# Europe coronavirus cases and deaths



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

Map is out of date. Now, Everywhere painted with red(and a little orange). Even Montenegro reported its first case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Ugly and ominous.


----------



## dBSPL

All European countries are on the same COVID-19 trajectory. All becoming Italy in some weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

Confirmed: 57507
Infected: 52055 90.5%
Deaths: 2358 4.1%
Recovered: 3094 5.4%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Watch this movie from 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Damn feels like real life Plague Inc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The French army started to take an active position in the cities. May God be the helper of French people.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239620024861519872


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237492257458204673


----------



## Vergennes

dBSPL said:


> The French army started to take an active position in the cities. May God be the helper of French people.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239620024861519872



For now the army deployment is only for medical support missions... hence the units mobilized are from the army medical services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237492257458204673



I don't see how we can be behind you guys with the Chinese Collective on here saying at a minimum it has been running rampant in the US since August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Confirmed: 66064
Infected: 59677 90.3%
Deaths: 2817 4.3%
Recovered: 3570 5.4%

https://covid19info.live/


----------



## Glass

retards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239783938396172289


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241410477504237568
damn


----------



## UKBengali

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241410477504237568
> damn



What an utter tragedy has befallen Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

It has now reached 127,896 today.





https://www.statista.com/statistics/1102896/coronavirus-cases-development-europe/


----------



## Glass

So Spain will be 2nd Italy very soon while Italy might see a decline next week.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Glass said:


> So Spain will be 2nd Italy very soon while Italy might see a decline next week.


I honestly hope Italy sees a decline soon because theirs is a case of insufficient resources to cover all the potential patients who fall victim to the virus. This seems to be a worse scenario than China's and indeed, is more akin to the situation across Europe and also in south Asia - that of lack of resources and sufficient mobilisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/hea...id-19-warning-social-distancing-a4394101.html


UK death toll on Saturday has gone down to 12 from over 50 on Friday.

Praying that this is a trend rather than a blip.

@waz 
@mike2000 is back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

My city wears a deserted look. Most establishments are closed. Strange sight to see. For reasons beyond me Colgate Proxyl has ran out everywhere. Boots, Tesco, Sainsbury, Asda, Morrisons all have no stocks left. I use to gargle in the morning before brushing my teeth. I ordered it online at three times the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

OK, the below graph gives some hope that the UK may not be following the Italian trajectory.
The data is from yesterday and with "only" 50 deaths in the UK over the last day, the trajectories of UK and Italy seem to be diverging. Remember as the scale is logarithmic the UK is on a flattening trajectory since yesterday that is not yet on the graph.
Still not enough data just yet but currently looking encouraging for the UK.










@waz
@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/hea...id-19-warning-social-distancing-a4394101.html
> 
> 
> UK death toll on Saturday has gone down to 12 from over 50 on Friday.
> 
> Praying that this is a trend rather than a blip.
> 
> @waz
> @mike2000 is back



I am hoping that it is a trend, the economic impact of the current lockdown is going to last decades. Just want this to be over with so normal life can resume. The idiots who decided to go to parks and beaches enmass are the true worry in the current climate. They don't realise how their actions can affect others specially those at greater risk due to underlying health conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> I am hoping that it is a trend, the economic impact of the current lockdown is going to last decades. Just want this to be over with so normal life can resume. The idiots who decided to go to parks and beaches enmass are the true worry in the current climate. They don't realise how their actions can affect others specially those at greater risk due to underlying health conditions.



I jumped the gun the other day as the death toll was 50 rather than 12 as England's figures was not included.
What is heartening is that the death toll for last 3 days has stayed at around 50 rather than going up exponentially each day.
It is still too early to say this is a trend but it gives some hope to UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

It has now reached 170,424 today.




https://www.statista.com/statistics/1102896/coronavirus-cases-development-europe/


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> I jumped the gun the other day as the death toll was 50 rather than 12 as England's figures was not included.
> What is heartening is that the death toll for last 3 days has stayed at around 50 rather than going up exponentially each day.
> It is still too early to say this is a trend but it gives some hope to UK.



I don't know where you are in the UK but we in the Southeast are now in lockdown. Businesses have closed, I am in office today to get in touch with all my clients and notify them of our closure. Then I am grabbing all my stuff and working from home for the next few weeks until this is over. 

I just checked the number as well and while it is more than what you originally said, its hanging around the 50 mark, even one life lost is bad but its encouraging to see the number is stable - at least for now.

Stay safe mate. Hopefully this all blows over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> I don't know where you are in the UK but we in the Southeast are now in lockdown. Businesses have closed, I am in office today to get in touch with all my clients and notify them of our closure. Then I am grabbing all my stuff and working from home for the next few weeks until this is over.
> 
> I just checked the number as well and while it is more than what you originally said, its hanging around the 50 mark, even one life lost is bad but its encouraging to see the number is stable - at least for now.
> 
> Stay safe mate. Hopefully this all blows over.




I am also in SE and currently at home trying to see if remote working will work for me as I cannot go in anymore.

Yes 50 deaths a day is a horrendous tragedy for the families and friends of all those affected, but we can cling onto some hope now that at least it has been at this level for the last few days and may stabilise or better, even start to fall.

With the virtual full "lock-down" in effect now this will hopefully flatten the curve to allow the NHS to be able to cope with the influx of patients expected over the coming weeks and months.

I really am appalled to see the government did not think about the overcrowding in London tube trains and not surprised that London has half as many cases as the rest of the UK. They need to work with the Mayor Sajid Javid to do something about this now as otherwise London may end up like another Lombardy soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> I am also in SE and currently at home trying to see if remote working will work for me as I cannot go in anymore.
> 
> Yes 50 deaths a day is a horrendous tragedy for the families and friends of all those affected, but we can cling onto some hope now that at least it has been at this level for the last few days and may stabilise or better, even start to fall.
> 
> With the virtual full "lock-down" in effect now this will hopefully flatten the curve to allow the NHS to be able to cope with the influx of patients expected over the coming weeks and months.
> 
> I really am appalled to see the government did not think about the overcrowding in London tube trains and not surprised that London has half as many cases as the rest of the UK. They need to work with the Mayor Sajid Javid to do something about this now as otherwise London may end up like another Lombardy soon.



You are right the current situation on London bound trains is appalling. Whoever thought that reducing train services will not create crowding on trains that are actually running is surprising. That should have been the reaslised before these measures were introduced. 

Cannot blame anyone as the situation is unprecedented and population behaviour is unpredictable in the current circumstances. I think the population density in London is going to prove catastrophic in this case. I am hoping that I am proved wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 617076
> 
> 
> @UKBengali



Very disappointing that 87 people died in the UK yesterday but the rate of infection decreased though.

London is around 2 weeks ahead of rest of UK, as that is the epicentre of the outbreak in the UK and so a 4000 bed temporary hospital will open up next week with an initial 500 beds. Over the next couple of months it will be expanded to it's full 4000 bed capacity.

UK may open up other massive temporary hospitals like this all over the UK if it looks like they may be required.

Does France have similar plans like UK or done similar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Very disappointing that 87 people died in the UK yesterday but the rate of infection decreased though.
> 
> London is around 2 weeks ahead of rest of UK, as that is the epicentre of the outbreak in the UK and so a 4000 bed temporary hospital will open up next week with an initial 500 beds. Over the next couple of months it will be expanded to it's full 4000 bed capacity.
> 
> UK may open up other massive temporary hospitals like this all over the UK if it looks like they may be required.
> 
> Does France have similar plans like UK or done similar?



The most important things right now are intensive care beds with ventilators. France has 7000 of them of which about ~1800 are currently occupied by people in serious conditions linked to the coronavirus. 

A makeshift military hospital with 30 intensive care beds with ventilators is being built in eastern France,one of the most affected region. 







For now I don't think i've read about plans to open massive temporary hospitals because the situation is still (for how long...) under control. Right now armed forces are easing the strains on hospitals by transfering patients to other hospitals all over the country. Either by air or by sea. There's even going to be medicalised TGVs for this task.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> The most important things right now are intensive care beds with ventilators. France has 7000 of them of which about ~1800 are currently occupied by people in serious conditions linked to the coronavirus.
> 
> A makeshift military hospital with 30 intensive care beds with ventilators is being built in eastern France,one of the most affected region.
> 
> View attachment 617166
> 
> 
> For now I don't think i've read about plans to open massive temporary hospitals because the situation is still (for how long...) under control. Right now armed forces are easing the strains on hospitals by transfering patients to other hospitals all over the country. Either by air or by sea. There's even going to be medicalised TGVs for this task.



Germany has around 30,000 ICU beds and I hear they are treating some French patients in their hospitals and so good to hear of solidarity there.

Hope that French planners have already made plans for massively expanding capacity should the need arise as France has now passed 1000 deaths and could be on the same trajectory as Italy and Spain.

In the UK as an example, one of two firms that make ventilators will produce 5000 of them over the next 2 weeks to equip facilities such as the new 4000 bed temporary hospital and the government here thinks that 30,000 ICU beds will be needed over the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Spain requests aid from NATO to combat coronavirus, Spanish govt is asking for testing kits, ventilators, protective gear from the allies...

The answer of NATO should be: “We understand the concerns of our ally Spain and we support the right to self-defence.”

meanwhile in Italy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242793098398380033

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Germany has around 30,000 ICU beds and I hear they are treating some French patients in their hospitals and so good to hear of solidarity there.
> 
> Hope that French planners have already made plans for massively expanding capacity should the need arise as France has now passed 1000 deaths and could be on the same trajectory as Italy and Spain.
> 
> In the UK as an example, one of two firms that make ventilators will produce 5000 of them over the next 2 weeks to equip facilities such as the new 4000 bed temporary hospital and the government here thinks that 30,000 ICU beds will be needed over the coming months.



Number of ICU beds per 100,000 in few selected countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Number of ICU beds per 100,000 in few selected countries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 617182



The graph nicely explains why UK is rushing to put the 4000 bed temporary hospital into operation by next week.
France has twice the number of ICU beds as the UK and so has more time.

Pleasantly surprised at the high number of ICU beds in the USA and I pray that anyone that needs treatment gets it no matter what their ability to pay via health insurance or outright cash is.

@KAL-EL
@Hamartia Antidote

Guys do you know what will happen to sick Corona patients in USA who do not have any health insurance and have no other means to pay? Has the US government made any contingency plans for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

I don't understand why Russia is sending aid to other countries when they themselves are not testing enough. Puts into perspective Russian priorities, foreigners over their own citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Elvin said:


> I don't understand why Russia is sending aid to other countries when they themselves are not testing enough. Puts into perspective Russian priorities, foreigners over their own citizens.



Russia took action quicker than any other European country and so seems to have contained it better than others like Italy and Spain.

They have obviously done something right as they have only one death out of a population of nearly 150 million.

There is no harm in Russia sending a tiny amount of it's medical resources that are lying idle to help severely affected countries like Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elvin

UKBengali said:


> Russia took action quicker than any other European country and so seems to have contained it better than others like Italy and Spain.
> 
> They have obviously done something right as they have only one death out of a population of nearly 150 million.
> 
> There is no harm in Russia sending a tiny amount of it's medical resources that are lying idle to help severely affected countries like Italy.



I highly doubt Russia has this under control, they just recently implemented social distancing and shelter in place protocols. If you do a quick search you'll find many doctors in Russia claiming higher deaths from phenomena than usual and they admit that the government is not testing nearly as much as it should.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Elvin said:


> I don't understand why Russia is sending aid to other countries when they themselves are not testing enough. Puts into perspective Russian priorities, foreigners over their own citizens.



Russia has tight border control. They don't allow immigrants in. So they have no cases of virus.


----------



## Elvin

Austin Powers said:


> Russia has tight border control. They don't allow immigrants in. So they have no cases of virus.



Hahahah don't be naive, I know that you know better.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

It has now reached 218,170 today.




https://www.statista.com/statistics/1102896/coronavirus-cases-development-europe/


----------



## Oublious

I think end of the week Italy will surprass China with total cases above 81000. They are so far 74000. Every day average of 600 deads, thats a lot of. And Spain looks not good, they will face the same. And our little country Netherlands begins produce more sick and deads, not like the neighbours but for a small country is it much. The southside of our country is epidemic center with a lot of cases. Today deads rised to 80 and it will only increase. So for the IC can handle it but it will fail. Every new cases means amount of patient who needs IC.

Good luck everyone and watch out.


----------



## Glass

dBSPL said:


> Spain requests aid from NATO to combat coronavirus, Spanish govt is asking for testing kits, ventilators, protective gear from the allies...
> 
> The answer of NATO should be: “We understand the concerns of our ally Spain and we support the right to self-defence.”



Tomorrow cavusoglu will have a phone call with stoltenberg, I really hope that he brings that "toughts and prayers" stuff up.


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## UKBengali

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...435-after-rise-in-scotland-and-wales-11963431

"The number of people who have died in the UK after contracting coronavirus has risen by 43 to 465.
It represents the smallest rise in the number of deaths since 17 March - more than a week ago.
But there was the biggest increase in the number of infections across the UK - up 1,452 to 9,529."

@waz
@Invicta

There was a steep rise yesterday but it has gone massively down today to what it was like around a week ago. Worrying is the big rise in the number of infections.


@Vergennes

https://www.france24.com/en/2020032...virus-deaths-in-a-day-bringing-total-to-1-331

"French health authorities reported 231 new deaths from coronavirus on Wednesday, taking the total to 1,331.

The rise in the number of deaths from coronavirus represents a daily increase in France of 21%, a slight slowing from the previous two days with the country now in its second week of lockdown."

Extremely sad to hear 231 people have lost their lives in the last day but we have hope that there has been a slowdown in the rate of increase of deaths in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

dBSPL said:


>


The radio stopped announcing new numbers since this week for some reason.


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...435-after-rise-in-scotland-and-wales-11963431
> 
> "The number of people who have died in the UK after contracting coronavirus has risen by 43 to 465.
> It represents the smallest rise in the number of deaths since 17 March - more than a week ago.
> But there was the biggest increase in the number of infections across the UK - up 1,452 to 9,529."
> 
> @waz
> @Invicta
> 
> There was a steep rise yesterday but it has gone massively down today to what it was like around a week ago. Worrying is the big rise in the number of infections.
> 
> 
> @Vergennes
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/2020032...virus-deaths-in-a-day-bringing-total-to-1-331
> 
> "French health authorities reported 231 new deaths from coronavirus on Wednesday, taking the total to 1,331.
> 
> The rise in the number of deaths from coronavirus represents a daily increase in France of 21%, a slight slowing from the previous two days with the country now in its second week of lockdown."
> 
> Extremely sad to hear 231 people have lost their lives in the last day but we have hope that there has been a slowdown in the rate of increase of deaths in France.



Indeed that's very worrying developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Vergennes said:


> Indeed that's very worrying developments.
> 
> View attachment 617488



Geez Italy has over 7k deaths and only 9k recovered. That really sucks!


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...435-after-rise-in-scotland-and-wales-11963431
> 
> "The number of people who have died in the UK after contracting coronavirus has risen by 43 to 465.
> It represents the smallest rise in the number of deaths since 17 March - more than a week ago.
> But there was the biggest increase in the number of infections across the UK - up 1,452 to 9,529."
> 
> @waz
> @Invicta
> 
> There was a steep rise yesterday but it has gone massively down today to what it was like around a week ago. Worrying is the big rise in the number of infections.
> 
> 
> @Vergennes
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/2020032...virus-deaths-in-a-day-bringing-total-to-1-331
> 
> "French health authorities reported 231 new deaths from coronavirus on Wednesday, taking the total to 1,331.
> 
> The rise in the number of deaths from coronavirus represents a daily increase in France of 21%, a slight slowing from the previous two days with the country now in its second week of lockdown."
> 
> Extremely sad to hear 231 people have lost their lives in the last day but we have hope that there has been a slowdown in the rate of increase of deaths in France.



The only good news is this test that the UK Government is mentioning, currently people are being tediously naive about this. I had the luxury of popping in to London Excel yesterday. That looks set to become an emergency hospital along the lines of the French efforts as shown by @Vergennes. No pictures because I was promptly shouted at by a squaddie to get out of there and mind my own business. (I was there to deliver some equipment). If only people see the effort going into the emergency hospital they will realise that its not a joke. This is very much real.

Coming back to the test - if its any good it could stop this lockdown and make life normal for a big portion of the population. 

My thoughts and concerns have shifted from UK to Asia, I have been in constant contact with my friends in Pakistan and India and they keep telling me how inadequately prepared the health sector and general population is equipped to deal with this. These countries and Africa if this horrible disease gets there could be devastating.


----------



## Agha Sher

China has delivered faulty testing equipment to the Czech Republic and Spain. They are actively sabotaging EU's fight against the Chinese virus.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> The only good news is this test that the UK Government is mentioning, currently people are being tediously naive about this. I had the luxury of popping in to London Excel yesterday. That looks set to become an emergency hospital along the lines of the French efforts as shown by @Vergennes. No pictures because I was promptly shouted at by a squaddie to get out of there and mind my own business. (I was there to deliver some equipment). If only people see the effort going into the emergency hospital they will realise that its not a joke. This is very much real.
> 
> Coming back to the test - if its any good it could stop this lockdown and make life normal for a big portion of the population.
> 
> My thoughts and concerns have shifted from UK to Asia, I have been in constant contact with my friends in Pakistan and India and they keep telling me how inadequately prepared the health sector and general population is equipped to deal with this. These countries and Africa if this horrible disease gets there could be devastating.



Yes this test, if it has a high percentage of accuracy, will be a game changer as explained by the Chief Medical Officer(shame he has that uncanny resemblance to Chris Grayling!).

As for S Asia, being of BD'shi origin myself and hence high personal interest in the region, there is evidence that warm temperatures of above 20C will inhibit the transmission rate of the virus. Most of S Asia is now hitting 30C during the day and so the region should get some help from the weather but of course this needs to be coupled with as much social isolation as possible and healthcare for those in need.

BD government is doing the same thing as UK and other countries in paying the salaries of workers as that is the only way to stop mass starvation in a developing country. The world is in a completely different economic system at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243207128267046912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242862913641201664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243011305608486913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243100275818336257


----------



## dBSPL

Vergennes said:


> Indeed that's very worrying developments.
> 
> View attachment 617488


Dude, stay healthy first. What I want to say about this map is that the daily new diagnosis numbers are not that bad. As a result, the diagnosed patients are quarantined, so if more people can be identified, the more epidemics will be under control for the following weeks. On the other hand, we pray for those who are in in intensive care units right now, unfortunately, they have become victims of irresponsible people and states...


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> Dude, stay healthy first. What I want to say about this map is that the daily new diagnosis numbers are not that bad. As a result, the diagnosed patients are quarantined, so if more people can be identified, the more epidemics will be under control for the following weeks. On the other hand, we pray for those who are in in intensive care units right now, unfortunately, they have become victims of irresponsible people and states...


The main issue is when saturation will occur among Health care workers...
China had to send in thousands and thousands to replace those in Hubei... Something Europe can't...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Oldman1 said:


> Geez Italy has over 7k deaths and only 9k recovered. That really sucks!


85.6 % who have died in Italy are over 70

Italy has second oldest population after Japan

The recoveries are most likely younger people.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/03/italy-coronavirus-fatality-rate-high-200323114405536.html


----------



## Oublious

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243134029928554496


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243286197536985093


----------



## Invicta

@UKBengali 

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-three-more-deaths-in-scotland-take-uk-total-to-468-11964006

Not good - a rise of 119. This seems like the trend is going upwards.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-up-to-10-uk-sites-could-become-makeshift-hospitals-11963733

This is what I was talking about yesterday. Its crazy, Excel is 1Km long exhibition hall and they are converting it into 4000 bed hospital - two wards of 2000 beds each with a few morgues. If anyone is not taking this seriously they need to have a look at this article. No one in their right mind would start work on such a project unless it was absolutely required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> @UKBengali
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-three-more-deaths-in-scotland-take-uk-total-to-468-11964006
> 
> Not good - a rise of 119. This seems like the trend is going upwards.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-up-to-10-uk-sites-could-become-makeshift-hospitals-11963733
> 
> This is what I was talking about yesterday. Its crazy, Excel is 1Km long exhibition hall and they are converting it into 4000 bed hospital - two wards of 2000 beds each with a few morgues. If anyone is not taking this seriously they need to have a look at this article. No one in their right mind would start work on such a project unless it was absolutely required.




As regards the trend mate, probably no as NHS England has been changing the way they counted numbers since Wednesday.
So we had around 80 deaths announced on Tuesday, 40 something on Wednesday and 115 yesterday.
It looks like it has held steady at 80ish for last 3 days with just the way they are counting accounting for the widely fluctuating numbers of the dead.

My mathematics (what do I know about this I know!) suggests that if the trend continues then the capacity will just about be able to keep up with patients.
Excel will open next week with 500 beds and gradually expand to 4000 over the coming months.
Government and Army as you say already in plans to convert sites in Birmingham and other cities to temp hospitals.

I think as long as Dysons, Smith's and Penlon are able to deliver as scheduled on the planned ventilators then NHS will be just about able to cope but as Chief Medical Officer says, it will be a close run thing.

Lastly do not forget 1200 ICU beds and the qualified doctors, nurses and other medical professionals are joining the battle next week from the private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> As regards the trend mate, probably no as NHS England has been changing the way they counted numbers since Wednesday.
> So we had around 80 deaths announced on Tuesday, 40 something on Wednesday and 115 yesterday.
> It looks like it has held steady at 80ish for last 3 days with just the way they are counting accounting for the widely fluctuating numbers of the dead.
> 
> My mathematics (what do I know about this I know!) suggests that if the trend continues then the capacity will just about be able to keep up with patients.
> Excel will open next week with 500 beds and gradually expand to 4000 over the coming months.
> Government and Army as you say already in plans to convert sites in Birmingham and other cities to temp hospitals.
> 
> I think as long as Dysons, Smith's and Penlon are able to deliver as scheduled on the planned ventilators then NHS will be just about able to cope but as Chief Medical Officer says, it will be a close run thing.
> 
> Lastly do not forget 1200 ICU beds and the qualified doctors, nurses and other medical professionals are joining the battle next week from the private sector.



Yeah also doctors and nurses who were in their final year and were finishing their placements have been told to work as placements have been cancelled. Have one in the family who has given last exams in January but was required as per his coursework to complete a few hundred hours of placement work to graduate.

This is now postponed and they have sent letters to there people, I think the number was upwards of 10000 to go into frontline work and man the ER and other wards. They are then pushing experienced staff from ER and other wards to Coronavirus specific wards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.france24.com/en/20200326-france-reports-new-spike-of-365-daily-coronavirus-deaths

"French health authorities reported 365 new deaths from coronavirus on Thursday, taking the total to 1,696. A 16-year-old girl was among them, making her France's youngest-ever person to die from the virus"

@Vergennes

What an absolute tragedy of hundreds of lives that were taken before their time in a single day.



Especially more sad when you see this virus taking the lives of 16 year old children.


On a more positive note, European co-operation is ramping up. As well as French patients, Germany is starting to take sick Italians into their hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-uk-deaths-rise-by-182-to-766-11964567

"
*Coronavirus: UK deaths rise by 185 to 769*
*The biggest increase came in England, where the latest patients to die after testing positive were aged between 29 and 98."*

Worrying at this massive increase from trend. Hopefully it turns out to be an anomaly over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Constantin84

1000 people died in Italy today.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amazon

A MIT research suggests that it is a possibility that COVID19 must have not much affect on countries where the weather is above 20 degree celsius. Europe still has temperature below 10 in some countries. It can be because of that the casualties are high in US and European countries.


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.france24.com/en/20200326-france-reports-new-spike-of-365-daily-coronavirus-deaths
> 
> "French health authorities reported 365 new deaths from coronavirus on Thursday, taking the total to 1,696. A 16-year-old girl was among them, making her France's youngest-ever person to die from the virus"
> 
> @Vergennes
> 
> What an absolute tragedy of hundreds of lives that were taken before their time in a single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially more sad when you see this virus taking the lives of 16 year old children.
> 
> 
> On a more positive note, European co-operation is ramping up. As well as French patients, Germany is starting to take sick Italians into their hospitals.



Sadly,we are following the same trend as Italy and Spain,we are just few days/weeks a part. Today in Italy nearly 1000 people died...


----------



## Amazon

Vergennes said:


> Sadly,we are following the same trend as Italy and Spain,we are just few days/weeks a part. Today in Italy nearly 1000 people died...



This is really painful and sad to see people dying like this.May Almighty have mercy on us.


----------



## Oublious

Netherlands we have getting day by day more deads and sick, lock down will be next week. ICU is getting full so we will face problems. Italy 919 people dead, France is not sharing the number anymore so ther is big problems going on. I think USA will be the worst of all the countries, they are hitting the 100k. God help us all.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Germany has low deaths and good recovery
UK, France, Italy, Spain and others must ask them for help


----------



## Vergennes

Oublious said:


> France is not sharing the number anymore so ther is big problems going on.



It does every days. But later than Italy.

Cases : 32.964 (+3.809)
Deaths : 1.995 (+299)
Hospitalized : 15.732 (+1.828)
Persons in ICU : 3.787 (+412)
Recovered : 5.700 (+750)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> It does every days. But later than Italy.
> 
> Cases : 32.964 (+3.809)
> Deaths : 1.995 (+299)
> Hospitalized : 15.732 (+1.828)
> Persons in ICU : 3.787 (+412)
> Recovered : 5.700 (+750)





299 more deaths last 24 hours in France.
Only glimmer of hope is that it was less than yesterday but still a massive tragedy at nearly 300 deaths in one day.

Nearly 200 died in UK in last 24 hours.

Italy at nearly 1000 dead in single day is unbelievable and we can only hope that we can avoid the same fate now.

Mankind is being brought to it's knees by mother nature.


----------



## Dalit

UKBengali said:


> 299 more deaths last 24 hours in France.
> Only glimmer of hope is that it was less than yesterday but still a massive tragedy at nearly 300 deaths in one day.
> 
> Nearly 200 died in UK in last 24 hours.
> 
> Italy at nearly 1000 dead in single day is unbelievable and we can only hope that we can avoid the same fate now.
> 
> Mankind is being brought to it's knees by mother nature.



Wow. Are you the same guy bragging how BD and India were ahead of everyone. Here you are singing an entirely different tune.


----------



## UKBengali

Dalit said:


> Wow. Are you the same guy bragging how BD and India were ahead of everyone. Here you are singing an entirely different tune.



No as the context of the conversation is totally different here.

My point is that BD and India can survive economically through this crisis and will do everything in their power to fight the virus. We will not give up and say we are helpless like some.


----------



## Dalit

UKBengali said:


> No as the context of the conversation is totally different here.
> 
> My point is that BD and India can survive economically through andt crisis will do everything in their power to fight the virus. We will not give up and say we are helpless.



No, no. You were trolling in that other topic. This is absolutely a 360 how are you are behaving in this topic.


----------



## Moonlight

Constantin84 said:


> 1000 people died in Italy today.......



Again? God save the world.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Vergennes @UKBengali @Oublious @Constantin84 @PakSword 

Germany has low deaths and good recovery
UK, France, Italy, Spain and others must ask them for help


----------



## Constantin84

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Vergennes @UKBengali @Oublious @Constantin84 @PakSword
> 
> Germany has low deaths and good recovery
> UK, France, Italy, Spain and others must ask them for help


Germany is already helping all 3 with medical supplies and taking in patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Vergennes @UKBengali @Oublious @Constantin84 @PakSword
> 
> Germany has low deaths and good recovery
> UK, France, Italy, Spain and others must ask them for help



As much as I would like to believe that Germans are saving people that would die in France and UK, both of which unlike Italy/Spain have not yet been overwhelmed with numbers of the sick, this is not the real reason as far as I can see.

Main reasons seem to be:

1/ They have and are testing more people rather than just the sick like the UK.
2/ However the more numerous testing has allowed them to contact trace and more quickly find and isolate others who have caught the disease.

UK is desperately trying to increase the number of tests but the "community spread" has now happened and with lockdown it is being kept to an absolute minimum now.

Germany Corona virus deaths are now over 300 and is starting to show signs of somewhat following the UK trend. Germans are in the best position to be treated properly if they get really sick as they have the most ICU beds per capita in Europe.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Amazon said:


> A MIT research suggests that it is a possibility that COVID19 must have not much affect on countries where the weather is above 20 degree celsius. .








in C




In F

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/n...hreatening-rest-of-south/ar-BB11HRXa?ocid=sf2
*New Orleans emerges as next coronavirus epicenter, threatening rest of South*

March 25 (Reuters) - New Orleans is on track to become the next coronavirus epicenter in the United States, dimming hopes that less densely populated and warmer-climate cities would escape the worst of the pandemic, and that summer months could see it wane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 618026
> 
> in C
> View attachment 618025
> 
> In F
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/n...hreatening-rest-of-south/ar-BB11HRXa?ocid=sf2
> *New Orleans emerges as next coronavirus epicenter, threatening rest of South*
> 
> March 25 (Reuters) - New Orleans is on track to become the next coronavirus epicenter in the United States, dimming hopes that less densely populated and warmer-climate cities would escape the worst of the pandemic, and that summer months could see it wane.




This is not absolute proof that warm weather does not hinder Covid-19.

Mardi-Gras looks like it was the perfect carrier for the virus but that was back in 25th February.
That time the daytime high was below 20C, conditions where the virus is known to thrive in.

The fact that it has taken a whole month for New Orleans to emerge with large number of cases actually is evidence that warmer weather in the last couple of weeks was inhibiting the spread of the virus. Cooler areas would have probably been far more affected by now.

Warm weather + social distancing is better than cold/cool weather + social distancing it seems for this virus.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...n-course-to-reduce-total-death-rate-3gn7hfjzk

Know the below is just a forecast but the UK may have slammed on the brakes early enough to keep deaths within an "acceptable" 5700.
Spain forecast to have most deaths in Europe at 46,000 and Italy at 28,000 - hope it is lower than these numbers.


"*Coronavirus: Lockdown ‘is on course to reduce total death rate’*

Tom Whipple, Science Editor | Kat Lay, Health Correspondent
Saturday March 28 2020, 12.01am, The Times
Asia
China
Global politics
Education
Spain




Statisticians believe the lockdown is being successful in reducing the impact of the coronavirus
TIMES PHOTOGRAPHER JACK HILL
Share
Save
Britain is on course for an estimated 5,700 deaths from coronavirus, far lower than originally predicted, experts believe.

The country will avoid the 260,000 fatalities once feared if it keeps on the same path seen in China, statisticians at Imperial College London have calculated.

They emphasised that this did not imply that the fears of mass deaths were alarmist, but that the government strategy was working. “Our work shows that social distancing is working against Covid-19 as an effective parachute across multiple countries,” Tom Pike, of Imperial College, said. “That’s no reason for us to cut away our parachutes when we’re still way above the ground.”





This month Neil Ferguson, Professor Pike’s colleague at Imperial, presented a modelling analysis that suggested coronavirus would kill 260,000 people if Britain maintained its previous policy of less restrictive interventions, or 510,000 if left unchecked. That paper led to a change in strategy that included the closure of schools and nationwide social distancing. In the winter of 2017-18 26,000 people died from seasonal flu.

When presenting the analysis, Professor Ferguson said that he would consider it a success if the new strategy managed to keep deaths under 20,000.

The new paper, which incorporates evidence from the effects of social distancing in China and assumes that Britain will follow a similar path, suggests this will be achieved. It estimates that at its peak Britain will experience more than 250 deaths a day, far fewer than the 1,300 a day expected in Italy. The scientists’ best guess for the total number of deaths is 5,700 in Britain, compared with fewer than 4,000 in China. They expect 28,000 deaths in Italy and that this will be overtaken by Spain, which on its present trajectory could suffer 46,000.

The analysis relies on the disease spreading in a similar way to that seen in China. Professor Pike said that despite differences in culture and response, most countries had matched China’s course. “Although there are undoubtedly data issues in the details, the similarity in trajectories of Italy and China suggest that overall the numbers are likely representative,” he said.

Stories of our times
Couples all around Britain are being asked to make tough decisions. Apart or together, the Health Secretary's advice is clear: "make your choice and stick with it." We speak to one couple in the middle of a divorce in isolation together, and one couple very much in love but separated by coronavirus. Listen for free on Apple Podcasts,
Since the severity of measures deployed by different countries has varied, this implied that there was a threshold of social distancing that needed to be crossed to suppress the disease. Once it was crossed more draconian restrictions were unnecessary. This might help countries to plan for the phased lifting of measures expected to take place over the summer.

Early data is already quantifying the behavioural changes instituted by social distancing in Britain. Data from a Public Health England scheme monitoring a network of A&E departments found that daily attendances had fallen from 25,000 to 17,000. While some may have stayed away out of fears of catching coronavirus, there is evidence that others are avoiding hospitals for non-essential problems and taking better care of themselves. A recent poll by Asthma UK found that those with the condition reported paying closer attention to how they managed it.

Professor Ferguson was not involved in the coronavirus research, which was published before peer review on the preprint server Medrxiv. Last week he gave evidence to parliament and said then that he expected there to be far fewer deaths than feared. He later emphasised that the estimates were not an indication that Britain had overreacted to the virus but rather a judgment that the reaction was working. “If anything, our latest estimates suggest that the virus is slightly more transmissible than we previously thought,” he said."


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Cases in UK surge to 17,089 with 1,019 deaths


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Cases in UK surge to 17,089 with 1,019 deaths


@Vergennes


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Vergennes




Italian dead have now passed the 10,000 mark.




102 year old Italian woman survived Corona and has been discharged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...esting-lockdown-boris-johnson-covid-19-latest

"UK coronavirus live: 209 deaths in 24 hours takes UK toll to 1,228"

Over 200 deaths in one day is appalling but it is less than the 260 yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/politic...esting-lockdown-boris-johnson-covid-19-latest
> 
> "UK coronavirus live: 209 deaths in 24 hours takes UK toll to 1,228"
> 
> Over 200 deaths in one day is appalling but it is less than the 260 yesterday.



The curve is not going down. I was hopin at this stage it would be very consistent and start going down.
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/
Check out the daily deaths graph it shows the true scale of this getting out hand. Keeping in mind we still do not have stringent lockdown as going on in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> The curve is not going down. I was hopin at this stage it would be very consistent and start going down.
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/
> Check out the daily deaths graph it shows the true scale of this getting out hand. Keeping in mind we still do not have stringent lockdown as going on in Italy.




It is expected the number of deaths to keep going up till around mid-April when the lockdown should have the required effect of bringing down infections and deaths. What is worrying is the sharp rise to an average of 200 over the last 2 days from 80ish over the previous last 3 days - think this has surprised a lot of people.

Lockdown can get more severe but I am not convinced it will have that much of an impact as we will enter diminishing returns.
If we need to keep this going for many months then in my opinion we have the best balance right now and maybe the government just needs to work on tube overcrowding and tell some businesses to close down if they are engaging in risky behaviour - easy for us to say but they need to protect the economy as much as possible and if it is safe for people to physically go to work they should. After this everyone will have to pay this off and earn a living again.
The government is damned if they do and damned if they dont and I am not a Tory supporter!

UK still has a possibility of avoiding getting to the stage of where Italy and now Spain is in where Covid-19 patients that need a ventilator are not getting it due to a lack of them. It all depends on how quickly the number of patients come into the NHS needing treatment and how quickly the ramp up happens.

On the ventilator front, we will have to wait some weeks for Dyson to start manufacture of their 10,000 units for the NHS(provided they get the ok from regulator) but a UK consortium will be helping Penlon to mass produce 10,000 of a pre-existing design this week and so hopefully all those that need ventilation get it, as 50% chance of survival is better than zero like we are sadly seeing in Italy/Spain for some very sick people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> It is expected the number of deaths to keep going up till around mid-April when the lockdown should have the required effect of bringing down infections and deaths. What is worrying is the sharp rise to an average of 200 over the last 2 days from 80ish over the last 3 days - think this has surprised a lot of people.
> 
> Lockdown can get more severe but I am not convinced it will have that much of an impact as we will enter diminishing returns.
> If we need to keep this going for many months then in my opinion we have the best balance right now and maybe the government just needs to work on tube overcrowding and tell some businesses to close down if they are engaging in risky behaviour - easy for us to say but they need to protect the economy as much as possible and if it is safe for people to physically go to work they should. After this everyone will have to pay this off and earn a living again.
> The government is damned if they do and damned if they dont and I am not a Tory supporter!
> 
> UK still has a possibility of avoiding getting to the stage of where Italy and now Spain is in where Covid-19 patients that need a ventilator are not getting it due to a lack of them. It all depends on how quickly the number of patients come into the NHS needing treatment and how quickly the ramp up happens.
> 
> On the ventilator front, we will have to wait some weeks for Dyson to start manufacture of their 10,000 units for the NHS(provided they get the ok from regulator) but a UK consortium will be helping Penlon to mass produce 10,000 of a pre-existing design this week and so hopefully all those that need ventilation get it, as 50% chance of survival is better than zero like we are sadly seeing in Italy/Spain for some very sick people.



Yeah I read that as well, also read the unsavory news of EU trying to sabotage Dyson etc to supply them first with a bigger order. EU is placing orders as a group of countries and did invite UK to join as well. Which I think the government quite rightly rejected.

The government is quite rightly stuck in whatever they do. I just hope that the lockdown is kept to current levels. If this goes on for longer at least like this you can survive by going for a walk every now and then. If they go for a complete lockdown things can get out of hand pretty quickly just like it has now started in Italy.

Because we have abundance of idiots like this guy.
https://news.sky.com/video/coronavirus-police-scotland-confront-man-defying-lockdown-rules-11964784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> Yeah I read that as well, also read the unsavory news of EU trying to sabotage Dyson etc to supply them first with a bigger order. EU is placing orders as a group of countries and did invite UK to join as well. Which I think the government quite rightly rejected.
> 
> The government is quite rightly stuck in whatever they do. I just hope that the lockdown is kept to current levels. If this goes on for longer at least like this you can survive by going for a walk every now and then. If they go for a complete lockdown things can get out of hand pretty quickly just like it has now started in Italy.
> 
> Because we have abundance of idiots like this guy.
> https://news.sky.com/video/coronavirus-police-scotland-confront-man-defying-lockdown-rules-11964784




No need for UK to join EU as negotiating as a group of countries will only slow things down and time is of the essence now.

UK has rightly followed a track where UK industry will both supply a new simple design that can be produced in mass and help pre-existing manufacturers like Penlon and Smiths to scale things up massively. This gives both reliability of the products and mass as soon as possible which is the logical mix.

After the bumbling at first, I have full confidence in the government that they are dealing with this as best they can.


As regards that idiot, well in a population of more than 60 million you will always get a few like that. If he tries that again the Police can always arrest him and lock him up although I hope that they have full protective kit back in the station if they need to go that far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/politic...esting-lockdown-boris-johnson-covid-19-latest
> 
> "UK coronavirus live: 209 deaths in 24 hours takes UK toll to 1,228"
> 
> Over 200 deaths in one day is appalling but it is less than the 260 yesterday.



In France there were "only" 292 deaths over the last 24 hours. 

"Only" 1.734 more people were hospitalized.
"Only" 359 more people were added in ICU. 
7.132 people have recovered from the virus. 

Hopefully this is a slowing and downward trend and not just a yoyo effect.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244344014700187655
Never forget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> In France there were "only" 292 deaths over the last 24 hours.
> 
> "Only" 1.734 more people were hospitalized.
> "Only" 359 more people were added in ICU.
> 7.132 people have recovered from the virus.
> 
> Hopefully this is a slowing and downward trend and not just a yoyo effect.



We can only hope and pray that France will not get higher numbers of deaths in the coming days and weeks.
Most important thing is to stabilise the unbelievable number of deaths in one day and then hopefully see a decline. I know it sounds totally absurd to hope to stabilise at such a high number of deaths in one day but this virus has infected so many people now.

Experts say the number of deaths in the UK will rise over the next 1-2 weeks before it hits the peak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

All european states should/must introduce wartime economy also armies across Europe should be fully used in the fight against the virus if they want to mitigate the impact
More stricter measures(especially aggressive testing) equals to quicker end of the pandemic
I see videos on twitter how italian mayors are complaining why there are still people outside there’s video of scottish police begging the guy who has coronavirus to go home also some controversial videos in Turkey such childish behavior cannot be tolerated during health crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243905095764332550

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244287868211810307

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244582602708746241

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

Every cloud has a silver lining and this is very much close to my heart.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-high-street-names-collapse-with-4-500-jobs-at-risk-11965759

For those that don't know this is a company that would charge extortionate interest on everyday use items targeted at selling to people who are declined credit because they could not afford it.
For example a 55" TV retailing at £599.00 will be sold on credit for relatively low payments but high interest rates over longer time period eventually costing the buyer upwards of £3k paying of the TV.

God knows how they managed to survive and why government didn't force them to close as they were preying on week and unstable people. 

So a good thing in the current pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...navirus-live-rate-infection-lockdown-covid-19

@Vergennes 
@Invicta 

Link is a bit weird but the number of deaths has "only" risen by 180 in the last 24 hours for UK. So we are seeing drops from 260 2 days ago and 209 yesterday.

Praying for similar drop in France for last 24 hours.


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/politic...navirus-live-rate-infection-lockdown-covid-19
> 
> @Vergennes
> @Invicta
> 
> Link is a bit weird but the number of deaths has "only" risen by 180 in the last 24 hours for UK. So we are seeing drops from 260 2 days ago and 209 yesterday.
> 
> Praying for similar drop in France for last 24 hours.



Positive news, have you heard the news about Madrid, media is saying its could be worse than New York.


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> Positive news, have you heard the news about Madrid, media is saying its could be worse than New York.





Horrible news keeps coming out of Spain as 7430 have now died with 812 dead in the last day.

Per capita they are worse than Italy now in terms of daily deaths and inching level with them in total number of deaths.


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/politic...navirus-live-rate-infection-lockdown-covid-19
> 
> @Vergennes
> @Invicta
> 
> Link is a bit weird but the number of deaths has "only" risen by 180 in the last 24 hours for UK. So we are seeing drops from 260 2 days ago and 209 yesterday.
> 
> Praying for similar drop in France for last 24 hours.



Sadly 418 people lost their lives in the last 24 hours raising the death toll to 3024. However deaths in nursing homes aren't counted yet so the death toll is actually higher. But it should be by the end of the week if I'm not wrong. 

On a "more positive" note,the number of people added in hospitalization is on a steady decline and nearly 8.000 people overall have left hospital,having recovered from the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Sadly 418 people lost their lives in the last 24 hours raising the death toll to 3024. However deaths in nursing homes aren't counted yet so the death toll is actually higher. But it should be by the end of the week if I'm not wrong.
> 
> On a "more positive" note,the number of people added in hospitalization is on a steady decline and nearly 8.000 people overall have left hospital,having recovered from the virus.



Totally awful and sad more than 400 people have lost their lives in a single day again.

As you say the number of people needing hospital treatment is on the decline in France, meaning the rate of spread of the virus is hopefully reducing.

In the UK the number of people needing to go into hospital is running at 1000 over the last 3 days which is hopeful as it is increasing linearly and not exponentially.
Also UK figures from tomorrow will include deaths in nursing homes etc but the Chief Scientist says that this will not add much extra to the previously method of only counting people that have died in hospital.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Spain has reported 913 new deaths


----------



## Oldman1

F-22Raptor said:


> Spain has reported 913 new deaths



Wow, they reaching Italy's level now.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11283723/coronavirus-uk-live-lockdown-covid-19/

_"_AT least 367 more people have died from coronavirus in the UK, taking the death toll up to 1,651._*"*_

Sounds really bad compared to "only" 180 yesterday but we need to take into account that the figures released today also include those who have died outside hospital. Still the death toll is absolutely huge and tragic for some many to die in one day.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

France has overtaken Iran


----------



## Oublious

If we look to America cases, i wonder what the real cases was in China...


----------



## F-22Raptor

Oublious said:


> If we look to America cases, i wonder what the real cases was in China...




According to British scientists, the real numbers out of China were somewhere between 1.2-3.2 million. Regardless if you believe those numbers or not, its become clear that the official CCP stats were BS. Especially since this was where the outbreak originated, and Chinas coverup for several weeks. You can take those numbers and flush them down the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vishwambhar

Oldman1 said:


> Wow, they reaching Italy's level now.



People are dying and it's WOW for you?


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245277646562394112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245246529633497088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245375265351573505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245417868533039106We will beat this together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...g-as-uk-death-toll-continues-to-rise-11966657

"Another 563 people die in UK after testing positive for coronavirus - bringing total to 2,352"

@Invicta

Let us continue it here as the other thread was not the correct one for this very frightening news that has just come out of the UK. I was hoping that the number of deaths would go down from yesterday's 380.


As for China's figures, well I am not that convinced that they are lying.

The data from multiple countries suggests that the ones that are at highest risk(10%+) of dying are 70 or over.


China population pyramid:








Italy population pyramid:







Spain Population Pyramid:







As we can see there are far less Chinese as a percentage of the population that are 70 or over than in either Spain or Italy.

I think the age structure of the Chinese population coupled with more stringent lockdowns earlier has been the main factor why far less died in China than in either Italy or Spain.

Also as the Chinese were able to keep the majority of the cases isolated to one province of Hubei, they were able to dedicate their almost unlimited medical resources to give the best possible medical treatment to every person that went to hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...g-as-uk-death-toll-continues-to-rise-11966657
> 
> "Another 563 people die in UK after testing positive for coronavirus - bringing total to 2,352"
> 
> @Invicta
> 
> Let us continue it here as the other thread was not the correct one for this very frightening news that has just come out of the UK. I was hoping that the number of deaths would go down from yesterday's 380.
> 
> 
> As for China's figures, well I am not that convinced that they are lying.
> 
> The data from multiple countries suggests that the ones that are at highest risk(10%+) of dying are 70 or over.
> 
> 
> China population pyramid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy population pyramid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain Population Pyramid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see there are far less Chinese as a percentage of the population that are 70 or over than in either Spain or Italy.
> 
> I think the age structure of the Chinese population coupled with more stringent lockdowns earlier has been the main factor why far less died in China than in either Italy or Spain.
> 
> Also as the Chinese were able to keep the majority of the cases isolated to one province of Hubei, they were able to dedicate their almost unlimited medical resources to give the best possible medical treatment to every person that went to hospital.



I hope you are right, the buffon incharge at the White house needs no invitation to escalate if China is found fudging their numbers. He is already calling this as "Chinese Virus". I cannot believe I am saying this as it is related to people's lives, but I am eagerly awaiting tomorrows figures to see if this is a continuous trend or an anomaly.


----------



## Oldman1

vishwambhar said:


> People are dying and it's WOW for you?



Yes because its shocking. Don't think WOW as meaning that is awesome. I apologize if I confused you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

F-22Raptor said:


> According to British scientists, the real numbers out of China were somewhere between 1.2-3.2 million. Regardless if you believe those numbers or not, its become clear that the official CCP stats were BS. Especially since this was where the outbreak originated, and Chinas coverup for several weeks. You can take those numbers and flush them down the toilet.




I have read some article about China today, ther are satelite image about China. They have burned the bodies, did you read something like that?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

F-22Raptor said:


> According to British scientists, the real numbers out of China were somewhere between 1.2-3.2 million. Regardless if you believe those numbers or not, its become clear that the official CCP stats were BS. Especially since this was where the outbreak originated, and Chinas coverup for several weeks. You can take those numbers and flush them down the toilet.


Lol if that was the case that Wuhan would not had been started to open again soon


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245369135363735556


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Chinese government has deliberately underreported the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the country, the U.S. intelligence community told the White House, a new report says.

Bloomberg, citing three U.S. officials, reported Wednesday that the intelligence community said in a classified report that China's public tally of COVID-19 infections and deaths is purposefully incomplete.

The secret report concludes that China's numbers are fake, two of the officials told Bloomberg. The White House received the report last week, according to the news outlet.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/cor...outbreak-us-intelligence-reportedly-says.html


The US intelligence community has concluded that Chinas numbers are intentionally fake.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

F-22Raptor said:


> The Chinese government has deliberately underreported the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the country, the U.S. intelligence community told the White House, a new report says.
> 
> Bloomberg, citing three U.S. officials, reported Wednesday that the intelligence community said in a classified report that China's public tally of COVID-19 infections and deaths is purposefully incomplete.
> 
> The secret report concludes that China's numbers are fake, two of the officials told Bloomberg. The White House received the report last week, according to the news outlet.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/01/cor...outbreak-us-intelligence-reportedly-says.html
> 
> 
> The US intelligence community has concluded that Chinas numbers are intentionally fake.


Sp what is the real number?


----------



## Oublious

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol if that was the case that Wuhan would not had been started to open again soon



Everybody wher it did break out is burning and China the commi is telling us the truth? You pakistanies thinking to good about china, in February ther was a lot of news about burning bodies. We are talking about the first month something about 500K people. Densely populated China have less deads then Italy and Spain? You people are naive!

Look to Spain....





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245633753650622464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245633753650622464





Looking promising and need to hope it stays that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Several SMEs specialized in the manufacture of medical equipments were placed under military protection in France...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245657759741120514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245667026250559488


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...k-cases-live-updates-deaths-latest-nhs-tests/

@Invicta:

Number of deaths like yesterday has stayed tragically high at over 500. Devastating and unbelievable at the death toll here in the UK now.

There is a glimmer of hope as the number of infections detected has gone down from 4000 to 3000 in the last day.
So for around the last week, UK has been detecting a constant ~3000 infected people a day. This suggests a potential plateauing of the virus spread.

See graph below for that glimmer of hope as regards the number of people now getting infected - today's figure of 3000 has not been included:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

UKBengali said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...k-cases-live-updates-deaths-latest-nhs-tests/
> 
> @Invicta:
> 
> Number of deaths like yesterday has stayed tragically high at over 500. Devastating and unbelievable at the death toll here in the UK now.
> 
> There is a glimmer of hope as the number of infections detected has gone down from 4000 to 3000 in the last day.
> So for around the last week, UK has been detecting a constant ~3000 infected people a day. This suggests a potential plateauing of the virus spread.
> 
> See graph below for that glimmer of hope as regards the number of people now getting infected - today's figure of 3000 has not been included:
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/
> 
> View attachment 620129



Yeah mate just heard the news, heartbreaking. Really hoping that this is the change in the trend and not an everyday theme like it is in Italy/Spain.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*France reports record 509 more coronavirus deaths, toll tops 4,000*
By Agence France-Press on April 2, 2020

There are now 24,639 people hospitalised in France with COVID-19, with 6,017 of them in intensive care, health official Jerome Salomon told reporters in his daily update. The death toll on Tuesday had risen by 499.

















PARIS: France on Wednesday reported its highest daily number of deaths from COVID-19 since the coronavirus epidemic began, saying 509 more people had died in hospital to bring the toll to 4,032.





There are now 24,639 people hospitalised in France with COVID-19, with 6,017 of them in intensive care, health official Jerome Salomon told reporters in his daily update. The death toll on Tuesday had risen by 499.





The French figures include only those who died in hospital and not those who died at home or in old people's homes.





The number of confirmed cases also rose by 4,861 to 56,989. Many cases however go unregistered because of a lack of testing equipment.





Salomon noted that the number of people in intensive care was already above France's pre-crisis intensive care capacity of around 5,000.





France has been in lockdown since March 17 in a bid to slow the spread of the epidemic and officials have repeatedly warned it will take time for the measures to bear fruit.





French Prime Minister Edouard Philippe told a parliamentary committee Wednesday that when the confinement finally came to an end, it would likely be a step-by-step process.





He said it would probably not be “all at once, everywhere and for everyone" indicating it could to subject to where people live, testing and their age.





The possibility in the coming weeks and months of stepped-up testing would allow the government to ascertain “the proportion of our fellow citizens who have been contaminated" and thus the degree to which the French population has immunity, he said.





France is currently carrying out 30,000 tests a day, far fewer than in neighbouring Germany, a weakness that has been repeatedly noted by the right-wing opposition.





But France is hoping to greatly ramp up testing in the coming days and weeks with the arrival of serology blood tests and then rapid tests that can provide results in minutes.





The government's strategy is aimed at limiting the peak of the epidemic so that the health system is not overwhelmed.





Hospitals have been under immense stress in the east of the country — one of the worst hit areas — but also in the region around Paris. One hundred more patients will be transferred from Paris to elsewhere in France on Thursday.





Interior Minister Christophe Castaner warned residents to write off any travel plans for school holidays starting this weekend, promising to punish any unwarranted movement.






@Vergennes


----------



## UKBengali

Invicta said:


> Yeah mate just heard the news, heartbreaking. Really hoping that this is the change in the trend and not an everyday theme like it is in Italy/Spain.




Of course the number of actually infected people is likely to be much higher as only mainly those that get severe symptoms and need hospital treatment are currently tested due to lack of testing volume at present - eagerly awaiting Matt Hancock to explain in detail later on today the government's specific plan to scale the testing up massively.

What we can take hope from is the what looks like a plateau over the last week at around 3000 new infections detected as this gives indication that the virus spread is going up linearly and not exponentially.

If we look at Italian new cases and deaths over the last two weeks they have stayed around some kind of constant number- which is what you would expect.

I am pinning to the hope that the UK may have already hit it's peak number of new cases and deaths, which although astoundingly awful and high may spare the UK what has and is happening in Italy/Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Germany's Death Count has reached 1000

UK is about to reach 3000 Death Count


----------



## Vergennes




----------



## Ansu fati

French demo(n)cracy in action

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245680422614446081

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Vergennes said:


> Several SMEs specialized in the manufacture of medical equipments were placed under military protection in France...
> 
> View attachment 620086



but why?


----------



## F-22Raptor

France at 1,355 deaths today. Terrible


----------



## Vergennes

F-22Raptor said:


> France at 1,355 deaths today. Terrible



You mixed up the figures I believe. Over the last 24 hours,471 people died of the coronavirus in hospitals. 

The government today estimated 864 people died in nursing homes since the epidemic started,deaths in nursing homes which weren't counted,yet. So here's your 471+864 = 1,355 figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Ansu fati said:


> French demo(n)cracy in action
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245680422614446081


Wow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

Coronavirus outbreaks plateau in Italy and Spain: on.ft.com/2XbWXtE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Today ther was a discussion about the deads in Netherlands. People who dies home because of Corona doesn't counted. They are talking about 1600 deads so almost 3000 deads. And France is crazy, 1120 dead....

Faking commies with ther 3322 deads, they spread not only virus but lies to...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*French hospitals record deadliest day with 588 coronavirus deaths*
553shares
Issued on: 03/04/2020 - 20:35Modified: 03/04/2020 - 20:35






Medical staff with a patient at an intensive care unit for patients contaminated with coronavirus at the Louis Pasteur Hospital in Colmar, eastern France, on March 26, 2020. © Sebastien Bozon, AFP
Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
French hospitals recorded their highest death toll in 24 hours with 588 new fatalities from coronavirus, the country's chief medical adviser told a press conference on Friday, as the total toll including retirement homes rose to more than 6,500.

ADVERTISING

France's Director General of Health, Jérôme Salomon, announced the figures during a daily press conference, saying a total of 5,091 people had died in French hospitals since the start of the crisis.

Giving a separate tally for nursing homes, Salomon said that a provisional count showed that at least 1,416 people had died at care homes for the elderly after contracting the virus.

French officials started releasing figures for care homes only yesterday. The huge rise in those numbers makes for a total of 6,507 lives lost to coronavirus in France, so far.

Salomon said that the number of known infections rose nationwide to 64,338 from 59,105 on Thursday. The number of patients requiring life support rose to 6,662 from 6,399.


In a televised interview on Thursday night, Prime Minister Édouard Philippe urged the French to respect the lockdown measures imposed since March 17, to ensure a levelling off of new cases of the virus.

"This is the only way for the health service to overcome the peak" of the virus, he said.

Philippe conceded that the nationwide lockdown "would probably be extended" beyond the current deadline of April 15.

With the traditional spring break approaching, Philippe sternly warned the French against considering holidays away, saying there would be checks and fines for those who violated the rules.

_(FRANCE 24 with REUTERS)_

*About 600 French Army Soldiers Infected With COVID-19 - Defense Minister*

Faizan Hashmi 5 minutes ago Sat 04th April 2020 | 06:54 PM






*Around 600 military servicemen in France have contracted the coronavirus, Defense Minister Florence Parly said on Saturday, adding that it, nevertheless, did not affect the French army's combat readiness*



MOSCOW (UrduPoint News / Sputnik - 04th April, 2020) Around 600 military servicemen in France have contracted the coronavirus, Defense Minister Florence Parly said on Saturday, adding that it, nevertheless, did not affect the French army's combat readiness.

"We have about 600 soldiers with COVID-19. This corresponds to the scale [of the outbreak] as it changes. We follow the situation very closely and adapting our practices accordingly. I point out that combat readiness has not been affected," Parly was quoted as saying by the French Le Progres newspaper.

She said many military servicemen were repatriated to France throughout the past week.

Four soldiers, who have tested positive for COVID-19 while on an overseas mission in the Sahel, will be repatriated as soon as their health permits, Parly added.

According the defense minister, a civilian contractor of the French army had died from COVID-19 several days ago.

France has been one of the most severely affected countries from the very beginning of the COVID-19 outbreak on the European continent. As of Saturday, the French toll of COVID-19 has surpassed 83,000 cases, including 6,507 fatalities, according to statistics compiled by the Johns Hopkins University.

*Coronavirus UK LIVE: Death toll soars by 708 in biggest daily jump as Boris Johnson urges Brits to stay home during weekend*

KATY CLIFTON
20 minutes ago
1 comment

Click to follow
The Evening Standard
_




A closed Surf shop on Tynemouth Longsands Beach ( PA )
*ES News email*
The latest headlines in your inbox

Boris Johnson has urged people to stay at home during the warm weather as the death toll jumped by 708 in the last 24 hours.

The new death toll stands at 4,313 after the biggest single-day jump in fatalities.

It comes as Katie Bourne, Sussex Police and Crime Commissioner, told BBC Newsnight that "this weekend is going to be one of the biggest challenges for policing" so far during the Covid-19 lockdown.


It comes after Health Secretary Matt Hancock ordered Brits to stay home during the weekend and chief nursing officer Ruth May urged people to think about fallen NHS staff if they do so._
@UKBengali 


@AgNoStiC MuSliM @The Eagle Can this thread be made sticky and posted in Covid 19 Section?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Italy: the real number of COVID-19 cases in the country could be 5,000,0000 (compared to the 119,827 confirmed ones) according to a study which polled people with symptoms who have not been tested, and up to 10,000,000 or even 20,0000,000 after taking into account asymptomatic cases, according to Carlo La Vecchia, a Professor of Medical Statistics and Epidemiology at the _Statale di Milano_ University.

This number would still be insufficient to reach herd immunity, which would require 2/3 of the population (about 40,000,000 people in Italy) having contracted the virus [source].

The number of deaths could also be underestimated by 3/4 (in Italy as well as in other countries) [source], meaning that the real number of deaths in Italy could be around 60,000.

If these estimates were true, the mortality rate from COVID-19 would be much lower (around 25 times less) than the case fatality rate based solely on laboratory-confirmed cases and deaths, since it would be underestimating cases (the denominator) by a factor of about 1/100 and deaths by a factor of 1/4.

4585 new cases and 766 new deaths in Italy [source]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.france24.com/en/2020040...hospital-deaths-in-most-recent-24-hour-period

@Vergennes 

Some real signs of optimism from France as it has been hovering at 4-500 deaths over the last 5-6 days. Of course this is an absolute tragedy at the number of people dying every day but France may have hit it's peak now.

France has had 5,532 die in hospital and the UK is at 4300 but with a higher death toll right now - today sadly over 700 died in UK over the last 24 hours.

*France reports 441 coronavirus hospital deaths in most recent 24-hour period*
Issued on: 04/04/2020 - 20:04Modified: 04/04/2020 - 20:04





In this photo taken on March 28, French Director General of Health Jérôme Salomon speaks during a news conference in Paris, France on the eleventh day of a nationwide lockdown seeking to halt the spread of the coronavirus. © Geoffroy Van Der Hasselt/Pool via Reuters
Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
France on Saturday reported 441 coronavirus hospital deaths in 24 hours, lower than the record number of 588 recorded the previous day.

ADVERTISING
This brought the total number of deaths to 7,560 since the epidemic began, top health official Jérôme Salomon told reporters. Of these, 5,532 died in hospital and 2,028 in old age facilities.

Salomon said there were now 28,143 people with coronavirus in hospital in France – up 711 from the day before, with 6,838 of them in intensive care – a daily increase of 176 critical patients.

France has been in lockdown since March 17 in a bid to slow the spread of the epidemic, with only essential trips allowed that must be justified with a signed piece of paper.

"The Covid-19 pandemic is completely unprecedented with thousands of serious cases and thousands of deaths," Salomon said.


There have been 68,605 confirmed coronavirus cases in France, but this is not the total as testing for the virus is not universal.

While there has been a slowing in the rate of new intensive care admissions, Salomon warned that "now is not the time to relax the effort. I tell you this evening: Stay at home to save lives."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.france24.com/en/2020040...hospital-deaths-in-most-recent-24-hour-period
> 
> @Vergennes
> 
> Some real signs of optimism from France as it has been hovering at 4-500 deaths over the last 5-6 days. Of course this is an absolute tragedy at the number of people dying every day but France may have hit it's peak now.
> 
> France has had 5,532 die in hospital and the UK is at 4300 but with a higher death toll right now - today sadly over 700 died in UK over the last 24 hours.
> 
> *France reports 441 coronavirus hospital deaths in most recent 24-hour period*
> Issued on: 04/04/2020 - 20:04Modified: 04/04/2020 - 20:04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo taken on March 28, French Director General of Health Jérôme Salomon speaks during a news conference in Paris, France on the eleventh day of a nationwide lockdown seeking to halt the spread of the coronavirus. © Geoffroy Van Der Hasselt/Pool via Reuters
> Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
> France on Saturday reported 441 coronavirus hospital deaths in 24 hours, lower than the record number of 588 recorded the previous day.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> This brought the total number of deaths to 7,560 since the epidemic began, top health official Jérôme Salomon told reporters. Of these, 5,532 died in hospital and 2,028 in old age facilities.
> 
> Salomon said there were now 28,143 people with coronavirus in hospital in France – up 711 from the day before, with 6,838 of them in intensive care – a daily increase of 176 critical patients.
> 
> France has been in lockdown since March 17 in a bid to slow the spread of the epidemic, with only essential trips allowed that must be justified with a signed piece of paper.
> 
> "The Covid-19 pandemic is completely unprecedented with thousands of serious cases and thousands of deaths," Salomon said.
> 
> 
> There have been 68,605 confirmed coronavirus cases in France, but this is not the total as testing for the virus is not universal.
> 
> While there has been a slowing in the rate of new intensive care admissions, Salomon warned that "now is not the time to relax the effort. I tell you this evening: Stay at home to save lives."



There seems to be improvements especially on the number of people added in hospitals and in intensive care units which will give more breath to our healthcare system. Let's hope this is a trend and not just a yoyo effect. Lockdown seems to bear fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@WebMaster can this thread be made sticky on Coronavirus Forum?


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.itv.com/news/2020-04-05/total-number-of-coronavirus-deaths-increases-to-4-934/


Dreadful tragedy at how many people are dying every day in UK now.


Since yesterday the number of deaths has gone down from 708 to 621.

New infections have gone up by 5803, which is the highest seen so far.


"*UK Coronavirus deaths increase by 621 to 4,934"
*
_*"A total of 4,934 patients have died in hospital after testing positive for coronavirus in the UK as of 5pm on Saturday, the Department of Health said, up by 621 from 4,313 the day before.*_
*
The number of deaths is down on the previous day's figure of 708 in a 24-hour period.

The Department of Health also said that, as of 9am on Sunday, a total of 195,524 people have been tested of which 47,806 tested positive."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

'Thank you' from Mostar to all health workers in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.france24.com/en/2020040...coronavirus-hospital-deaths-in-24-hour-period

@Vergennes - Looking encouraging for France - pray that we are seeing a trend downwards now.

"France on Sunday reported 357 coronavirus deaths in hospital in 24 hours, a lower tally than in each of the previous two days, bringing the country's total death toll to 8,078.


The total death tally included 5,889 patients who died in hospital, and 2,189 people in old age homes and other medical facilities, a government statement said."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

On a lighter note


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.france24.com/en/2020040...coronavirus-hospital-deaths-in-24-hour-period
> 
> @Vergennes - Looking encouraging for France - pray that we are seeing a trend downwards now.
> 
> "France on Sunday reported 357 coronavirus deaths in hospital in 24 hours, a lower tally than in each of the previous two days, bringing the country's total death toll to 8,078.
> 
> 
> The total death tally included 5,889 patients who died in hospital, and 2,189 people in old age homes and other medical facilities, a government statement said."




Some "positive" news also coming from Spain and Italy,hopefully a trend...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Europe's coronavirus numbers offer hope as US enters 'peak of terrible pandemic'*


Italy, Spain and France report falling numbers as Americans see death toll approach 10,000


Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Alison Rourke and agencies

Mon 6 Apr 2020 05.26 BSTLast modified on Mon 6 Apr 2020 05.35 BST

Shares
19




Medical staff from La Princesa hospital react as neighbours applaud from their balconies in Madrid, as Spain PM calls for a ‘Marshall Plan’ to help Europe recover from coronavirus. Photograph: Sergio Pérez/Reuters
European nations most ravaged by the new coronavirus have reported encouraging signs in their fight against the deadly pandemic, as the United States braced for what may be its “hardest” week.

Italy reported 525 cases in one day – its lowest daily toll in two weeks and a possible indication the tide may be turning in the deadliest disaster the country has faced since the second world war.

“This is good news but we should not let our guard down,” civil protection service chief Angelo Borrelli told reporters.

The country has recorded the highest death toll globally, with 15,887 fatalities and just under 129,000 cases of Covid-19.

France reported its lowest daily toll in a week and in Spain officials said fatality numbers had fallen for the third straight day, with 674 deaths.

The positive news came as the Spanish prime minister, Pedro Sanchez, said Europe needed a common “Marshall Plan” to recover from the pandemic. The Marshall Plan was an aid programme initiated by the United States in 1948 to help countries in western Europe recover after the second world war, which pumped $15bn into efforts to rebuild.

In Italy, Pope Francis, head of the world’s 1.2 billion Catholics, appealed for people to show courage in the face of the pandemic.

The elderly pontiff, who himself has been tested twice for the virus, celebrated his Palm Sunday mass by livestream. But St Peter’s Square was deserted of the usual crowds and the basilica was almost empty.

And as Christians prepare for Easter this weekend, the holiest event on their religious calendar, many churches around the world are closed and masses are being transmitted on television and on social networks.

Play Video
4:32
Queen addresses the UK over coronavirus crisis – watch in full
Across the Atlantic, US president Donald Trump pointed to Europe’s positive signs of change as a beacon of hope: “We are starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel,” he said, after minutes earlier striking a somber note, with: “In the days ahead America will endure the peak of this terrible pandemic.”

Advertisement
The US surgeon general, Jerome Adams, warned that this was going to be “the hardest and the saddest week of most Americans’ lives”. He added: “This is going to be our Pearl Harbor moment, our 9/11 moment.”

Total US deaths were approaching 10,000 – more than three times the number killed in the 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Centre in New York. There were 337,000 infections across the country by Sunday night. Exactly one month ago the country had confirmed just 214 cases, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Dr Deborah Birx, the White House coronavirus response coordinator, also said that Italy and Spain promising numbers were “giving us hope for what our future could be”.

Birx also announced some stark testing results, including that in the state of New Jersey, 42% of tests for Covid-19 had come back positive. In Connecticut and Michigan it was 20%.

Play Video
2:59
Trump grilled over continued promotion of hydroxychloroquine to treat coronavirus – video
In a bad-tempered exchange during the briefing Trump branded a reporter “fake news” for questioning why the president continued to say he was “not a doctor”, but at the same time was strongly pushing for the use of the anti-malarial drug, hydroxychorloquine. Trump spent much of the briefing saying there was nothing to lose by trying the medication and boasted that the administration had stockpiled 29m tablets.

Dr Anthony Fauci, the country’s top doctor on infectious diseases, has warned there is no evidence to support the drug’s use for Covid-19, but Trump refused to let him answer a question about it at the briefing.

Advertisement
Elsewhere, coronavirus news included:


In the UK, the Queen delivered a rare televised address in a bid to calm public nerves about the deadly outbreak. But the monarch’s address was overshadowed by the news that the prime minister, Boris Johnson, had been admitted to hospital 10 days after he was diagnosed with coronavirus.


Japan was expected to declare an emergency as soon as Tuesday, Japanese media reported.


South Korea reported fewer than 50 new cases for first time since 29 February.


China reported 39 new cases of Covid-19, 38 of which were imported. There was one death across the country, in the city of Wuhan, where the virus started.


Scotland’s chief medical officer Catherine Calderwood resigned after being criticised for not following her own social distancing guidance by visiting her second home.


Ireland’s premier Leo Varadkar re-registered as a medical practitioner and will work one shift a week during the coronavirus crisis.


In Australia, many of the country’s famous Gold Coast beaches have been shut, due to people flouting social distancing rules.


Iran, whose economy has suffered the double blow of the virus and punishing US sanctions, said it would allow “low-risk” economic activity to resume as daily infection rates fell for a fifth straight day.


Ethiopia, Haiti and Barbados reported their first coronavirus deaths.


----------



## UKBengali

OK, some optimism for the UK seems to be coming. Number of deaths in the last 24 hours has been the lowest in a week but tragically over 400 people still died across the UK.

Please look at below chart which shows the number of infections is going up a lot slower now than just 10 days ago - I think this is combination of the social distancing advice/measures and the "lockdown" kicking in.

Reduce infections > less people will need to go to hospital > less need for ventilation > less deaths both due to less sick people and less chance of overwhelming the capacity of the NHS.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52133054






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8190797/Germanys-daily-coronavirus-death-toll-drops-92.html

*Germany's daily death toll drops to 92 while new infections fall to 3,677 amid hope that coronavirus lockdown is working*

@Messerschmitt - Great to hear this news.

Looks like the whole of Europe may have just about turned the tide in the fight against coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Vergennes France records 833 more deaths today






*France death toll rises by 833*
There have been 833 more deaths in France.

The death toll in hospitals has risen to 6,494 to 5,889 on Sunday.

Total death toll (hospitals and nursing homes) rises to 8,911 from 8,078 on Sunday.

Death toll in nursing homes rose to 2,417 from 2,189 on Sunday.

The number of people in ICU units rose to 7,072 from 6,978 on Sunday.

The French Health Minister said there have been 23,620 confirmed or possible cases in nursing homes from 22,361 on Sunday.

*Spain records 628 deaths today*
Spain has reported 4,273 new cases of the coronavirus with 637 new deaths on the fourth day the daily totals have declined.

The total number of deaths in Spain from COVID-19 as of Monday stands at 13,055 among 135,032 cases.







*Italy records 636 more deaths*






*Coronavirus LIVE updates: 'Government warns virus still hasn't peaked yet'*
The daily press conference heard the peak may not be the end of this week and it's too soon to discuss the end of lockdown measures. Earlier, the Prime Minister was admitted to hospital after 10 days of coronavirus symptoms, with aides saying he 'looked dreadful'


SHARE
Joseph WilkesReporter
Talia ShadwellReporter
UPDATED19:35, 6 APR 2020
NEWS
Click for Sound
Video Loading


BORIS JOHNSON: MATT HANCOCK GIVES AN UPDATE ON PM 'S HEALTH


Dominic Raab used today's press briefing to warn the UK is not past the peak of the coronavirus outbreak and the lockdown could be extended.

He said: "The risk is if we start taking our eye off the ball, of tackling the coronavirus, stopping the spread and getting through the peak, we risk delaying the point at which we could in the future take those decisions on easing restrictions."

As the UK entered its third week on coronavirus lockdown, the death toll has increased by 441 to a new total of 5,375.

This is the lowest daily total for almost a week.

Meanwhile Boris Johnson is "still in charge" despite spending his first night in hospital after his coronavirus symptoms persisted.

Downing Street insists he will still be running the Government despite this latest development.

The announcement came hours after the Queen delivered an unprecedented address praising health workers and evoking the spirit of the Blitz as the UK grapples with the coronavirus crisis. 
@UKBengali just 441 deaths today. Positive news coming from Italy, Spain and UK

*Italy 'plans to lift lockdown' as death rate slows to lowest in two weeks*
Italy is reportedly on course to relax its lockdown measures after the country’s death rate fell to its lowest level in two weeks.

The country has suffered more deaths than anywhere else in the coronavirus crisis, with 15,887 fatalities and nearly 129,000 cases.

Yesterday, Italy recorded 525 new deaths, the lowest increase since March 19.

Italian health bosses are now contemplating ending harsh restrictions and looking at ways to prevent another outbreak.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*The death toll for coronasmittede rises again in Spain*
By
BTNEWS
-
7 April 2020
13

0




Positive trend four days in a row with declining coronadødstal in Spain is broken with the new figures on Tuesday, with *743 deaths.*

Corona-the death toll in Spain on Tuesday has risen to 13.798 from 13.055 Monday, informs the ministry of health in Madrid.

The 743, which have died within the past few days, this is an increase compared to the previous day. And it breaks the falling death toll, there have been registered the previous four days.

the death toll on Monday was calculated at *637.*

the Number of registered people infected with corona virus in Spain is 140.510. On Monday the figure was 135.032.

the Rise in the death toll comes just as the government in Madrid is considering loosening some of the tough restrictions, as the population is subject to in order to combat the spread of coronavirus.

Spain, together with Italy among the countries that have been hardest hit by the coronakrisen. Only surpassed by the UNITED states.

In both countries have, however, looked brighter on the situation in line with the declining daily death toll.

That figure rises on Tuesday in Spain does not have to mean that the trend is broken.

The Spanish government stated on Monday that it will start testing much more Spanish to the virus. The tests shall also include persons who are not showing symptoms of infection.

this is The first step towards a progressive easing of the stringent restrictions imposed to curb the spread of infection. Including that people should keep within doors in their home and only move out to buy food and medicine.

– We are preparing for a purposes of de-escalation, where it is important to know how many are infected, before we can gradually begin to lift the closure of the Spanish citizens, said the Spanish foreign minister, Arancha Gonzalez, on Monday.

A statement on Tuesday by news agency AFP shows that the pandemic now has cost 75.538 lives of people the world over.

in Europe Alone is 53.928 died with the coronavirus.

/ritzau/Reuters

*The past 24 hours 162 from the dead, but also to 241 deaths in Dutch residential care centres reported to*
By
NIEUWSBLAD
-
April 7, 2020
7

0





in The last 24 hours, have died of 162 patients, the effect of the corona virus. That’s 23 fewer than they did yesterday, but, according to the virologist is in order, Steven Van Gucht, have also been 241 deaths in Dutch residential care centres have been reported. “This brings the total in 2035,” according to Van Gucht points out that there may be a delay in the reporting of deaths is. The test capacity in Belgium has been greatly increased, it sounds like it’s still there. It will be decided whether people are additionally able to be tested, in addition to the people who are part of the corona virus are being screened.

*SEE ALSO. Steven Van Gucht: “good Chance that this is a virus, and each season is going to be back*

< / P>
SEE ALSO:

*to be EXPLAINED. In this way, it allows a doctor to determine whether you have the corona virus will have:*

*how Long will you have been infected with the corona virus?*

*Why you better stay on your side”, that is quickly spreading to the feline corona virus is*
to stay On top of all the news about the corona virus? You can follow all the latest updates.

Have any questions about the corona virus?
A the answer to an important question can be found here.

What is the corona virus? What are the symptoms? How can infection be avoided? What if you get sick? What measures are there in Belgium? For more about the corona virus death toll in Belgium is even higher: “the Dead in Dutch residential care centres before the 1st of april, have not been included in the figures,”

The official death toll of corona virus in our country, on Tuesday, at 2.035. However, the real number l,…).

WhatsApp is able to hamper the spread of the (false) coronaberichten
the instant messaging Service, WhatsApp allows the users in this coronacrisis a little harder for messages to spread…
what Are the immuniteitstests the ‘miracle cure’? Can I get tested for? Am I immune, if I have a positive test?

immuniteitstests want researchers to find out how many Belgians have been infected with the new…
Household to lure us en masse from our side, but be careful: not all waste is welcomed
We may be out of our room to go to the container park to go to. We’re changing to do. Aalst, belgium …
one Hundred cars, and an hour and a half of queuing in Ghent, places that recycle, “Keep it in your tuinkot!”


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Dutch new coronavirus cases rise by 777 to 19,580*
by Reuters
Tuesday, 7 April 2020 12:05 GMT
*Share:*

*Newsletter sign up:
Trending*

Coronavirus: Africa braces for impact 'like nothing we have seen'
Amid coronavirus scare, Americans flock to remote land, survival retreats
Native Americans fear govt 'attack' on tribal land amid coronavirus
Coronavirus protections lacking for Mexican farmworkers feeding the U.S.
UN development head: Coronavirus crisis will hit the world's poorest for years
AMSTERDAM, April 7 (Reuters) - The number of confirmed new coronavirus cases in the Netherlands rose by 777 to 19,580, health authorities said on Tuesday, as a slowing trend in the rate of increase continued.

Deaths increased by *234 to 2,101*, the Netherlands' Institute for Health said in its daily update, though it underlined that the death figures it reports on Tuesdays include some patients who died over the weekend and were reported later.

(Reporting by Toby Sterling; Editing by Catherine Evans)

Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus LATEST: Stockholm suburb Rinkeby-Kista overrepresented in new statistics*
The Local
news@thelocal.se
@thelocalsweden
10 March 2020
16:45 CET+01:00

Updated
7 April 2020
14:30 CEST+02:00
coronavirushealth
*Share this article*


 

 

 







Coronavirus information signs in different languages in Spånga-Tensta, another suburb that's overrepresented in the statistics. Photo: Anders Wiklund/TT
Here's how the coronavirus is developing in Sweden.
_We have chosen to make this article completely free for everyone. Please support our coverage by considering joining as a member. Scroll to the bottom for more information._

*Summary:*


As of April 7th, *591 *people have died with the coronavirus in Sweden. That's an increase from 477 confirmed deaths on April 6th, but there is a delay in how the statistics are reported by regional health authorities, so the increase does not equal the number of deaths in the last 24 hours.

Around 438 patients are currently being treated in intensive care, according to Sweden's intensive care register at noon on April 7th. Since the start of the outbreak, 640 people have been in intensive care, which also includes fatalities and patients who have recovered and been discharged.

There have been 7,693 confirmed cases of the coronavirus as of April 7th (up from 7,206 on April 6th). The majority receive only mild symptoms, but everyone is urged to take precautions.

Everyone in Sweden is urged to stay at home if they are at all sick (even a mild cough or sore throat), practice social distancing, avoid non-essential travel within the country, work from home if possible, follow good hygiene practices, and avoid non-essential visits to elderly people or hospitals. People aged over 70 or in risk groups are advised to avoid social contact as much as possible. These are Sweden's official recommendations to reduce the spread of the virus.
*April 7th:*

*A total of 591* people have died with the coronavirus in Sweden. That's an increase from 477 confirmed deaths on April 6th, but there is a delay in how the statistics are reported by regional health authorities, so the increase does not equal the number of deaths in the last 24 hours.

"We are averaging around 40 deaths per 24 hours," state epidemiologist Anders Tegnell told reporters at the Public Health Agency's daily briefing at 2pm.

*The coronavirus outbreak *appears to be hitting residents in two of Stockholm's most vulnerable suburbs the hardest, with Rinkeby-Kista and Spånga-Tensta overrepresented according to health authorities.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali not good day today
UK death toll rises by 854 as coronavirus claims more than 6,000 lives View 6 comments Joe RobertsTuesday 7 Apr 2020 2:12 pm Share this article via facebookShare this article via twitterShare this article via messenger 1.7k SHARES NHS workers are tested for Coronavirus at a drive through testing site in Wolverhampton (Picture: Christopher Furlong/Getty) Another 854 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to 6,227. Today’s jump in deaths is the biggest daily increase since the outbreak began, following a rise of 439 deaths yesterday and 621 on Sunday. The toll was updated after England recorded another 758 deaths, and 74 people were confirmed dead in Scotland. Wales recorded 19 more deaths today, while three more people died in Northern Ireland. It took 17 days for the death count in the UK to pass 200, but it has taken a further 17 days for the number to pass 6,000.


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/07/uk-d...virus-claims-6000-lives-12522065/?ito=cbshare

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali not good day today
> UK death toll rises by 854 as coronavirus claims more than 6,000 lives View 6 comments Joe RobertsTuesday 7 Apr 2020 2:12 pm Share this article via facebookShare this article via twitterShare this article via messenger 1.7k SHARES NHS workers are tested for Coronavirus at a drive through testing site in Wolverhampton (Picture: Christopher Furlong/Getty) Another 854 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to 6,227. Today’s jump in deaths is the biggest daily increase since the outbreak began, following a rise of 439 deaths yesterday and 621 on Sunday. The toll was updated after England recorded another 758 deaths, and 74 people were confirmed dead in Scotland. Wales recorded 19 more deaths today, while three more people died in Northern Ireland. It took 17 days for the death count in the UK to pass 200, but it has taken a further 17 days for the number to pass 6,000.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/07/uk-d...virus-claims-6000-lives-12522065/?ito=cbshare
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/





Those figures are not correct but still a tragic 786 people died yesterday.

The main reason for the really high number today compared to 600ish average over the last several days is that "only" 439 deaths were reported yesterday due to the weekend where some deaths are not reported till today.

Still appalling death toll but the UK may have hit a plateau of 600ish deaths daily now.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-patient-deaths-rise-by-758-in-england-11969899

"Coronavirus patient deaths rise by 786 in UK"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Those figures are not correct but still a tragic 786 people died yesterday.
> 
> The main reason for the really high number today compared to 600ish average over the last several days is that "only" 439 deaths were reported yesterday due to the weekend where some deaths are not reported till today.
> 
> Still appalling death toll but the UK may have hit a plateau of 600ish deaths daily now.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-patient-deaths-rise-by-758-in-england-11969899
> 
> "Coronavirus patient deaths rise by 786 in UK"


It was the combination

Each individual nation reported their own number of deaths:


758 in England - bringing the total from 5,373 to 6.159


74 in Scotland - a rise from 222 to 296



19 in Wales - up from 193 to 212



Three in Northern Ireland - an increase from 70 to 73


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> It was the combination
> 
> Each individual nation reported their own number of deaths:
> 
> 
> 758 in England - bringing the total from 5,373 to 6.159
> 
> 
> 74 in Scotland - a rise from 222 to 296
> 
> 
> 
> 19 in Wales - up from 193 to 212
> 
> 
> 
> Three in Northern Ireland - an increase from 70 to 73



Like I say those figures are wrong as they were provisional.

The ones I provided are the finally tally for last 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Like I say those figures are wrong as they were provisional.
> 
> The ones I provided are the finally tally for last 24 hours.



Anyway,the figures given by pretty much all countries only include those that died of the coronavirus in hospitals and not those in nursing homes,in their own homes etc. The virus is much deadlier than given figures. This is casting even more doubts about China's figures.

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Vergennes said:


> their own homes


Why in the homes? Aren't Hospitals taking critical patients?

Optimist news from Italy 
*New coronavirus cases in Italy fall to 25-day low, deaths rise by 604*
*BY COMPILED FROM WIRE SERVICES*
ISTANBUL WORLD 
APR 07, 2020 7:12 PM GMT+3



Soldiers patrol in front of the Duomo gothic cathedral in Milan, Italy, Sunday, April 5, 2020. (AP Photo)


Deaths from the COVID-19 epidemic in Italy rose by 604 Tuesday, a lower daily tally than the 636 seen the day before, while the number of new cases posted the smallest increase since March 13.

The total death toll in the world's hardest-hit country since its outbreak came to light on Feb. 21 rose to 17,127, the Civil Protection Agency said.

The total of confirmed cases increased by 3,039 on Tuesday to 135,586, the second successive daily decline, underscoring growing confidence that the illness is on the retreat thanks to a nationwide lockdown introduced on March 9.

New cases rose by 3,599 on Monday. Previous daily increases since March 17 had all been in a range of 4,050-6,557.

Of those originally infected, 24,392 were declared recovered on Tuesday against 22,837 a day earlier. There were 3,792 people in intensive care against 3,898 on Monday – a fourth consecutive daily decline


----------



## dbc

Vergennes said:


> This is casting even more doubts about China's figures.
> 
> -
> View attachment 621547



Based on netizen reports Chinese hospitals are experiencing a sharp spike in Alzheimer patients - unfortunately no I don't think China has conquered COVID-19 yet.


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Anyway,the figures given by pretty much all countries only include those that died of the coronavirus in hospitals and not those in nursing homes,in their own homes etc. The virus is much deadlier than given figures. This is casting even more doubts about China's figures.
> 
> -
> View attachment 621547



I think it is misleading to draw any conclusions from the Chinese reported death tolls with either Italy or Spain.
Let us leave out the UK and France for now.

Both Italy and Spain "locked down" a lot later in their epidemic cycle, they have a higher proportion of citizens over 70 where the death rate goes up massively from younger people, and also their health systems got overwhelmed which never happened in the case of China.

Yes there would be more deaths in the community that would not be reported in the hospital figures but I think we can broadly say that in relative terms the Chinese managed to keep their death toll much lower than major European countries have done so far, apart from Germany which has really flattened the curve for total number of deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

#CORONAVIRUS
#FRANCELOCKDOWN
FRANCE
AFRICA
CULTURE
TV SHOWS
FIGHT THE FAKE
*Coronavirus notice •* View the recommendations and information for travellers issued by the French Government *→*



 
/ France

*France's coronavirus death toll passes 10,000 after steep rise at nursing homes*
Issued on: 07/04/2020 - 19:52Modified: 07/04/2020 - 19:52





A coffin is delivered at a retirement home in Paris where 16 residents have died sine the start of the coronavirus pandemic. © Gonzalo Fuentes, REUTERS
Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
France officially registered more than 10,000 deaths from coronavirus infections on Tuesday, becoming the fourth country to go beyond that threshold after Italy, Spain and the United States. 

ADVERTISING
During a news conference Jérôme Salomon, head of the public health authority, said the number of people who died from the disease in French hospitals had risen by nine percent in a day to a cumulative total of 7,091.

But he added that including partial data about the number of people who have died in nursing homes, the total death toll from the disease rose to 10,328 from 8,911 on Monday.




Tom Burges Watson@Tburgeswatson
https://twitter.com/Tburgeswatson/status/1247577609963175937

France has just announced that the total number of #COVID19 deaths since the start of the outbreak has now passed 10,000. Details with me at the top of the hour on @France24_en


10
10:30 PM - Apr 7, 2020 · Issy-les-Moulineaux, France
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Tom Burges Watson's other Tweets



Those increasingly alarming figures from care homes mean the rate of increase in the total number of fatalities rose to 16 percent, up from 10 percent on Monday and seven percent the day before.


France, which has been in lockdown since March 17, is now giving a daily combined toll of deaths in hospitals and nursing homes. Previously it had only given the hospital toll on a daily basis.

A total of 7,131 people are being treated in intensive care, Salomon added, warning that "the epidemic is continuing its progression."

_(FRANCE 24 with REUTERS)_


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@WebMaster plz put it in COVID Forum


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Spain reports 757 new coronavirus deaths: Live updates*
Spain's coronavirus deaths surpass 14,500 but pace of proportional daily increase in death toll slowed down.

by Kate Mayberry & Linah Alsaafin
an hour ago

*MORE ON CORONAVIRUS PANDEMIC*

Did Donald Trump ignore dire coronavirus warnings?today
Coronavirus: Which countries have confirmed cases?today
Under fire for COVID-19 response, Trump says 'WHO really blew it'today
Spain reports 757 deaths in second successive daily rise: updatestoday
The number of daily coronavirus deaths rose in Spain for the second day on Wednesday as 757 people died over the past 24 hours, although the pace of the proportional daily increase in the death toll slowed down slightly, the health ministry said.

The total number of deaths caused by the new coronavirus in Spain rose to 14,555, the ministry said. The daily increase as a percentage of the total death toll was 5.5 percent, down from 5.7 percent the day before, when 743 people died.

More:



*Coronavirus: Which countries have confirmed cases?*

*Coronavirus testing methods: What you need to know*
*Doctor's Note: Obesity and the coronavirus risk*
Meanwhile, Wuhan began allowing people to leave on Wednesday for the first time since the central Chinese city was sealed off 76 days ago to contain the coronavirus that first emerged there late last year.

Here are the latest updates.

*Wednesday, April 8*

*Netherlands: Virus cases pass 20,000, deaths near 2,300*
*Country reports 969 new COVID-19 cases, 147 more fatalities*
Büşra Nur Bilgiç Çakmak |08.04.2020







ANKARA

The number of coronavirus cases in the Netherlands has crossed 20,000, while the* death toll is nearly 2,300,* authorities announced on Wednesday.



A total of 969 new cases were confirmed in the country, raising the total to 20,549, according to the National Institute of Public Health and the Environment.



Of the total, 7,735 patients are under treatment at hospitals, with 308 more admissions reported on Wednesday.

The COVID-19 death toll moved to 2,248 after *147 *more patients lost their lives.



The institute, however, clarified that "not all of the hospital admissions or deaths occurred within the last 24 hours."



"Since not all COVID-19 patients are tested, the actual numbers in the Netherlands are higher than the numbers stated here," it said.



After appearing in China last December, the novel coronavirus has spread to at least 184 countries and regions, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.



Over 1.44 million cases have been reported worldwide, with Europe being the worst-hit continent.



The global death toll is over 83,400 and more than 308,100 people have recovered around the world so far.

*Netherlands: Virus cases pass 20,000, deaths near 2,300*
*Country reports 969 new COVID-19 cases, 147 more fatalities*
Büşra Nur Bilgiç Çakmak |08.04.2020







ANKARA

The number of coronavirus cases in the Netherlands has crossed 20,000, while the* death toll is nearly 2,300,* authorities announced on Wednesday.



A total of 969 new cases were confirmed in the country, raising the total to 20,549, according to the National Institute of Public Health and the Environment.



Of the total, 7,735 patients are under treatment at hospitals, with 308 more admissions reported on Wednesday.

The COVID-19 death toll moved to 2,248 after 147 more patients lost their lives.



The institute, however, clarified that "not all of the hospital admissions or deaths occurred within the last 24 hours."



"Since not all COVID-19 patients are tested, the actual numbers in the Netherlands are higher than the numbers stated here," it said.



After appearing in China last December, the novel coronavirus has spread to at least 184 countries and regions, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.



Over 1.44 million cases have been reported worldwide, with Europe being the worst-hit continent.



The global death toll is over 83,400 and more than 308,100 people have recovered around the world so far.

*Coronavirus: Belgium reaches 23,403 confirmed cases*
Wednesday, 08 April 2020






Credit: Belga

1,209 new people have tested positive for the new coronavirus (Covid-19), confirmed the Federal Public Health Service during a press conference on Wednesday.

544 of the newly-infected people live in Flanders, 548 live in Wallonia, and 101 live in Brussels. The FPS does not yet have further information on the place of residence of 16 other people. The total number of cases in Belgium, since the beginning of the pandemic, is 23,403.

487 new patients were admitted to the hospital in the last 24 hours, and 524 new people have also been discharged, bringing the total number of people in the hospital because of the coronavirus at the moment to 5,688. “This is a decrease for the first time, with 324 patients,” said professor Steven Van Gucht. “Of the patients in the hospital, 1,276 are in the intensive care unit,” he added.

*205 new deaths* have been reported, 110 of which occurred in Flanders, 72 in Wallonia, and 23 in Brussels. The total number of deaths in Belgium since the beginning of the pandemic is currently 2,240.

“We want to stress that we give these figures every day to be as transparent as possible, and to show the reality of the situation the best way we can. However, we understand very well that there are people behind these numbers,” said Van Gucht.


----------



## UKBengali

https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/08/uk-coronavirus-death-toll-rises-nearly-1000-day-12527392/

"Another 936 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to at least 7,095."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247785017784168448

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/08/uk-coronavirus-death-toll-rises-nearly-1000-day-12527392/
> 
> "Another 936 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to at least 7,095."


Is it encouraging?

Lesser Deaths in Italy
*Italy coronavirus cases rise by most in three days*
Wed 8 Apr 2020 16:12:59 GMT
Author: Adam Button | Category:  News




share
*The latest numbers from Italy*

Death toll up by 542 to 17,669
Yesterday reported 604 deaths

New cases at 3836 vs 3039 yesterday
Total cases 139,422 vs 135,586
3696 people in ICU vs 3792 Tuesday, a fifth consecutive decline
26,491 recovered
The number of deaths was lower but cases higher.
Italy went into a national lockdown on March 8, so this is a full month now and they're still getting 3836 cases per day. It's tough to see how the economy can re-open any time soon.


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is it encouraging?



No, very worrying.

New cases have stabilised at lower levels than Italy and Spain over last week but the death rate seems to have now reached their peak level.

Will need a couple more days data to have a clearer picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Expert: Belgium approaching coronavirus peak*
BY BRINKWIRE ON APRIL 8, 2020


*BRUSSELS*

Belgium seems to be approaching the peak of the novel coronavirus outbreak in the country, a virologist said at a health authorities’ daily press conference on Wednesday.

Current data from the country’s Federal Public Service of Health indicates that 1,209 new coronavirus cases were diagnosed in Belgium over the past 24 hours, with *205* losing their lives.

An additional 487 patients were hospitalized on Tuesday, while 524 recovered.

In total, 5,688 patients are currently being treated in hospitals, dropping by 324 compared to the previous day and indicating a decline in hospitalizations for the first time since the beginning of the outbreak.

Welcoming these new figures, Steven Van Gucht warned that the country was “still in the danger zone.”

In total, 23,403 people tested positive for the coronavirus and 2,240 have died in the pandemic since mid-March.

The Belgian economy may lose about €60 billion ($65 billion) this year as a result of coronavirus, according to the latest estimations by the Belgian National Bank and Federal Planning Bureau published Wednesday.

The economic fallout is the result of strict limitations on public life imposed by the federal government three weeks ago to prevent the spread of the virus.

The measures only allow people to leave their homes to buy food and medicine, visit a doctor, help someone in need or go to their job if working from home is not an option for them.



Only supermarkets and pharmacies have remained open, with food venues only offering takeaway services.

The country’s iconic fries industry has also taken a hit due to the outbreak, with Belgian farmers currently unable to sell a surplus of around 1 million tons of potatoes, worth of €200 billion ($217 billion), because of the declined demand.

After appearing in China last December, the novel coronavirus has spread to at least 184 countries and regions, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.

Over 1.44 million cases have been reported worldwide, with Europe being the worst-hit continent.

The global death toll is over 83,400 and more than 308,100 people have recovered around the world so far.



Published in News


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247854322358128640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247913170804641794150 respirators purchased from the Turkish company were delivered to Spain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247901110125203465
The cargo plane that landed in Serbia welcomed by the Serbian defense minister. The level of friendship has reached between Serbia and Turkey came really gratifying point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247854322358128640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247913170804641794150 respirators purchased from the Turkish company were delivered to Spain.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247901110125203465
> The cargo plane that landed in Serbia welcomed by the Serbian defense minister. The level of friendship has reached between Serbia and Turkey came really gratifying point.


Are you guys donating them?


----------



## W.11

the corona outbreak in europe puts a really big question mark on europe's health care system, compared it to asian countries like pakistan, india, bangladesh, south east asia all closer to china, more populated, less socially isolated, less equipped are still having a pretty stable situation.

regards


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Good news for France. Only 541 Deaths reported so far in 24 hours
@UKBengali @Vergennes

*Coronavirus in France: 541 new deaths in hospital, more than 10,869 in total*
*The Director General of Health, Jérôme Salomon, has counted 10,869 deaths in hospitals, but data from nursing homes is still missing.*





In his press point on Wednesday, Jérôme Salomon called for the patience of the French in the context of confinement. AFP / Geoffroy Van der Hasselt

By P.R.
On April 8, 2020 at 7:44 p.m. , as amended on April 8, 2020 at 7:46 p.m.
The Director General of Health, Jérôme Salomon , announced Wednesday 541 new deaths linked to the coronavirus in 24 hours in France, with a total of 10,869 deaths since the beginning of the epidemic.

This new figure, however, does not include new death data in nursing homes and other medico-social establishments, which could not be issued following a "technical problem". "7,632 deaths in hospitals have been reported since March 1," said the DGS.

In total, 30,375 people are hospitalized following the Covid-19, counted Jérôme Salomon, who specified that 7,148 serious cases require "heavy care". 34% of resuscitation patients are under the age of 60, he added.

It also indicates that 21,254 hospitalized people have been cured, not counting the thousands of patients not hospitalized.


----------



## dBSPL

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Are you guys donating them?


Respirators sent to Spain were purchased by Spanish health ministery before. But delivery was slightly delayed after export controls on these medical products were increased in TR.

Other medical aids (total number 83 countries) are purely donations.

Unfortunately, the Balkan countries, some Mena countries and Central Asian countries are not sufficiently supported by the developed countries. They were left alone. Our resources may not be very wide, but we are in diffucult times, that mean we must to share what we have.

Outside the pandemi, Turkey is already the world's largest donor country relative to its GDP. It supports strugles against starvation, and provide agricultural development, education, health and infrastructure in nearly 100 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dBSPL said:


> total number 83 countries


Is Pakistan included?


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247884694051360770these drugs if used in early stage by other countries as well could save a lot of lifes
Maybe Trump was right all the time...


----------



## dBSPL

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is Pakistan included?


I occasionally share it when I see explanations like the one above. But I am not aware of whether such a request has come from Pakistan.



Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247884694051360770these drugs if used in early stage by other countries as well could save a lot of lifes
> Maybe Trump was right all the time...


A combination obtained with favipiravir drug imported from Japan, not just hydro chloroquine , which lowers the need for intensive care. But this treatment method should be started at early period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Comparative COVID-19 wuhan virus data between France, Italy, Spain and Turkey (four most crowded in the European Med)


*Total Number of Tests - Turkey & Italy*
Starting dates:
Turkey: March 27
Italy: March 8




*Total Number of Patients in Intensive Care - Turkey, Italy, Spain, France*
Starting dates:
Turkey: March 27
Italy: March 5
Spain: March 14
France: March 14





*Total Number of Cases - Turkey, Italy, Spain, France*
Starting dates:
Turkey: March 17
Italy: February 24
Spain: March 1
France: March 1
Note: In France, the number of cases and deaths in nursing homes that have not previously been included in statistics were added to the statistics on April 2-3. Therefore, there is a sudden increase in data.




*
Total Number of Death - Turkey, Italy, Spain, France*
Starting dates:
Turkey: March 20
Italy: February 25
Spain: March 7
France: March 6





*Total Number of Patients Recovered - Turkey, Italy, Spain, France*
Starting dates:
Turkey: March 27
Italy: February 27
Spain: March 8
France: March 17




*Sources:*
https://github.com/pcm-dpc/COVID-19/tree/master/dati-regioni
https://covid19.isciii.es
https://dashboard.covid19.data.gouv.fr
https://covid19.saglik.gov.tr
https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/publi...graphic-distribution-covid-19-cases-worldwide

*For more detailed statistics about Turkey:
https://datastudio.google.com/repor...b5-9e6f-22fb9fea26fe/page/LilKB?s=pCtRx0KTbsY*


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: Belgium reaches 24,983 confirmed cases*
Thursday, 09 April 2020






Credit: Belga

1,580 new people have tested positive for the new coronavirus (Covid-19), confirmed the Federal Public Health Service during a press conference on Thursday.

1,049 of the newly-infected people live in Flanders, 370 live in Wallonia, and 149 live in Brussels. The FPS does not yet have further information on the place of residence of 12 other people. The total number of cases in Belgium, since the beginning of the pandemic, is 24,983.

459 new patients were admitted to the hospital in the last 24 hours, and 483 new people have also been discharged, bringing the total number of people in the hospital because of the coronavirus at the moment to 5,590. “This is a further decrease, with 98 patients,” said professor Steven Van Gucht. “Of the patients in the hospital, 1,285 are in the intensive care unit,” he added.

283 new deaths have been reported, of which 116 were confirmed in the hospital. 135 of the deaths occurred in Flanders, 109 in Wallonia, and 39 in Brussels. The total number of deaths in Belgium since the beginning of the pandemic is currently 2,523.

*Spain's daily coronavirus deaths decrease as toll surpasses 15,000*


1 MIN READ


MADRID (Reuters) - Spain’s number of daily coronavirus deaths slowed on Thursday after two days of increases as 683 people succumbed in 24 hours, taking the total to 15,238, the health ministry said.

Overall detected cases rose to 152,446 from 146,690 on Wednesday, it added.

Reporting by Joan Faus; Editing by Andrew Cawthorne

Our Standards:The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AMSTERDAM, April 9 (Reuters) - The number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the Netherlands rose by 1,213 on Thursday to 21,762, health authorities said, with 148 new deaths.

The country's death toll stands at 2,396, the Netherlands' Institute for Public Health (RIVM) said in its daily update.

The RIVM repeated that the real numbers are higher, as not all cases or deaths in the country are confirmed by testing. (Reporting by Toby Sterling; editing by Jason Neely)

Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Italy sees number of new coronavirus deaths rise and infections tally increase by more than 4,000 for the first time in four days, lowering hopes the illness is in retreat*

*Both the death toll and new cases in Italy were higher today than in recent days *
*The daily tally of cases was the highest since April 5, rising by more than 4,000*
*The total death toll in Italy since the outbreak came to light rose to 18,279*
By REUTERS

PUBLISHED: 17:31 BST, 9 April 2020 | UPDATED: 17:33 BST, 9 April 2020




e-mail



View comments



Deaths from the COVID-19 epidemic in Italy rose by 610 on Thursday, up from 542 the day before, and the number of new cases also came in higher at 4,204 from a previous 3,836.

The daily tally of cases was the highest since April 5, and comes as a disappointment to a country in lockdown since March 9, anxious for clear signs that the illness is in retreat.

The total death toll since the outbreak came to light rose to 18,279, the Civil Protection Agency said, the highest in the world.

The number of confirmed cases climbed to 143,626, the third highest global tally behind those of the United States and Spain.

There were 3,605 people in intensive care on Thursday against 3,693 on Wednesday -- a sixth consecutive daily decline offering some good news despite the climb in new cases and fatalities.

Of those originally infected, 28,470 were declared recovered against 26,491 a day earlier.






+7
A doctor at a new coronavirus unit at Casal Palocco hospital near Rome checks on a patient suffering from the virus






+7
Medics place an empty biological isolation stretcher - designed for transporting patients with coronavirus - into the back of an ambulance at a hospital in Salerno

The Italian government on Thursday won a confidence vote in the Senate on an emergency decree that lays out measures worth 25 billion euros ($28 billion) to support the economy battered by a severe COVID-19 outbreak.

The package, dubbed the 'Heal Italy' decree and presented by Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte on March 16, suspends loan and mortgage repayments for hard-hit companies and families via state guarantees for banks.

*RELATED ARTICLES*

Previous
1
Next



Italy reaches grim coronavirus milestone as 100th doctor...

How many people have REALLY been infected with coronavirus?...
*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
Share
Among other measures, it also increases funds to help firms pay workers temporarily laid off as a result of a lockdown imposed by the government to try to curb the spread of the coronavirus disease.

The ruling coalition dominated by the anti-establishment 5-Star Movement and the centre-left Democratic Party won the Senate motion by 142 votes to 99.

The decree was contested by the opposition, spearheaded by Matteo Salvini's right-wing League party, which said the package was insufficient and bedevilled by bureaucracy which made it hard for people to access the funds available.

Since the March 16 initiative, the government has presented two more decrees aimed at helping the most needy with basic provisions, and offering guarantees to banks to try to ensure that credit and liquidity to companies does not dry up






+7
A graph showing the daily death toll from coronavirus in Italy up until April 8, which has been consistently falling since March 27






+7
A graph showing the number of new coronavirus cases recorded each day in Italy, which has been falling since late March amid signs the virus has peaked

Madrid and Rome are also seeking assistance from EU partners to rebuild their economies in the wake of the disaster, but Germany has rejected the idea of joint borrowing and the Netherlands is blocking a compromise solution.

EU finance ministers were to meet later Thursday by videoconference for the second late-night crisis talks of the week to try to agree terms to allow hard-hit members to access funds.

'If we do not seize the opportunity to put new life into the European project, the risk of failure is real,' Italian prime minister Giuseppe Conte told the BBC, suggesting the very future of the EU was at stake.

Christine Lagarde, the head of the European Central Bank, said it was vital the ministers hatch a plan big enough to meet the challenge, warning: 'If not all countries are cured, the others will suffer.'

European companies are also suffering under a public lockdown, which health experts say is vital to slow the virus' spread but has effectively frozen economic life.

In one example, German airline Lufthansa warned it was losing one million euros ($1.08 million) an hour and would need state aid.

The coronavirus slump has also exacerbated the instability in world energy markets, and on Thursday top oil producers from OPEC like Saudi Arabia and its OPEC+ partners, including Russia, met to discuss cutting production to boost prices.

The World Trade Organization has warned of the 'worst recession of our lifetimes.'






+7
An Italian Army officer from a unit specializing in biological defence offloads supplies at a nursing home in Torre Boldone, Italy






+7
A soldier from a biological weapons unit uses a hose filled with disinfectant to clean the parking lot of a nursing home in Torre Boldone, Italy






+7
Three officers from the Russian army, which has been drafted in to help Italy, carry three containers filled with ethanol to disinfect a nursing home in Torre Boldone

The worst-hit countries in Europe - the worst-hit continent - are Italy and Spain, where daily death tolls are now down from their peaks but still running high, despite strict lockdowns.

Spain's daily fatalities fell to 683 on Thursday, down from 757 the day before, while its total passed 15,000.

In Italy, the country's youngest COVID-19 patient, a two-month-old baby girl, was reportedly released from hospital, a moment of hope in a country with 17,669 dead.

Italy's epidemic has turned life in the country upside down, but also brought out acts of generosity from the likes of Sister Angel Bipendu, a nun and a doctor who distributes medical care alongside spiritual succour.

She tries to remain optimistic, despite the ravages of the coronavirus reminding her of earlier epidemics in her former central African homeland, the Democratic Republic of Congo.

'I think of my Congo, where sick people will also die of hunger,' the 47-year-old told AFP as she made home visits in Bergamo province, epicentre of Italy's outbreak. 'I'm afraid of not being able to do everything I have to do. Fear of being infected? Absolutely not.'

One hundred Italian doctors, Sister Bipendu's colleagues, have died in the outbreak, according to their health association.

UK is stablising @UKBengali

*UK announces 881 more coronavirus deaths*
By
Carlos Christian
-
April 9, 2020
The UK has recorded 881 more coronavirus deaths as we speak, taking Britain’s complete to 7,978 as its coronavirus disaster rumbles on and 4,344 more optimistic exams pushed the variety of sufferers, previous and current, to 65,077.
*The grim tally is significantly smaller than the devastating 938 introduced yesterday *however nonetheless represents the second greatest surge for the reason that epidemic started nearly six weeks in the past. Britain has to this point managed to keep away from the darkish milestone of asserting 1,000 deaths in a single day, one thing that has solely occurred within the US.
NHS England introduced 765 more fatalities in its hospitals amongst sufferers aged between 24 and 103, taking England’s complete to 7,248, and 116 deaths have been introduced in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
Experts say it’s nonetheless too quickly to see the influence of the UK’s lockdown in day by day statistics however, talking in as we speak’s Government briefing, chief scientific adviser Sir Patrick Vallance stated ‘the NHS can cope’ with the present state of affairs. Professor Chris Whitty, chief medical adviser, added ‘there may be nonetheless room’ in intensive care items.
Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab, together with Sir Patrick and Professor Whitty as we speak stated the lockdown seems to be working at that it’s essential individuals proceed to remain at house over the Easter weekend. They stated the speed of hospitalisations and analysis is slowing, however that dying tolls would proceed to rise for at the very least one other fortnight.
Deaths introduced every day haven’t, for probably the most half, occurred prior to now 24 hours however are unfold throughout the times and weeks that got here earlier than, making it unimaginable to foretell the place the height might be – or has already been – or to get a transparent image till round per week to 10 days after the date in query.
Because the state of affairs within the UK remains to be so unstable and fast-changing, Scotland’s First Minister Nicola Sturgeon as we speak stated there may be ‘no risk’ that the UK’s lockdown will finish any time quickly. Mr Raab refused to supply a more detailed replace in as we speak’s briefing, saying officers would ‘make the correct choices on the proper second’.
The Government was anticipated to evaluation its social distancing timescale on Monday – which marks three weeks since Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s ground-breaking ‘keep at house’ speech – however this has been delayed on account of Mr Johnson’s sickness.
The PM stays in intensive care at St Thomas’ Hospital in central London. He is claimed to have had a ‘good evening’ and to be ‘persevering with to enhance’ on his fourth day after being admitted.
In different COVID-19 developments in Britain as we speak:
Wales has opened its first drive-through coronavirus testing centre for NHS employees at Cardiff City Stadium;
Police have threatened to start out roadblocks and cease individuals on the street if the general public do not obey legal guidelines telling them to remain at house;
NHS statistics present 92 per cent of individuals dying of coronavirus in its hospitals are over the age of 60, and 52 per cent are 80+. The youngest was 5 years outdated and the oldest 106;
Department retailer Debenhams has gone into administration and the livelihoods of its 22,000 workers are actually beneath risk;
A revered think-tank has warned that 1,000,000 individuals may find yourself with long-term well being situations on account of the financial hit from coronavirus lockdown;
The Bank of England has prolonged the federal government’s Ways and Means provision – successfully its overdraft;
It has emerged that MPs have been provided an additional £10,000 in bills to assist them and employees do business from home;
EU officers have accused the UK authorities of being in ‘fantasy land’ by insisting the Brexit transition interval can’t be prolonged past December.

NHS employees are working around the clock to attempt to save the lives of critically sick coronavirus sufferers within the UK. Currently, round 13 per cent of everybody who’s hospitalised in Britain and exams optimistic for COVID-19 will die of it

Mr Johnson was admitted to hospital on Monday after his fever carried on for more than 10 days and has since been given oxygen remedy to assist him breathe.
His spokesman stated as we speak: ‘The PM had a very good evening and continues to enhance in intensive care at St Thomas’s. He is in good spirits.’
In a spherical of interviews earlier, Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden stated Mr Johnson was doing ‘moderately properly’.
Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab is now de facto chief of the Government and is standing in as deputy whereas Mr Johnson recovers from his sickness.
Mr Raab will preserve Government operating, probably for weeks, however there are issues a couple of energy vacuum at a second when the nation wants sturdy management.
The PM had been anticipated to steer a dialogue subsequent week in regards to the progress of the UK’s lockdown and issues of when it would finish, but it surely seems to be as if he’ll now be unable to.
Downing Street stated the three-week evaluation, which is now required by legislation, would go forward with or with out Mr Johnson.
The consensus is that Britain remains to be a good distance off the extent of safety it wants to have the ability to begin easing social distancing and the closure of public locations.
Just 4,344 new circumstances of the coronavirus have been identified prior to now 24 hours – the day-by-day figures tentatively present a levelling off of the variety of individuals testing optimistic, regardless of a rise within the numbers of individuals being examined

The variety of individuals in intensive care continues to rise throughout the UK. Sir Patrick Vallance as we speak stated he does not count on the numbers of deaths being introduced every day to fall till the intensive care numbers do

Paramedics at St Thomas’ Hospital in London are pictured wheeling a affected person exterior of an ambulance

Scottish First Minister Nicola Sturgeon stated on Sky News: ‘I do not assume there may be any risk, any probability of those lockdown measures being lifted instantly, and even imminently.’
She added: ‘I would not count on any change popping out of as we speak’s Cobra assembly however we are going to see the place the discussions take us.’
Downing Street didn’t contradict Ms Sturgeon, and a spokesman stated: ‘What we completely must do now’s to maintain baring down on the speed of transmission which suggests persevering with with social distancing measures and ensuring we’re defending the NHS and saving lives.
POLICE THREATEN TO START ROAD BLOCKS IF PEOPLE DON’T STAY HOME
Police chiefs are actually solely ‘just a few days away’ from introducing highway blocks and looking out procuring trolleys as individuals proceed to flout the coronavirus laws.
Northamptonshire Police stated the ‘three-week grace interval is over’ and urged they might begin looking out trolleys at shops to verify individuals’s procuring is important.
Chiefs are calling for legal guidelines to ban Britons from driving lengthy distances and flouting the rule to train more than as soon as a day forward of a sizzling Easter weekend.
Officers in Windermere, Cumbria, are already sending individuals in camper vans house, whereas locals in St Ives, Cornwall, blocked some roads to guard residents.
Police have additionally created on-line types for individuals to report potential breaches of the lockdown which was imposed on March 23 to battle the coronavirus pandemic.
At least 5 chief constables are stated to be backing more stringent restrictions and clearer guidelines – together with laws to implement the order to restrict train to a one-hour interval outside after some individuals flouted it to sunbathe in parks or seashores.
Chief constable in Northamptonshire, Nick Adderley, stated forces are ‘damned in case you do, damned in case you do not’ relating to policing the brand new guidelines, and he added that Government steerage on how you can police the principles ‘might be even clearer’.
He added: ‘If issues do not enhance, and we do not get the compliance we might count on, then the following stage might be highway blocks and will probably be stopping individuals to ask why they’re going, the place they are going.’
A Downing Street spokesman stated as we speak ‘the police have our full backing, and the general public’s as properly’, including that officers ought to ‘have interaction, encourage after which implement’.
Currently, police can fantastic individuals or just inform them to maneuver. The emergency Coronavirus Act provides ministers sweeping powers to impose restrictions on ‘occasions and gatherings’, which it seems might be deployed to cowl pointless journey.

‘As we’ve got stated earlier than we’re at a essential level, that’s definitely the case as we strategy the Easter weekend.’
This mirrors the feedback of main authorities scientists. Chief scientific adviser to the Cabinet, Sir Patrick Vallance, stated this week that it will be one other seven days or more earlier than the results of the lockdown turned clear.
His deputy, Professor Angela MacLean, stated in yesterday’s briefing: ‘This depend of recent circumstances within the UK, daily over the previous couple of weeks, will not be accelerating uncontrolled… the unfold of the virus is not accelerating and that’s excellent news.’
Speaking forward of a digital question-and-answer session with celebration leaders, Ms Sturgeon as we speak stated 4,957 individuals in Scotland have now examined optimistic for the virus, up by 392 from 4,565 the day earlier than.
Ms Sturgeon added that 1,781 individuals are in hospital with confirmed or suspected COVID-19.
It has been 100 days for the reason that first confirmed case of coronavirus in Wuhan in China, the First Minister stated, including the lives of the individuals of Scotland since then have been ‘remodeled in ways in which would have been unimaginable just some weeks in the past’.
Addressing the Easter weekend, she urged individuals to proceed to comply with lockdown protocols.
She stated: ‘I understand how onerous it’s for individuals to try this, it’ll appear even more durable over this Easter vacation weekend, particularly for households with youngsters and certainly for the youngsters themselves and for older individuals who would usually be spending time with their grandchildren.
‘Please keep in contact with household, associates and family members in no matter different means greatest works for you.
‘Reach out to and look out for individuals whilst you keep bodily other than them, however please do comply with the principles and keep at house over Easter.’
Meanwhile, simply 16 new circumstances have been identified in Wales – to a complete of 4,089 – due to a short lived change in the way in which the nation information sufferers.
Dr Robin Howe, a director at Public Health Wales, stated the quantity was decrease than regular in consequence, including: ‘Today’s figures mirror a a lot shorter interval of six hours of testing. Case numbers will return to regular on Friday, as we return to 24 hour reporting.’
Government ministers are going through backlash this week over an obvious lack of plans for how you can get the UK out of its coronavirus lockdown when the time comes.
Although scientists and officers are unanimous that it’s too quickly to finish the dramatic measures subsequent week, and there aren’t any indicators will probably be over earlier than April, little info is forthcoming and when the Government goals to loosen up its shutdown. 


Current statistics of day by day deaths should not an correct reflection of the day-by-day state of affairs within the UK as a result of there is usually a time lag of more than three weeks between somebody changing into contaminated with coronavirus and dying. Symptoms take days – if not weeks – to develop into life-threatening. The dying must be recorded and reported and the method takes days and even weeks earlier than the official affirmation filters by to NHS England

Anger is rising over a scarcity of readability over the way forward for measures which have already put tens of millions of jobs in danger and led companies into uneven waters. The Institute for Fiscal Studies think-tank has warned that more than 1,000,000 individuals would possibly endure long-term sickness on account of the financial distress. 
Labour’s new chief Sir Keir Starmer stated ministers should spell out their ‘exit technique’.
‘I’m not calling for exact timings,’ he stated, ‘however the technique. This is extremely tough on individuals and we have to know that plans are in place, and what they’re.’
PM BORIS JOHNSON ‘CONTINUES TO IMPROVE’, SAYS DOWNING STREET
Boris Johnson is ‘persevering with to enhance’ in intensive care and interesting with medical employees treating him for coronavirus, it was revealed as we speak.
Downing Street relayed more optimistic indicators in regards to the Prime Minister’s well being saying he had a ‘good evening’ though he’s nonetheless receiving oxygen.
‘The PM had a very good evening and continues to enhance in intensive care at St Thomas’s. He is in good spirits,’ his spokesman stated. 
However, there isn’t a signal Mr Johnson will have the ability to participate in choices over the outbreak ravaging the nation, after No10 confirmed yesterday that he’s not working.
In a spherical of interviews earlier, Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden stated the premier was doing ‘moderately properly’.
Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab is chairing a gathering of the Cobra emergency committee later that’s anticipated to sign the lockdown will proceed for weeks longer regardless of mounting fears over the financial hit.
He advised BBC Breakfast this morning: ‘He’s secure, enhancing, sat up and engaged with medical employees.
‘I’ve recognized the Prime Minister for a very long time and I want him properly on this tough time and I believe issues are getting higher for him.’
Downing Street insisted planning is beneath means throughout Whitehall for the restrictions to be eased – however flatly refused to say what which may contain, saying the federal government’s focus is on tackling the epidemic.
Mr Raab is chairing a gathering of the emergency Cobra committee assembly this afternoon and is anticipated to ship a powerful sign that lockdown will proceed afterwards. 
No 10 has made clear the PM is not going to be taking part in any authorities enterprise whereas he battles the illness in intensive care – that means choices are within the palms of Mr Raab and Cabinet. 
Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden confirmed this morning {that a} legally-required evaluation to increase emergency measures will happen subsequent week.
While insisting that would be the ‘formal’ determination, he gave a powerful trace there is not going to be any change. ‘It is important we keep the course,’ he stated. ‘The steerage very a lot stays in place and can proceed to stay in place over the Easter weekend.’
A proper determination on extending lockdown is not going to be taken till subsequent week, however there may be now no probability of it being lifted. Senior politicians are set to launch a ‘Stay at Home This Easter’ publicity drive later designed to avert an exodus of sun-seekers. 
There are rising issues over the financial influence of coronavirus because the World Trade Organisation warned of the ‘deepest recession in our lifetimes’.
The British Chambers of Commerce warned that furloughing employees may price taxpayers £50billion over the following three months. 
A report from the Institute for Fiscal Studies (IFS) as we speak raised contemporary questions in regards to the trade-offs concerned within the excessive curbs, that are supposed to cease a whole bunch of 1000’s being killed by the illness.
The IFS stated there may be debate over ‘whether or not the adversarial well being results of a recession could also be better than the elevated morbidity and mortality inside the pandemic itself’.
It pressured that the size of the financial hit from the lockdown is unclear, however is more likely to be ‘a lot bigger’ than the 2008 credit score crunch which meant 900,000 more individuals of working age developed critical well being points.
Another 500,000 are estimated to have suffered poor psychological well being on account of that disaster.
If the financial hit is twice as massive it will be anticipated to result in 1.8million individuals enduring power sickness, and 1,000,000 psychological well being points.

Ministers will commit the UK to weeks more coronavirus lockdown as Dominic Raab (pictured in Whitehall as we speak) chairs a Cobra disaster assembly for the primary time with Boris Johnson nonetheless in intensive care

Nicola Sturgeon pre-empted Dominic Raab’s coronavirus disaster assembly as we speak by declaring there may be ‘no risk’ of lockdown being lifted any time quickly

In an indication of the intensifying pressure on the nation’s funds, the Government stated it has expanded its overdraft with the Bank of England to make sure it has adequate money to deal with disruption.
It stated the central financial institution will instantly finance the additional spending the Government wants on a short lived foundation.
The Treasury and the Bank of England stated, in a joint assertion, that it will minimise the necessity to elevate extra funding from bond markets or forex markets.
The Government’s checking account on the central financial institution, traditionally often called the Ways & Means Facility, will rise to an undisclosed quantity.
Ministers will have the ability to spend more within the brief time period with out having to faucet into the bond markets, on account of the transfer.
Any cash drawn from the power, which often stands at round £400million, might be paid again as quickly as doable earlier than the tip of the 12 months, the Treasury stated.
The measure was final used through the 2008 monetary disaster, which noticed its worth enhance briefly to £19billion.
Meanwhile, police chiefs are calling for legal guidelines to ban Britons from driving lengthy distances and flouting the rule to train more than as soon as a day forward of a sizzling Easter weekend.
Officers in Windermere, Cumbria, are already sending individuals in camper vans house, whereas locals in St Ives, Cornwall, blocked some roads to guard susceptible residents.
Police have additionally created on-line types for individuals to report potential breaches of the lockdown which was imposed on March 23 to battle the coronavirus pandemic.
At least 5 chief constables are stated to be backing more stringent restrictions and clearer guidelines – together with laws to implement the order to restrict train to a one-hour interval outside after some individuals flouted it to sunbathe in parks or seashores.
Northamptonshire Police stated the ‘three-week grace interval is over’ and urged they might even begin looking out procuring trolleys, however how this might work is unclear.
Currently, police can fantastic individuals or just inform them to maneuver. The emergency Coronavirus Act provides ministers sweeping powers to impose restrictions on ‘occasions and gatherings’, which it seems might be deployed to cowl pointless journey.
According to the laws this may cowl ‘any car, prepare, vessel or plane’, in addition to ‘any tent or moveable construction’. The Health Secretary can concern a ‘route’ prohibiting occasions of a ‘specified description’ to cease the transmission of the virus.
However, the legislation doesn’t embrace any provision that might drive individuals to have prior permission, present paperwork, or have affordable trigger to go away the home.
The PM’s spokesman stated ‘the police have our full backing, and the general public’s as properly’. He added that police ought to ‘have interaction, encourage after which implement’.
The Government confirmed that anybody caught sunbathing could be requested to maneuver on by police, with a Downing Street spokesman saying: ‘People shouldn’t be going to parks or seashores to sunbathe. It goes towards our guidelines on important motion.’
Devon and Cornwall Police are threatening to fantastic holidaymakers and second house house owners who attempt to enter the world for the Easter weekend and refuse them entry.
Locals have already advised the council about 650 circumstances of vacation lets and second house house owners who’ve arrived in Cornwall within the 5 days earlier than the weekend.
At a press convention final evening, Chancellor Rishi Sunak stated a UK-wide determination wouldn’t be taken till subsequent week when the Scientific Advisory Group on Emergencies stories. He additionally admitted there could be financial ‘hardship forward’.
Professor Stephen Powis of NHS England stated the lockdown was working. But he added: ‘We need to proceed following directions, we’ve got to proceed following social distancing – if we do not, the virus will begin to unfold once more.’
Polling by King’s College London and Ipsos Mori confirmed 9 out of 10 individuals assist the lockdown.
Sung-Il Cho, professor of epidemiology at Seoul National University, advised The Daily Telegraph that circumstances must drop under 50 per fortnight earlier than strikes in direction of a ‘gradual restoration.’
Modelling by the newspaper discovered that for the UK that might imply ready till the center of subsequent month.
The South Koreans have been capable of deliver the virus to heel by a stringent testing regime, contact tracing and quarantines. They have recorded simply 200 deaths with out imposing a lockdown and document 53 new circumstances every day.
Professor Chis Whitty, the Chief Medical Officer, echoed Mr Sunak, saying that there could be no speak of an exit technique till ‘we’re assured we’re past the height.’
However, consultants have warned that returning to life after lockdown will not be a return to normality. Many anticipate that there might be a vicious resurgence of the illness within the autumn.
Prof David Alexander, of University College London’s institute for danger and catastrophe discount, advised The Telegraph: ‘Britain and different international locations ought to maintain themselves able to return to lockdown, probably with more stringent situations than earlier than. In the autumn, a second wave of Covid-19 may happen and might be devastating.’
Another choice is to permit the younger and wholesome to return to work, whereas others proceed with the strict ‘keep at house’ steerage.
But the vast majority of scientists consider the federal government will go for the technique of beating the numbers of circumstances all the way down to a tiny degree earlier than continuing with any liberation of the populace. 
And even when that have been achieved, life wouldn’t out of the blue resume because it was earlier than the draconian measures have been positioned upon us.
Dr Joe Grove, of UCL’s division of an infection and immunity, advised The Telegraph: ‘Once the present epidemic peak has handed, merely returning to life as regular would probably set off one other epidemic.
‘Ultimately, the one means we are able to shake off the shackles of Covid-19 is widespread immunity and the one protected method to obtain that’s by vaccination. In the meantime, testing provides us a path to some semblance of normality.’


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248268317615362048


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*1.6 million French may be infected with coronavirus: doctors' union*

France's coronavirus death toll stood at 10,869, with 7,148 people in intensive care

Published: April 09, 2020 20:33AFP







Military doctors talk by the military field hospital in Mulhouse, eastern France, Tuesday, March 24, 2020. The Grand Est region is now the epicenter of the outbreak in France, which has buried the third most virus victims in Europe, after Italy and Spain. For most people, the new coronavirus causes only mild or moderate symptoms. For some it can cause more severe illness.Image Credit: AP
PARIS - More than 1.6 million of France's 67 million people may have been infected with the new coronavirus to date, according to a projection by general practitioners' union MG France, based on doctors' reports.

The union said in a statement that 2,048 members from around the country who had participated in an online survey reported seeing 56,154 people with coronavirus symptoms between March 17 and April 3.

Extrapolating from these numbers, it estimated that 1.67 million people in France had been infected with the virus over this period.

This would represent nearly 2.5 percent of the population.


















"Obviously, this is an extrapolation," MG France president Jacques Battistoni said at a press conference, adding the projection was based solely on people with symptoms - not asymptomatic carriers of the virus.

"But it does give an idea of the order of magnitude," he said.

By Wednesday, France's coronavirus death toll stood at 10,869, with 7,148 people in intensive care and 82,048 confirmed cases.

The country's health authorities have not published any official infection numbers as only a small number of people are actually tested for the virus.

Jean-Francois Delfraissy, who leads the coronavirus science council advising the government, told France Info Wednesday that a campaign of testing among the general population in eastern France suggested the infected population was smaller than expected, "possibly in the order of 10 to 15 percent."

The World Health Organization says the transmission rate of COVID-19 - the number of people an infected individual infects in turn - is thought to be between 2.0 and 2.5 if social distancing measures are not applied.



Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248268317615362048


@Vergennes @Constantin84


----------



## UKBengali

@Syed Hammad Ahmed 

Yes UK has stabilised on the number of new infections over the last 10 days but the death rate is sadly going higher.

The peak may not be reached for another 7-10 days.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> @Syed Hammad Ahmed
> 
> Yes UK has stabilised on the number of new infections over the last 10 days but the death rate is sadly going higher.
> 
> The peak may not be reached for another 7-10 days.


Does Peak depends on Number of Critical Patients?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Does Peak depends on Number of Critical Patients?




New infections(stabilised) > critical patients(looks stabilised) > will lead to stabilised number of deaths or maybe lower as the medical staff gain more experience in how best to treat the patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Germany records Just 82 Deaths and 1,808 new cases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Germany records Just 82 Deaths and 1,808 new cases




Yep now it looks likely that the German death toll will be far lower than Spain, Italy, France and UK.

There are a few factors I think behind this:

1. Germany acted quicker in recognising the threat.

2. They had an established diagnostic industry to allow them to mass test people quicker and thereby allowing them to quickly find out who had the virus and the spread through the population. This has allowed then to ask key workers like in the health service to self-isolate and not spread it around.

3. By far the highest ICU capacity in Europe. There is anecdotal evidence that some people have died needlessly in the UK as they were only admitted into hospital when it was too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*CORONAVIRUS: THE SITUATION IN FRANCE, 12,210 DEAD IN FRANCE*






Share



Tweeter



Pin



Share
By My B., Caroline J. · Photos by My B. · Posted on April 8, 2020 at 7:50 pm · Updated on April 9, 2020 at 7:57 pm
France, confined for a few days, continues its measures to stop the epidemic. A confinement certainly led to continue for several weeks, a point is expected this Monday, April 13 by Emmanuel Macron. This Thursday, April 9, the number of cases in intensive care is falling for the first time. There were 412 deaths in 24 hours in hospitals and 929 deaths in social and medico-social centers in 48 hours.

This Thursday , April 9 , the Covid-19 virus affects 1,506,936 confirmed cases and killed a total of 90,057 people worldwide .

In France , according to the latest toll released by the health authorities regarding the pandemic Covid-19 , there have been 12,210 deaths in total ( 8,044 deaths in hospital and 4,166 in social centers and community health including nursing home ). This Thursday, April 9, there were 412 deaths in hospitals in 24 hours and 929 deaths in social and social centers in 48 hours .

There are 7,066 people in intensive care in intensive care . The number of serious cases spent in intensive care this day is 369 people or -82 in 24 hours , taking account of departures, an encouraging figure which may position us on a plateau but a high plateau, underlines Jérôme Salomon. There are currently 30,767 people hospitalized.

This is currently the Ile-de-France , which lists the most hospitalized ( 12479 ) and the most deaths ( 3.077 ) and 2667 people in intensive care, followed by the Great East with 4708 hospital patients and 1781 deaths . Among the regions of France most affected by the pandemic Covid-19 , include the Auvergne Rhône-Alpes with 2,908 hospitalized and 654 deaths, the es Hauts de France with 2,366 hospitalized and 679 deaths , the Provence-Alpes Cote French Riviera with 1,796 people hospitalized and 269 deaths, the Bourgogne-Franche-Comté with 1227 people hospitalized and 412 deaths , and finally Occitanie with 1000 hospitalizations and 195 deaths .

Emmanuel Macron went this Thursday, April 9 in the morning to the Kremlin-Bicêtre hospital in Val-de-Marne to take stock with scientists on the search for treatments against the coronavirus. He meets Professor Raoult in Marseille this afternoon.


Christophe Castaner requests the withdrawal of municipal decrees on the obligation to wear masks in certain municipalities, deeming them incoherent with regard to the requirement implied by confinement because this may suggest that one can go out if one has a mask .

Many French people wonder if they are infected with covid-19 or not. To help them better diagnose symptoms and get medical advice , the government launched an online test , presented in the form of a questionnaire.

The Head of State, Emmanuel Macron, will take the floor again face the French, this Monday, April 13, 2020 at 20h . It will be the fourth speech by the President of the Republic on television since the start of this health crisis in France. He should rule on the extension of the containment and the decisions of the government.

This Wednesday, April 8, 2020, the Minister of Agriculture Didier Guillaume and the Minister of Economy Bruno Le Maire reassured the French on the risks of food shortages .

At Amazon , the CFDT calls employees to strike as of this Wednesday, April 8, 2020. For its part, SUD / Solidaire requests the closure of the six logistics sites of the American giant.

After Paris , Seine-et-Marne, Yvelines, Hauts-de-Seine, Val-de-Marne and Val-d'Oise in turn prohibit the practice of sports activities from 10h to 19h, in this containment period.

Several cities in France have decided to make the wearing of a mask compulsory for any exceptional departure. This is the case of Nice , Cannes , again Sceaux . In Paris, Anne Hidalgo declares that 2 million masks in washable and reusable fabric " will be offered to Parisians ." They will be made by local companies and will be available within a few days. For Bordeaux , the mayor, Nicolas Florian and the president of Bordeaux Métropole Patrick Bobet, have decided to provide masks for the inhabitants of the city and the agglomeration with 800,000 cloth masks.

The Paris City Hall and the Prefecture prohibit sports from 10 a.m. to 7 p.m. in the capital from Wednesday April 8.

Olivier Véran specifies this morning on RMC: "_ We are not at the peak of the epidemic, we are still in the aggravation phase_ " "_ The efforts we are making are paying off_ ". Regarding containment, he said "_ containment will last as long as it needs to last_ ". There may be an intervention by the President during the week concerning the extension of the confinement.

Interior Minister Christophe Castaner asked the prefects to examine, in close collaboration with the municipalities and on a case-by-case basis, the need to tighten the containment measures in the territories where signs of slack are emerging and where these rules would be bypassed.

During the epidemic point of this Monday evening, Olivier Véran specifies that " _we are not at the end of the epidemic ascent_ " and that the French must absolutely continue to consult for their chronic diseases and their medical follow-ups like vaccines for children and pregnancies .

Carrefour, Intermarché and Leclerc announced the freezing of prices for many everyday products, throughout the confinement period.

After about twenty days of confinement in France, even if we are not there yet, the different deconfinement scenarios are being studied. Among the hypotheses is that of a deconfinement by age group : the youngest, less vulnerable would be the first to be able to go out again. 

More than ever, we must be vigilant about domestic violence . A new number is set up (08 019 019 11) and many solutions exist .


Since the introduction of containment in France, many brands have closed their doors. Today, several of them have decided to resume their activities in different forms, such as Drive and contactless delivery. Interflora, Nicolas or Pizza Hut, Leroy Merlin and KFC… we take stock of these reopening brands .

In a context of unprecedented health crisis, France is seeking by all means to increase its frequency of tests. A biotechnology company markets from Monday April 6, 2020 a new Covid-19 screening test , approved by the Institut Pasteur.

The exemption certificate via smartphone is now valid for all compulsory travel.

In order to fight against the spread of the coronavirus, the race for treatments continues in France. On April 7, 2020, the country will start a clinical trial of transfusing blood plasma from recovered Covid-19 patients to patients suffering from coronavirus.

Authorities are now recommending the wearing of masks for everyone , preferably homemade, to leave FFP2 and surgical masks for healthcare personnel. Discover  tutorials to make them .

Jean-Michel Blanquer answered live this Saturday to a certain number of questions that parents and teachers are asking. Find the answers given by the Minister of Education .

Olivier Véran , Minister of Health, spoke this Saturday with Sophie Cluzel , Secretary of State, on the situation of the disabled . Care, measures, adaptation of care and support for relatives of disabled people were the subjects raised during this speech.

This Friday, April 3, the prefect of Police Didier Lallement publicly apologized after his polemical comments on people in intensive care, guilty according to him of not having " _respected confinement_ ". The official said he " _regretted_ " his words, while adding that he "would continue his mission". This Friday, 426,430 checks were carried out.

The Minister of National Education, Jean-Michel Blanquer , spoke on Friday April 3, 2020 on television during a digital press conference. A speech which provides details on the course of the baccalaureate and the college certificate which both pass in continuous control. Find out how .

Please note, we are not going on vacation  , warned the Minister of the Interior. Nearly 60,000 gendarmes are mobilized to prevent departures on vacation. In Ile-de-France, 7 squadrons of a hundred men from the mobile gendarmerie and 3 helicopters are mobilized as reinforcements.

The new MobilizationEmploi platform has just been launched to support French employment. Job seekers and partially active employees can, via this platform, volunteer in several sectors essential to economic activity.

A new smartphone certificate is available.

Emmanuel Macron broadcast this Thursday, April 2, 2020 a video addressed to the autistic in which he announces a development of the confinement as well as a new certificate of displacement for these people who need landmarks.

When and how will deconfinement take place in France ? This is the question that everyone is asking while confinement must extend, at least, until April 15, 2020. Hearing during a fact-finding mission to the National Assembly, Prime Minister Edouard Philippe said confided that the end of confinement will probably not be "all at once, everywhere and for everyone".

The Prime Minister, Edouard Philippe, and the Minister of Health, Olivier Véran, answered questions from around forty deputies around the management of the health crisis which has affected France for several weeks.

Olivier Véran also announced that the rapid tests , which provide results in a few minutes, will be added to the PCR tests in the coming weeks.

Gerald Darmanin announced a postponement of the tax return s , which will be from April 20, with suspension of tax audits in the sectors most affected by the crisis coronavirus.

Jean-Michel Blanquer , Minister of Education, announced the continuation of the spring and summer school holidays without additional work during the holidays but support for volunteers. On the bac side, this indicates on Europe 1 that a "continuous monitoring dose" would be introduced and that it did not exclude the idea of a 100% continuous monitoring tank . The Minister estimates that with confinement, teachers have lost 5 to 8% of their students due to lack of access to a computer or the Internet. The Minister announces an agreement with La Poste to keep the link between teachers and students.


----------



## Vergennes

The UK has recorded 953 more deaths within 24 hours,the highest daily toll so far. 

@UKBengali


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> The UK has recorded 953 more deaths within 24 hours,the highest daily toll so far.
> 
> @UKBengali



It has already becoming seriously worrying at the number of deaths as they have now approached Italy, that got overwhelmed and the UK has had 2/3 weeks extra time to prepare.

While I want to support the government and the whole country is relieved that the Prime Minister Boris Johnson is out of intensive care, the question is now being asked would everyone get this level of treatment? If not, is not the NHS overwhelmed already?

There was a story of a NHS worker of 20 years who rang the emergency helpline(111) multiple times but was told to keep self-isolating despite the fact he could hardly breathe at one point. He died in his bathroom in the end with Covid-19. Many other stories like this are starting to come out.

The UK's Chief Scientific Adviser says that the number of deaths will not peak for another 2 weeks but the UK is already at nearly 1000 deaths a day, almost the same per capita as Italy at it's peak.

While everyone hopes that the deaths do not rise any further, if the Chief Scientific Adviser is right, this will be an absolute tragedy for the country and the government will have to face serious scrutiny not only over it's handling of the crisis, but also the 10 years of "austerity" that gave the UK the lowest ICU beds per capita of the major W European countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> It has already becoming seriously worrying at the number of deaths as they have now approached Italy, that got overwhelmed and the UK has had 2/3 weeks extra time to prepare.
> 
> While I want to support the government and the whole country is relieved that the Prime Minister Boris Johnson is out of intensive care, the question is now being asked would everyone get this level of treatment? If not, is not the NHS overwhelmed already?
> 
> There was a story of a NHS worker of 20 years who rang the emergency helpline(111) multiple times but was told to keep self-isolating despite the fact he could hardly breathe at one point. He died in his bathroom in the end with Covid-19. Many other stories like this are starting to come out.
> 
> The UK's Chief Scientific Adviser says that the number of deaths will not peak for another 2 weeks but the UK is already at nearly 1000 deaths a day, almost the same per capita as Italy at it's peak.
> 
> While everyone hopes that the deaths do not rise any further, if the Chief Scientific Adviser is right, this will be an absolute tragedy for the country and the government will have to face serious scrutiny not only over it's handling of the crisis, but also the 10 years of "austerity" that gave the UK the lowest ICU beds per capita of the major W European countries.


*Coronavirus: 980 dead in UK hospitals in deadliest day of pandemic yet*


Figure is exceeded in Europe only by France’s 1,417, taking total number of UK dead to almost 9,000


Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Matthew Weaver

Fri 10 Apr 2020 18.10 BSTFirst published on Fri 10 Apr 2020 15.44 BST

Shares
565




Ambulances outside the NHS Nightingale hospital at the ExCeL centre in London. Photograph: Tolga Akmen/AFP via Getty Images
The UK has recorded its worst daily fatality rate yet during the coronavirus crisis, a higher number in a single day than any experienced by Italy or Spain.

A record 980 people were announced to have died in UK hospitals in the preceding 24 hours, taking the total to 8,958.

That number is exceeded in Europe only by France, where 1,417 died in a single day – a figure that unlike the UK included deaths in care homes. Italy announced its record daily death toll of 971 almost two weeks ago, against Spain’s worst day of 950 coronavirus deaths.

While Europe’s worst-hit countries are now past the peak of the outbreak, the UK’s figures are expected to continue to rise for at least two more weeks.

Announcing the fatalities, the health secretary, Matt Hancock, said: “We never forget that behind this number, behind each one is a name, a loss, and a family that will never be the same again.”

Advertisement
He added: “This Easter will be another test of the nation’s resolve. It’s a time of year when people normally come together. But however warm the weather, however tempting your local beach or park, we need everyone to stay at home.”

The figures come on the day the global death toll from coronavirus approached 100,000.

The UK’s official daily death toll, which is calculated on a different timescale from separate figures announced in all four countries, exceeds Thursday’s daily total of 881 and the previous record tally of 938 announced on Wednesday.

Earlier on Friday, NHS England confirmed a further 866 hospital deaths, taking England’s total to 8,114. In Scotland, which also counts deaths outside hospitals, there were 48 more deaths making a total of 495. Wales recorded 29 more hospital deaths, taking its total to 315, and there were 10 more deaths in Northern Ireland, bringing its total to 92.

The figures in England showed a particularly sharp rise in fatalities in the Midlands, where the number of victims rose by more than 84% from 124 to 229 in 24 hours. London remains the worst-hit region with 249 deaths.

The patients who died in England were aged between 27 and 100. All but 56 of them had underlying health conditions.

The latest data came after it was confirmed that coronavirus had claimed the life of a 10th NHS doctor. Dr Fayez Ayache had retired as a Suffolk GP but had been working part-time in North Clacton, Essex, until three weeks ago. He had also volunteered to help refugees from his native Syria. He died on Wednesday after being diagnosed with pneumonia and Covid-19.

Italy and Spain are showing decrease
*Italy’s coronavirus death toll rises by 570 as new cases decline slightly*
Issued on: 10/04/2020 - 19:25Modified: 10/04/2020 - 19:25





Italy currently has the highest coronavirus death toll in the world. © Piero Cruciatti, AFP
Text by:NEWS WIRES
Deaths from the COVID-19 epidemic in Italy rose by 570 on Friday, down from 610 the day before, and the number of new cases also slowed modestly to 3,951 from a previous 4,204.

ADVERTISING
The latest tallies broadly confirm what experts describe as a plateau of new cases and deaths, which are no longer accelerating but are still not falling steeply.

The total death toll since the outbreak came to light on Feb. 21 rose to 18,849, the Civil Protection Agency said, the highest in the world.

The number of officially confirmed cases climbed to 147,577, the third highest global tally behind those of the United States and Spain.

There were 3,497 people in intensive care on Friday against 3,605 on Thursday—a seventh consecutive daily decline.


Of those originally infected, 30,455 were declared recovered against 28,470 a day earlier.

_(REUTERS)


*Daily coronavirus deaths in Spain fall to 605, the lowest figure since March 24*
*The Spanish government has changed its position on the use of masks, and is now recommending their use in some workplaces and on public transport from Monday, when many will return to work*




Health staff at work in Madrid’s Puerta de Hierro hospital.JUANJO MARTIN / EFE

EL PAÍS
|PABLO LINDE
Madrid - 10 ABR 2020 - 16:15 CEST


Spain saw 605 coronavirus deaths in the last 24 hours, according to official figures from the Health Ministry. The figure marks the lowest daily number of fatalities since March 24.

The total of coronavirus-related deaths came in at 683 on Thursday, 757 on Wednesday and 743 on Tuesday. April 2 saw the peak of fatalities in Spain, with 950 reported by the Spanish health authorities.

According to Friday’s figures, Spain has now registered a total of 15,843 Covid-19 deaths since the outbreak began in the country.

These latest figures should be taken with caution, given that data has been underreported at weekends and on public holidays
Total confirmed infections now stand at 157,022, with an extra 4,576 in the last 24 hours. This puts the growth rate in Spain compared to the total as 3% for the last day, which is the lowest rise since the official data started to be collected by the Health Ministry nearly a month ago.

The number of patients who have recovered from the coronavirus and have been discharged from hospital now stands at 55,668, which is 35% of total registered cases.

Speaking at the daily press briefing on the coronavirus crisis, Dr María José Sierra from the Health Ministry’s Coordination Center for Health Alerts said that “the descending trend is continuing.”

However, these latest figures should be taken with caution, given that since the start of the crisis, data has been underreported at weekends and on public holidays. Today is a national holiday across Spain for Easter Friday, and Thursday was also a holiday in many parts of the country.

_

@Vergennes bad day for France. COVID 19 has reached France's Air Craft Carrier
*France reports 987 coronavirus deaths in 24 hours, total toll tops 13,000*
Issued on: 10/04/2020 - 19:52Modified: 10/04/2020 - 19:52





French Director General of Health Jérôme Salomon gives a daily update about France's coronavirus situation. © Geoffroy Van Der Hasselt/Pool via Reuters
Text by:NEWS WIRES
France on Friday reported 987 more COVID-19 deaths registered in hospitals and nursing homes over the last 24 hours, although the number of patients in intensive care fell for the second day in a row.

ADVERTISING
The new deaths – including 554 in hospitals and 433 in nursing homes – brought the total toll in France to 13,197 since the epidemic began, top health official Jerome Salomon told reporters.

A child aged under 10 infected with COVID-19 died, but Salomon said that the causes of the death were “multiple”. In better news, Salomon said there were now 62 fewer people in intensive care, continuing a trend first seen on Thursday.

_(AFP)_

*France says 50 coronavirus cases aboard its aircraft carrier*


Listen






AFP/Files
PARIS: The French aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle has registered 50 cases of novel coronavirus among the crew, the armed forces ministry said Friday.

Three sailors had been evacuated from the vessel to hospital in the Mediterranean port of Toulon as a "precaution".

However, none of the crew who tested positive for COVID-19 and remained on board have suffered "worsening health" so far, the ministry added in a statement.

The origin of the virus was not yet known but all crew were now wearing face masks.

The defence ministry announced Wednesday that France´s aircraft carrier would be brought home early from a deployment in the Atlantic after some crew members showed virus symptoms.

Those with symptoms had been placed in isolation, but none had signs of serious illness, it said.

The ship, which can transport about 2,000 sailors, had been preparing to return to the Mediterranean.

"It was decided to bring forward its return to Toulon, initially scheduled for April 23," the statement said.

In the United States, Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly resigned last week after mishandling a coronavirus outbreak on the USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier.

Modly had removed the ship´s captain, Brett Crozier, for writing a letter — leaked to the media — complaining of an uncontrolled virus outbreak among the Roosevelt´s 4,800 crew and alleging the Pentagon was not paying adequate attention to it.

The Roosevelt has been docked for 11 days in Guam so the crew, with well over 100 confirmed coronavirus cases, can be tested and the vessel cleaned.


----------



## Constantin84

https://www.politico.eu/article/romania-bans-exports-of-cereals-amid-virus-crisis-coronavirus/

EU countries who are in need of such products will be exempted from the ban.....but only EU countries.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Constantin84 said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/romania-bans-exports-of-cereals-amid-virus-crisis-coronavirus/
> 
> EU countries who are in need of such products will be exempted from the ban.....but only EU countries.


Why cereals?


----------



## Constantin84

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why cereals?


 Because we're one of the biggest exporters in the EU and they're a lifeline if you want to sustain yourself as a country.


----------



## Constantin84

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why cereals?


If it continues, many countries would be seriously affected

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...HK1ekcoS1UWmCRZXOgrn9Lz1kcpFwtn_a58lM9npP1eNc


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248456343050059784
Chinese medical consumables companies continue to ruin China's reputation.
@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@dBSPL 


From what i've read on French newspapers these medical clothing were actually part of a stock bought before the epidemic started. They were produced by a French group called "Frantex". 

They were part of a 20,000 batch of medical clothing. 300 of them were deemed defective,an investigation is still ongoing but the cause might be the site in which they were stored,humidity is blamed. 

Doesn't change the fact that China is making billions of € by selling medical equipments all over the world and among them large quantities of defective or bad quality equipments. Don't be fooled by all the CCP trolls and spammers on this forum who present China as a savior,to the great pleasure of all China's fans here and elsewhere. @Constantin84 @UKBengali @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> @dBSPL
> 
> 
> From what i've read on French newspapers these medical clothing were actually part of a stock bought before the epidemic started. They were produced by a French group called "Frantex".
> 
> They were part of a 20,000 batch of medical clothing. 300 of them were deemed defective,an investigation is still ongoing but the cause might be the site in which they were stored,humidity is blamed.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that China is making billions of € by selling medical equipments all over the world and among them large quantities of defective or bad quality equipments. Don't be fooled by all the CCP trolls and spammers on this forum who present China as a savior,to the great pleasure of all China's fans here and elsewhere. @Constantin84 @UKBengali @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor




Like I say China needs to sell everything at "cost-price' and there will need to be full transparency from the Chinese after the pandemic is over to allow the UN/WHO to fully investigate the cause of the virus outbreak.

If the UN/WHO find the Chinese were responsible then they will need to open their large wallets to at least financially compensate the countries that have suffered the most human/economic damage.

If the Chinese think they can bribe some individual nations to forget about this after this is all over, they will be in for a rude awakening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> @dBSPL
> 
> 
> From what i've read on French newspapers these medical clothing were actually part of a stock bought before the epidemic started. They were produced by a French group called "Frantex".
> 
> They were part of a 20,000 batch of medical clothing. 300 of them were deemed defective,an investigation is still ongoing but the cause might be the site in which they were stored,humidity is blamed.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that China is making billions of € by selling medical equipments all over the world and among them large quantities of defective or bad quality equipments. Don't be fooled by all the CCP trolls and spammers on this forum who present China as a savior,to the great pleasure of all China's fans here and elsewhere. @Constantin84 @UKBengali @Hamartia Antidote @F-22Raptor



Ever wonder what is probably in all the "free" medical supplies being sent to third world countries by China. Probably the useless junk first world countries are rejecting.

Even the Chinese Government doesn't trust their own domestic companies' masks.













3M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Good news coming from Spain and Italy
*Spain registers fall in daily coronavirus death toll as more 510 people die*







Reuters
Spain registered a fall in its daily death toll from the new coronavirus for a third consecutive day on Saturday with 510 people dying, the government said.

It was the smallest daily increase since March 23 in Spain, which is suffering one of the worst COVID-19 outbreaks in the world.

The update for the last 24 hours raised the country's overall number of fatalities to 16,353 and the number of confirmed cases another 4,800 to 161,852.

Masks will be handed out at metro and train stations from Monday as some companies re-open after a two-week "hibernation" period, the health minister said Friday.

Although health chiefs say the pandemic has peaked, they have urged the population to strictly follow the national lockdown which was put in place on March 14 in order to slow the spread of the virus.

The restrictions will remain in place until April 25 although the government has made clear it expects to announce another two-week extension.

Spain toughened its nationwide lockdown on March 30, halting all non-essential activities until after Easter as it sought to further curb the spread of the virus.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Daily coronavirus cases, deaths rise in Italy*
*BY REUTERS*
ROME EUROPE 
APR 11, 2020 7:13 PM GMT+3



People walk on the sidewalk in Rome, April 11, 2020, amid nationwide lockdown over coronavirus pandemic. (EPA Photo)


Deaths from the COVID-19 epidemic in Italy rose by 619 on Saturday, up from 570 the day before, and the number of new cases climbed to 4,694 from 3,951 in the previous day.

The daily death toll was the highest since April 6 and the rise in infections was the biggest since April 4.

After easing from peaks around the end of March, Italy's daily death and infection tallies have declined but are not falling steeply, as was hoped by Italians who have been in lockdown for a month.

The total death toll since the outbreak came to light on Feb. 21 rose to 19,468, the Civil Protection Agency said, broadly level with that of the United States, the other country worst hit in terms of absolute numbers.

The number of officially confirmed cases climbed to 152,271, the third-highest global tally behind those of the United States and Spain.





There were 3,381 people in intensive care Saturday against 3,497 on Friday – an eighth consecutive daily decline.

Of those originally infected, 32,534 were declared recovered against 30,455 a day earlier.

@UKBengali 
*Coronavirus outbreak: 917 new deaths due to COVID-19 in UK*
The United Kingdom’s interior minister Priti Patel said during Saturday’s coronavirus briefing that the number of deaths due to COVID-19 in the UK rose to 9,875 as of Saturday morning, an increase of 917.
She said that the National Health Service (NHS) has carried out over 334,000 COVID-19 tests throughout the UK, excluding Northern Ireland. 78,991 people have tested positive, with 20,101 hospitalizations.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Vergennes @UKBengali lesser deaths today
*France's coronavirus death toll rises by 635 to 13,832*
by Reuters
Saturday, 11 April 2020 17:40 GMT
*Share:*

*Newsletter sign up:
Trending*

Calls build to lift trans ban in U.S. military with coronavirus crisis
Coronavirus lockdowns tee off debate on opening up golf courses
From chatbots to online markets, Africans craft weapons against coronavirus
UK under fire for suggesting coronavirus ‘great leveller’
'Please, we are not animals': virus fears weigh on Cambodia's garment workers
PARIS, April 11 (Reuters) - The number of people who have died from the new coronavirus infection in France rose on Saturday to 13,832 from 13,197 the day before, the health ministry said on Saturday.

The number of people in intensive care units rose by 255 to 6,883. (Reporting by Jean-Philippe Lefief and Maya Nikolaeva; Editing by Hugh Lawson)

Our Standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.


----------



## Vergennes

Some "positive news" coming from France. @UKBengali

Cases : 93.790 (+3.114)
Deaths : 8.943 (+353)
Hospitalized : 31.320 (+53)
Persons in ICU : 6.883 (-121)
Recovered in hospitals : 26.391 (+1.459)

These are statistics for hospitals only,doesn't count deaths and cases in nursing homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249067858488950785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248807911851081729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

dbc said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248807911851081729







Sorry, but any event to be held in the last supper room has been canceled until a second order. Everyone eats their dinner at their home... Drinking wine from the holy grail is no longer suitable for public health. Also, Jesus has probably been using facetime for some time.

Anyway, let the god help anyone with chronic disease and no good health insurance. Because I'm sure among the people who died, most of them far more sinless people than the apostles depicted in this painting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248545729599193088Before the Cov19 outbreak began, Marco was one of the leading anti-TR writers on Twitter. Recently, he started to defend a very opposite view.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 95.403 (+1.613)
Deaths : 9.253 (+315)
Hospitalized : 31.826 (+506)
Persons in ICU : 6.845 (-38)
Recovered in hospitals : 27.186 (+795)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 95.403 (+1.613)
> Deaths : 9.253 (+315)
> Hospitalized : 31.826 (+506)
> Persons in ICU : 6.845 (-38)
> Recovered in hospitals : 27.186 (+795)


*French coronavirus death toll rises by 561 to 14,393*
by Reuters
Sunday, 12 April 2020 17:13 GMT
*Share:*

*Newsletter sign up:
Trending*

Calls build to lift trans ban in U.S. military with coronavirus crisis
Coronavirus lockdowns tee off debate on opening up golf courses
From chatbots to online markets, Africans craft weapons against coronavirus
UK under fire for suggesting coronavirus ‘great leveller’
'Please, we are not animals': virus fears weigh on Cambodia's garment workers
PARIS, April 12 (Reuters) - The death toll in France from the coronavirus outbreak has risen to 14,393 from 13,832 a day earlier, the French public health authority said on Sunday.

(Reporting by Maya Nikolaeva and Marine Pennetier; Editing by Alison Williams)


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 95.403 (+1.613)
> Deaths : 9.253 (+315)
> Hospitalized : 31.826 (+506)
> Persons in ICU : 6.845 (-38)
> Recovered in hospitals : 27.186 (+795)




It is looking like France has hit the peak of the pandemic.

What is the talk in France about when the restrictions may start to be lifted?


----------



## W.11

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248456343050059784
> Chinese medical consumables companies continue to ruin China's reputation.
> @Vergennes



cannot really sympathise with frenchies tbh after their evils in africa and rest of the colonies.

regards


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> It is looking like France has hit the peak of the pandemic.
> 
> What is the talk in France about when the restrictions may start to be lifted?



I and you will know tomorrow since the President is going to give a live TV statement at 8pm. (French hour)

But rumours actually say the lockdown will be extended (til half or end of may) and there will be even more restrictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> I and you will know tomorrow since the President is going to give a live TV statement at 8pm. (French hour)
> 
> But rumours actually say the lockdown will be extended (til half or end of may) and there will be even more restrictions.




Rumours in UK papers say there is a split in the cabinet with some wanting to start lifting the restrictions in 3 weeks while others want to wait another 6 weeks.

On a hopefully good note, UK scientists in Oxford think they have a 80% chance of having an effective vaccine ready by September this year. Then it will be made available for the whole world.I so hope this comes true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Spain’s Daily Coronavirus Death Toll Goes Up Again after Declining for 3 Days*
The Spanish government says it is expecting to see a decline in the country’s coronavirus epidemic.

*Share this:*

Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Facebook (Opens in new window)
The daily death toll of COVID-19 in Spain began growing once again on Sunday, after it had been going down for the preceding three days.

Spain, which together with Italy has been the worst-hit country in Europe by the coronavirus pandemic, saw a total of 619 new coronavirus fatalities in the past 24-hour period, up from 510 the previous day.

A total of 16,972 coronavirus deaths have been registered in Spain so far. The number of confirmed case grew by more than 4,000 reaching 166,000, which is a smaller increase than the one on Saturday, according to the Spanish health ministry, as cited by Reuters.

In comparison, Italy has about 10,000 fewer COVID-19 cases but its overall death toll is nearing 20,000.

Although the Spanish health authorities have stated that the epidemic in the country has peaked, they have still insisted that the population continues to adhere strictly to the measures of the national lockdown imposed on March 14.

So far the lockdown is set to last until April 25. However, Spain’s government has made it clear that it is going to extend it by another two weeks.

Under the restrictions in question, people are not allowed to go outside except to go work, buy food or medicine, or briefly walk their dog.

Speaking at parliament last week, Spanish Prime Minister Pedro Sanchez urged all sides in the country to join an economic revival fact, similar to the national unity the country saw after the death of dictator Francisco Franco back in the 1970s.

Sanchez cited latest data showing Spain was close to the start of a decline in its coronavirus epidemic.

“This war against the virus will be a total victory … the fire starts to come under control,” he said, as cited by Reuters and France24.

The prime minister said measures to curb the COVID-19 disease — some of the toughest in Europe — have helped save many lives and slashed the proportional daily increase in new infections to 4% from 22%.

“All Europe arrived late but Spain acted earlier,” he said, referring to the restrictions imposed in mid-March.

“We are starting to see the end of this long road to the new normal,” he said, while warning that normality could not be complete until a vaccine was found against the coronavirus.

The government’s proposed new economic deal is inspired by the 1977 “Pacts of Moncloa” — named for the presidential palace in Madrid, which set out to transform the then state-run economy along market lines for the post-Franco democratic era.

It seeks to unite political parties, unions, companies and regions behind a common economic reconstruction policy and state welfare funding as Spain, like other western nations, piles billions of euros into aid and stimulus.

“I propose a great pact for the economic and social reconstruction of Spain, for all the political forces who want to lend their shoulder to take part,” said Sanchez, a Socialist who leads a leftist coalition government after a series of inconclusive elections.

The leader of the main opposition People’s Party, Pablo Casado, said Sanchez did not have sufficient moral authority.

“The appeal for a pact doesn’t seem sincere,” he told parliament.

_(Banner image: Pedro Sanchez on Twitter)_

*Coronavirus: Belgium reaches 30,589 confirmed cases*
Monday, 13 April 2020







© PxHere

In the last 24 hours, 942 new cases of infection by the coronavirus (Covid-19) have been confirmed in Belgium, according to the government crisis centre’s daily report.

The new cases bring to 30,589 the total of confirmed cases in Belgium. The latest increase is smaller than previous days, most likely as a result of reporting during the Easter weekend. However it brings the total over the psychological boundary of 30,000 cases.

The new numbers were divided among the three regions: 591 in Flanders, 235 in Wallonia and 113 in Brussels. No information was available as to the origin of three of the new cases.

Of the newly confirmed cases, 310 were hospitalised, bringing the total to 5,353, of whom 1,234 are in intensive care, an increase of two in the last 24 hours. At the same time, 239 patients were discharged from hospital, bringing the total to 6,707.

The last 24 hours saw *303 new fatalities*, bringing the total to 3,903 since the outbreak began. Of the total number of fatalities, 53% (105) died in hospital, 43% (195) in a care home, none at home and 3% in another location.

The deaths in hospital are all confirmed cases, while the deaths in care homes include confirmed cases of coronavirus and presumed cases together.

The fatalities numbered 141 in Flanders, 133 in Wallonia and 29 in Brussels.

“There can be a delay of a few days between the death [of a patient] and the point where the doctor informs the regional authorities,” the spokesperson explained.

Virologist Steven Van Gucht stressed the need to continue to observe the rules of confinement.

“Since the beginning of April, we have seen a slow and progressive reduction in the number of admissions to hospital,” he said.

“That is encouragiing, but the road will still be long. The number of deaths is still very high, and is expected to rise in the days to come. There is still a heavy burden on our hospitals. We absolutely have to stay on track. What we are doing now does not show in the figures for ten or 14 days. We will have to live with this virus for months to come. It is vital that we maintain the virus as small as possible, so that in the future we can change tack and relax the measures, to allow us to live with the virus in a controlled manner.”

_Alan Hope
The Brussels Times_

@WebMaster @Slav Defence plz make this thread sticky


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Getting better @UKBengali 
*nother 717 coronavirus patients die in UK hospitals*



41 mins ago



'Please don't come': holidaymakers told to stay at home to slow the spread



Comment: Has Australia stopped Covid-19 in its tracks?



© Getty More than 10,000 coronavirus patients have died in UK hospitalsAnother 717 coronavirus patients have died in UK hospitals, taking the nationwide total to 11,329.

It is the lowest increase recorded over the Bank Holiday weekend, after 980 on Friday, which surpassed the worst confirmed daily totals in Italy and Spain, 917 on Saturday and 737 on Sunday.

The number of people who have been tested for COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, rose to 290,720 following another 15,506 tests on Monday - with 88,821 having now tested positive in the UK.

The figures were announced by the Department of Health.

Updates were provided earlier by authorities in each home nation.

NHS England announced another 667 coronavirus patients had died in hospitals in England, taking the total in the country to 10,261.

Of those latest deaths, 118 occurred on 12 April while 537 took place between 1 April and 11 April.

The remaining 12 deaths happened last month, going back as far as 26 March.

*Italy's Covid-19 death toll tops 20,000*
Issued on: 13/04/2020 - 18:53Modified: 13/04/2020 - 18:53





A medical staff member looks out over the intensive care unit, where patients suffering from the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) are treated, at the Circolo hospital in Varese, Italy, on April 9, 2020. REUTERS - FLAVIO LO SCALZO
Text by:NEWS WIRES
Italy’s death toll from the novel coronavirus topped 20,000 on Monday but its number of critically ill patients dropped for the tenth successive day.

ADVERTISING
The 566 new deaths reported by the civil protection service take Italy’s fatalities total to 20,465 -- officially second in the world behind the United States.

The drop in patients receiving intensive care from a peak of 4,068 on April 3 to 3,260 on Monday confirmed a general improvement in Italy’s COVID-19 trends.

The rise in new infections dropped to a new low of just two percent.

The Mediterranean country last week extended its national lockdown until May 3.


The decision has been backed by doctors but opposed by businesses that doubt their ability to survive three more weeks of inactivity.

Italy will reopen some book shops and laundries on a trial basis on Tuesday to see how social distancing measures can be safely enforced down the line.

_(AFP)_


----------



## dBSPL

Berlin, April 13









There is no doubt that Germany has a strong healthcare system and a domestic manufacturing pharmaceutical and medical industry to support it. However, despite all the efforts of the state, people have problems in gaining the habit of social distance with the warming of the weather.


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Getting better @UKBengali
> *nother 717 coronavirus patients die in UK hospitals*
> 
> 
> 
> 41 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 'Please don't come': holidaymakers told to stay at home to slow the spread
> 
> 
> 
> Comment: Has Australia stopped Covid-19 in its tracks?
> 
> 
> 
> © Getty More than 10,000 coronavirus patients have died in UK hospitalsAnother 717 coronavirus patients have died in UK hospitals, taking the nationwide total to 11,329.
> 
> It is the lowest increase recorded over the Bank Holiday weekend, after 980 on Friday, which surpassed the worst confirmed daily totals in Italy and Spain, 917 on Saturday and 737 on Sunday.
> 
> The number of people who have been tested for COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, rose to 290,720 following another 15,506 tests on Monday - with 88,821 having now tested positive in the UK.
> 
> The figures were announced by the Department of Health.
> 
> Updates were provided earlier by authorities in each home nation.
> 
> NHS England announced another 667 coronavirus patients had died in hospitals in England, taking the total in the country to 10,261.
> 
> Of those latest deaths, 118 occurred on 12 April while 537 took place between 1 April and 11 April.
> 
> The remaining 12 deaths happened last month, going back as far as 26 March.
> 
> *Italy's Covid-19 death toll tops 20,000*
> Issued on: 13/04/2020 - 18:53Modified: 13/04/2020 - 18:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medical staff member looks out over the intensive care unit, where patients suffering from the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) are treated, at the Circolo hospital in Varese, Italy, on April 9, 2020. REUTERS - FLAVIO LO SCALZO
> Text by:NEWS WIRES
> Italy’s death toll from the novel coronavirus topped 20,000 on Monday but its number of critically ill patients dropped for the tenth successive day.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> The 566 new deaths reported by the civil protection service take Italy’s fatalities total to 20,465 -- officially second in the world behind the United States.
> 
> The drop in patients receiving intensive care from a peak of 4,068 on April 3 to 3,260 on Monday confirmed a general improvement in Italy’s COVID-19 trends.
> 
> The rise in new infections dropped to a new low of just two percent.
> 
> The Mediterranean country last week extended its national lockdown until May 3.
> 
> 
> The decision has been backed by doctors but opposed by businesses that doubt their ability to survive three more weeks of inactivity.
> 
> Italy will reopen some book shops and laundries on a trial basis on Tuesday to see how social distancing measures can be safely enforced down the line.
> 
> _(AFP)_




Unfortunately the numbers are probably lower than people dying as this is a bank holiday weekend in the UK. We shall have more accurate figures by Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> bank holiday weekend


Why holiday?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why holiday?




Easter.

Holiday is Easter Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

*Country---------Tests-------Tests/1M pop*
China-------------????------------????
USA-------------2,905,701-----8,778
Germany-------1,317,887-----*15,730*
Russia----------1,300,000?-----8,908
Italy------------1,046,910-----*17,315*
UAE--------------648,195-----*65,538*
Spain------------600,000?-----12,833
S. Korea---------514,621-----10,038
Canada----------422,200-----11,186
Turkey ----------410,556-----4,868
UK---------------367,667-----5,416
Australia--------362,136-----14,201
France----------333,807-----5,114
Iran-------------275,427-----3,279
Switzerland-----193,800-----*22,393*
India------------189,111-----*137*
Portugal---------182,707-----*17,918*
Venezuela-------181,335-----6,377
Austria----------148,412-----*16,479*
Poland-----------143,630-----3,795
Czechia----------128,359-----11,986
Norway----------127,305-----*23,483*
Vietnam---------121,821-----1,252
Israel------------117,339-----13,557
Netherlands-----115,992-----6,769
Saudi Arabia----115,585-----3,320
Belgium---------102,151-----8,814
Hong Kong-------96,709-----12,900
Chile--------------85,035 -----4,448
Malaysia----------81,730-----2,525
South Africa------80,085-----1,350
Japan-------------77,381-----612
Peru--------------76,506-----2,320
Singapore--------72,680-----12,423
Denmark---------72,099-----12,448
Ireland---------- 72,000-----*14,581*
Thailand----------71,860-----1,030
Uzbekistan-------70,000?-----2,091
Kazakhstan------69,304-----3,691
Belarus-----------68,000-----7,196
Romania----------67,204-----3,493
Azerbaijan--------66,677-----6,576
Bahrain-----------65,768-----*38,651*
Pakistan----------65,114-----295
Brazil-------------62,985-----296
New Zealand-----62,827-----13,029
Sweden-----------54,700-----5,416
Qatar-------------50,828-----*17,642*
Taiwan------------47,215-----1,982
Finland------------46,000-----8,302
Greece------------43,417-----4,165
Colombia---------41,765-----821
Lithuania---------41,503-----*15,246*
Ghana------------37,954-----1,221
Iraq---------------37,791-----940
Slovenia ----------35,405-----*17,030*
Iceland------------35,253-----*103,308*
Hungary----------34,819-----3,604
Ukraine-----------32,496-----743
Estonia-----------30,764-----*23,191*
Luxembourg-----29,315-----6,831
Latvia------------28,776-----*15,256*
Slovakia----------28,750-----5,266
Serbia------------20,958-----2,399
Bulgaria----------18,502-----2,663
Malta-------------18,065-----*40,913*
Croatia-----------17,790-----4,333
Bosnia&Herz.----11,612-----3,539
Macedonia--------8,552-----4,105
Moldova-----------6,271-----1,555
Faeroe Islands----5,509-----112,744
Albania------------4,070-----1,414
Channel Islands---3,320-----19,095
Montenegro--------2,869-----4,568
Andorra------------1,673-----21,653
Gibraltar-----------1,558-----46,244
Liechtenstein--------900-----23,605


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dBSPL said:


> Berlin, April 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that Germany has a strong healthcare system and a domestic manufacturing pharmaceutical and medical industry to support it. However, despite all the efforts of the state, people have problems in gaining the habit of social distance with the warming of the weather.


I can see pretty White Girls


----------



## dBSPL

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I can see pretty White Girls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 98.076 (+2.673)
Deaths : 9.558 (+335)
Hospitalized : 32.113 (+287)
Persons in ICU : 6.821 (-24)
Recovered in hospitals : 27.718 (+532)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

dBSPL said:


> Berlin, April 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that Germany has a strong healthcare system and a domestic manufacturing pharmaceutical and medical industry to support it. However, despite all the efforts of the state, people have problems in gaining the habit of social distance with the warming of the weather.




still the police is satisfied with the overall good behavior of germans.. most ppl listned


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
*THE coronavirus death toll in the UK has surged once again, after 813 deaths have been reported today.*

The latest figures take the current total up to 12,142 deaths. The figures come as the nation enters into it’s fourth week of lockdown.

-- Advertisement --
A total of 615 patients have died in Scotland after testing positive for coronavirus, up from 575 on Monday.

Speaking in a briefing in which she became the first leader to update today’s statistics, Scottish First Minister Nicola Sturgeon said it would be “unconscionable and unacceptable” for medical supplies to be diverted from one part of the UK to another.

The First Minister was referring to reports that some companies are prioritising supplies to NHS England and care homes south of the border.

@AgNoStiC MuSliM plz make it sticky


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali
> *THE coronavirus death toll in the UK has surged once again, after 813 deaths have been reported today.*
> 
> The latest figures take the current total up to 12,142 deaths. The figures come as the nation enters into it’s fourth week of lockdown.
> 
> -- Advertisement --
> A total of 615 patients have died in Scotland after testing positive for coronavirus, up from 575 on Monday.
> 
> Speaking in a briefing in which she became the first leader to update today’s statistics, Scottish First Minister Nicola Sturgeon said it would be “unconscionable and unacceptable” for medical supplies to be diverted from one part of the UK to another.
> 
> The First Minister was referring to reports that some companies are prioritising supplies to NHS England and care homes south of the border.
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM plz make it sticky




Unfortunately the latest estimate is that you need to add 50% to this figure to include deaths in the community and care homes.

Also the figures coming out tomorrow and on Thursday will be the ones to watch as we have just come out of a 4 day bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Unfortunately the latest estimate is that you need to add 50% to this figure to include deaths in the community and care homes.


Why aren't these people shifted to Hospitals?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why aren't these people shifted to Hospitals?



Good question.

I think it is because the NHS is overwhelmed despite what the government is claiming.

They are making it very difficult for someone to be admitted and so some people are dying when they could be have been treated before it is too late.

Like I say the figures tomorrow and Thursday will be a more accurate reflection of the current death rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Unfortunately the latest estimate is that you need to add 50% to this figure to include deaths in the community and care homes.
> 
> Also the figures coming out tomorrow and on Thursday will be the ones to watch as we have just come out of a 4 day bank holiday weekend.



All countries around the world are only counting people who died in hospitals because of coronavirus in their statistics and do not include those that died in nursing homes for exemple. The number of victims is far much higher than given figures,unfortunately.

France has recently started to include those that died in nursing homes. 9.588 died in hospitals and 5.379 in nursing homes,14.967 victims so far.

If you include only hospital statistics,the UK is following a quite worrying path,even surpassing France. Not to talk about the daily toll that's even close or higher than Italy and Spain at their peak despite being weeks apart and having much more time to prepare. 

Those that believe once we have defeated the coronavirus life will go on as usual are clearly mistaken. Current governments will have much more to answer,not only on how the crisis was managed,but also on the state of public services etc.


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> All countries around the world are only counting people who died in hospitals because of coronavirus in their statistics and do not include those that died in nursing homes for exemple. The number of victims is far much higher than given figures,unfortunately.
> 
> France has recently started to include those that died in nursing homes. 9.588 died in hospitals and 5.379 in nursing homes,14.967 victims so far.
> 
> If you include only hospital statistics,the UK is following a quite worrying path,even surpassing France. Not to talk about the daily toll that's even close or higher than Italy and Spain at their peak despite being weeks apart and having much more time to prepare.
> 
> Those that believe once we have defeated the coronavirus life will go on as usual are clearly mistaken. Current governments will have much more to answer,not only on how the crisis was managed,but also on the state of public services etc.




Yes UK figures are very, very worrying. Hitting nearly 1000 hospital deaths a day while still not hitting the peak according to the Chief Scientific advisor is not good at all.

Like I say tomorrow and Thursday will give a good indication of how UK really compares in comparison to others in EU.

I would like to be optimistic that the world will be out of any kind of restrictions within 1 year max with effective testing, tracing and vaccines in place, and the silver linings that governments around the world will ban the risky wet markets permanently and the infrastructure and experience that will be built up for Covid-19 will immensely help if there is anything else like this in our living lifetimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 103.573 (+5.497)
Deaths : 10.129 (+541)
Hospitalized : 32.292 (+179)
Persons in ICU : 6.730 (-91)
Recovered in hospitals : 28.805 (+1.087)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250062916151316486


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Good figures @UKBengali??

Another 801 dead as UK’s coronavirus death toll nears 13,000 Comment Joe RobertsWednesday 15 Apr 2020 2:06 pm Share this article via facebookShare this article via twitterShare this article via messenger 61 SHARES A woman is tested at a coronavirus test centre in the car park of Chessington World of Adventures in Surrey (Picture: Reuters) Another 801 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to at least 12,958. Today’s jump in deaths is another huge daily increase, following a rise of 778 yesterday and 717 on Monday. The figures were updated today after England recorded another 651 deaths. Scotland reported 84 deaths, while 60 were recorded in Wales and six in Northern Ireland. This new toll of 12,958 is calculated by combining the self-reported total deaths from England (11,656), Scotland (699), Wales (463), and Northern Ireland (140). TOP ARTICLES 1/5 READ MORE Man jailed after taking granddad’s dog on walk during lockdown The combined figure from the four nations could be slightly different than the number later released by the Department of Health (DoH) this afternoon. The government has said this difference is because each devolved authority often makes amendments to their own data after reporting deaths to the DoH each day. The latest figures were released after it emerged that around a quarter of deaths involving coronavirus in Scotland have been in care homes. For our Coronavirus live blog click here. New statistics from the National Records of Scotland (NRS) covering the start of the outbreak until Sunday, April 12, have registered 962 fatalities with Covid-19 mentioned in the death certificate. Of these, 237 (24.6%) were in care homes, 596 (62%) were in hospitals, 128 (13.3%) were in homes or other places listed as non-institutions and one was listed as other. Care Minister 'laughs' when asked about number of care home deaths Play Video Loaded: 0% 0:00Progress: 0% PlayMute Current Time0:00 / Duration Time1:15 Fullscreen The NRS figures are published weekly, in contrast to the daily figures released by Health Protection Scotland (HPS), which only count laboratory confirmations of coronavirus and recorded 699 deaths as of Wednesday. Nicola Sturgeon announced there will now be a shift to testing all care home residents showing symptoms of the disease. The First Minister said 433 care homes have recorded a case of Covid-19 since the beginning of the outbreak. Ms Sturgeon said: ‘This shouldn’t need said but I want to say it – the residents of care homes matter every bit as much to us as people in the community or in hospital.’ Paramedics take a patient into St Thomas’ hospital, where the Prime Minister was treated for coronavirus (Picture: Nick Edwards) Meanwhile, Downing Street insisted that the 100,000-tests-a-day target remained in place. ‘We continue to make progress in terms of boosting the capacity which we have in labs, and our overall commitment remains the same, which is to achieve 100,000 tests by the end of the month,’ the PM’s spokesman said. Health Secretary Matt Hancock said he was ‘determined’ to ensure that everyone needing a test should have access to one, with testing remaining a ‘key’ part of the Government’s coronavirus battle plan. Currently, only the first five symptomatic residents in a care home setting are tested to provide confirmation of whether there is an outbreak. As well as current residents and staff who need it, testing will also be provided to all potential residents before they are discharged from hospital, the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) said.


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/15/anot...-death-toll-nears-13000-12560170/?ito=cbshare

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Good figures @UKBengali??
> 
> Another 801 dead as UK’s coronavirus death toll nears 13,000 Comment Joe RobertsWednesday 15 Apr 2020 2:06 pm Share this article via facebookShare this article via twitterShare this article via messenger 61 SHARES A woman is tested at a coronavirus test centre in the car park of Chessington World of Adventures in Surrey (Picture: Reuters) Another 801 people have died after contracting coronavirus, taking the UK death toll to at least 12,958. Today’s jump in deaths is another huge daily increase, following a rise of 778 yesterday and 717 on Monday. The figures were updated today after England recorded another 651 deaths. Scotland reported 84 deaths, while 60 were recorded in Wales and six in Northern Ireland. This new toll of 12,958 is calculated by combining the self-reported total deaths from England (11,656), Scotland (699), Wales (463), and Northern Ireland (140). TOP ARTICLES 1/5 READ MORE Man jailed after taking granddad’s dog on walk during lockdown The combined figure from the four nations could be slightly different than the number later released by the Department of Health (DoH) this afternoon. The government has said this difference is because each devolved authority often makes amendments to their own data after reporting deaths to the DoH each day. The latest figures were released after it emerged that around a quarter of deaths involving coronavirus in Scotland have been in care homes. For our Coronavirus live blog click here. New statistics from the National Records of Scotland (NRS) covering the start of the outbreak until Sunday, April 12, have registered 962 fatalities with Covid-19 mentioned in the death certificate. Of these, 237 (24.6%) were in care homes, 596 (62%) were in hospitals, 128 (13.3%) were in homes or other places listed as non-institutions and one was listed as other. Care Minister 'laughs' when asked about number of care home deaths Play Video Loaded: 0% 0:00Progress: 0% PlayMute Current Time0:00 / Duration Time1:15 Fullscreen The NRS figures are published weekly, in contrast to the daily figures released by Health Protection Scotland (HPS), which only count laboratory confirmations of coronavirus and recorded 699 deaths as of Wednesday. Nicola Sturgeon announced there will now be a shift to testing all care home residents showing symptoms of the disease. The First Minister said 433 care homes have recorded a case of Covid-19 since the beginning of the outbreak. Ms Sturgeon said: ‘This shouldn’t need said but I want to say it – the residents of care homes matter every bit as much to us as people in the community or in hospital.’ Paramedics take a patient into St Thomas’ hospital, where the Prime Minister was treated for coronavirus (Picture: Nick Edwards) Meanwhile, Downing Street insisted that the 100,000-tests-a-day target remained in place. ‘We continue to make progress in terms of boosting the capacity which we have in labs, and our overall commitment remains the same, which is to achieve 100,000 tests by the end of the month,’ the PM’s spokesman said. Health Secretary Matt Hancock said he was ‘determined’ to ensure that everyone needing a test should have access to one, with testing remaining a ‘key’ part of the Government’s coronavirus battle plan. Currently, only the first five symptomatic residents in a care home setting are tested to provide confirmation of whether there is an outbreak. As well as current residents and staff who need it, testing will also be provided to all potential residents before they are discharged from hospital, the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) said.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/15/anot...-death-toll-nears-13000-12560170/?ito=cbshare
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/




Yes it has come to it that 801 deaths in a single day just in hospitals is being thought of as being "good" now.

If we see similar numbers tomorrow then the UK probably has hit the peak number of deaths, and we should hopefully see numbers coming down by next week.

@Vergennes


On another "good" note the official NHS government tally for deaths is "only' 761 deaths for last 24 hours in hospitals.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Yes it has come to it that 801 deaths in a single day just in hospitals is being thought of as being "good" now.


Maybe cuz it is better than Italy and Spain as compared in peaks


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Maybe cuz it is better than Italy and Spain as compared in peaks




Whatever happens this has been a disaster for the UK as it is already nudging up towards 20,000 deaths already when you include deaths in nursing homes and the communities.

UK had 2/3 weeks to learn from Italy and seems to be following that poor country exactly.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> when you include deaths in nursing homes and the communities.


Where can number of these deaths can be known?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Where can number from these deaths can be known?




Will take time but we can add approximately 50% to the hospital figures to get the true number of people who have died from Covid-19 in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Yes it has come to it that 801 deaths in a single day just in hospitals is being thought of as being "good" now.
> 
> If we see similar numbers tomorrow then the UK probably has hit the peak number of deaths, and we should hopefully see numbers coming down by next week.
> 
> @Vergennes
> 
> 
> On another "good" note the official NHS government tally for deaths is "only' 761 deaths for last 24 hours in hospitals.



Well it's quite sad people regardless of their lives are being turned into insignificant statistics and it's even more sad to "rejoice" over "only 700/800/900" deaths as if this was an achievement to be proud of. In an ideal world we should only rejoice once nobody will ever die of it,but we don't live in an ideal world,sadly. Hope the maximum of people recovers from the coronavirus.  And kudos to the medical staff who are doing the best they can with the means they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 106.206 (+2.633)
Deaths : 10.643 (+514)
Hospitalized : 31.779 (-513)
Persons in ICU : 6.457 (-273)
Recovered in hospitals : 31.000 (+2.195)

@UKBengali Some "positive" news. The number of hospitalized people has decreased for the first time,while the number of persons in ICU keeps decreasing -273 compared to yesterday. The number of new cases has decreased compared to yesterday while the number of people who recovered from it in hospitals is accelerating.

Sadly however,if we count deaths at nursing homes 1.438 (514+924) people died of the coronavirus over the last 24 hours,bringing the total to 17.167 who lost their lives du to coronavirus.


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 106.206 (+2.633)
> Deaths : 10.643 (+514)
> Hospitalized : 31.779 (-513)
> Persons in ICU : 6.457 (-273)
> Recovered in hospitals : 31.000 (+2.195)
> 
> @UKBengali Some "positive" news. The number of hospitalized people has decreased for the first time,while the number of persons in ICU keeps decreasing -273 compared to yesterday. The number of new cases has decreased compared to yesterday while the number of people who recovered from it in hospitals is accelerating.
> 
> Sadly however,if we count deaths at nursing homes 1.438 (514+924) people died of the coronavirus over the last 24 hours,bringing the total to 17.167 who lost their lives du to coronavirus.




A massive tragedy but we need to take any "positive" we can out of this.

Just saw the daily Government Press Conference in the UK and the two medical experts are of the opinion that the UK is either at the peak or very close to it.
New cases seem to have stabilised over the last 2 weeks and the number of people needing hospital treatment for Covid-19 is slowly starting to come down.

All talk is now of what happens next - almost certainly the "lockdown" will be extended by another 3 weeks when it is announced tomorrow officially, but if we hopefully see substantial falls in the number of new cases and then deaths over the next few weeks, the government would probably relax some of the restrictions that have been imposed in 3 weeks in my opinion.

Economy is being absolutely trashed and 9 million workers( 3 times government estimates) are having their wages subsidised to the tune of 80% by the government.

It is a very difficult one on how to start lifting at least some of the restrictions but everyone is so scared that people may just not want to either send their children to school or go back to work - public and companies are following the restrictions even more than the government ever hoped for!


PS - France looking like it has more people dying in nursing home/community compared to the hospitals whereas in UK it seems to be 2:1 split of hospital/(nursing home/community) deaths.

PSS - Unfortunately both France and UK look like they may both have the same horrendous death toll in the end, as they are both nearly equal right now and seem to be very close to each other in the epidemic cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Some news saying that the number of Covid cases in Charles de Gaulle has exceeded 700s.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 108.847 (+2.641)
Deaths : 11.060 (+417)
Hospitalized : 31.305 (-474)
Persons in ICU : 6.248 (-209)
Recovered in hospitals : 32.812 (+1.857)


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 108.847 (+2.641)
> Deaths : 11.060 (+417)
> Hospitalized : 31.305 (-474)
> Persons in ICU : 6.248 (-209)
> Recovered in hospitals : 32.812 (+1.857)




UK seems to have now almost certainly be in the peak as deaths have stayed constant at a still unbelievable 800 people passing away in the last 24 hours. The "good" news is that they have not gone over the 1000 number as a lot of people were fearing.

As regards some stats:

1. Hospital admissions are down 5% over last day.
2. New infections are constant for last 15 days.

Here are the 5 conditions that the UK government has set out to ease the lockdown after announcing today that the "lockdown" measures will carry on for at least another 3 weeks:


1. Making sure the NHS can cope
2. Evidence showing a sustained and consistent fall in daily death rates
3. Reliable data showing the rate of infection is decreasing to manageable levels
4. Being confident in the range of operational challenges, like ensuring testing and the right amount of PPE, are in hand
5. Being confident any adjustments will not risk a second peak

It looks from what the government is saying above that they are going to be very careful and we may see quite restrictive measures for some time to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@UKBengali Do you really believe people will carry on their lives as usual as if nothing happened when lockdown is over ? Only when a vaccine is found that people will go back to normal life as before,until then..... 

Macron announced schools will gradually re-open after the 11th may but I can tell you a majority of parents (myself included) won't let their kids go back to school..... In fact he finally might announce schools will remain closed til the next academic year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Vergennes said:


> @UKBengali Do you really believe people will carry on their lives as usual as if nothing happened when lockdown is over ? Only when a vaccine is found that people will go back to normal life as before,until then.....
> 
> Macron announced schools will gradually re-open after the 11th may but I can tell you a majority of parents (myself included) won't let their kids go back to school..... In fact he finally might announce schools will remain closed til the next academic year...


What if vaccine is not available till next year than?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> @UKBengali Do you really believe people will carry on their lives as usual as if nothing happened when lockdown is over ? Only when a vaccine is found that people will go back to normal life as before,until then.....
> 
> Macron announced schools will gradually re-open after the 11th may but I can tell you a majority of parents (myself included) won't let their kids go back to school..... In fact he finally might announce schools will remain closed til the next academic year...





Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What if vaccine is not available till next year than?




Yes there will be no return to normal till there is a vaccine available.

As I said before scientists here at Oxford University are 80% sure that they will have an effective vaccine ready for mass production by September this year. When it is ready, it will be shared so that drug companies all over the world can manufacture it to allow the world's population to be immunised as soon as soon as possible.

In the absence of a vaccine, yes things will never be the same again. UK government has pretty much admitted that the only escape from the all the "lockdown' measures is a vaccine. Anyhow as Vergennes says people are frightened and will not follow any government instruction to go back to normal without a vaccine.

While the UK government has been doing pretty well since middle of March in handling this crisis, it was led by companies and the public into the "lockdown" that came into effect on March 24. Companies were already sending their workers home and many parents took their children out of school fearing infection. The government finally realised that it was not able to lead the country and was forced to follow it.

I believe that before a vaccine is widely available, which even if the Oxford scientists are correct will take till early next year for mass availability, then the best hope of getting something back to normal is mass testing, tracking and tracing via both human and smartphone apps(people in West will have to accept this as the price of gaining some freedoms again) and a sufficient buildup of health service capacity.

From what I can see in the UK, the government will have the infrastructure in place for all the above by the middle/end of May this year.

If schools are opened again, then it will be limited in the sense that children may only go in on say alternate days to allow "social distancing" guidelines to be followed. Education will be delivered in a limited form for some time.

Getting some businesses working again will require limited trials to see how best to allow as much economic activity while keeping infections down below some arbitrary figure the government has as a target. Pubs, clubs and cinemas etc will probably may not be able to open and be economically viable with the "social distancing" guidelines they will be required to follow.

Yes forget about anything like normal before an effective vaccine is widely available throughout the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Yes there will be no return to normal till there is a vaccine available.
> 
> As I said before scientists here at Oxford University are 80% sure that they will have an effective vaccine ready for mass production by September this year. When it is ready, it will be shared so that drug companies all over the world can manufacture it to allow the world's population to be immunised as soon as soon as possible.
> 
> In the absence of a vaccine, yes things will never be the same again. UK government has pretty much admitted that the only escape from the total "lockdown' measures is a vaccine. Anyhow as Vergennes says people are frightened and will not follow any government instruction to go back to normal without a vaccine.
> 
> While the UK government has been doing pretty well since middle of March in handling this crisis, it was led by companies and the public into the "lockdown" that came into effect on March 24. Companies were already sending their workers home and many parents took their children out of school fearing infection. The government finally realised that it was not able to lead the country and was forced to follow it.
> 
> I believe that before a vaccine is widely available, which even if the Oxford scientists are correct will take till early next year for mass availability, then the best hope of getting something back to normal is mass testing, tracking and tracing via both human and smartphone apps(people in West will have to accept this as the price of gaining some freedoms again) and a sufficient buildup of health service capacity.
> 
> From what I can see in the UK, the government will have the infrastructure in place for all the above by the middle/end of May this year.
> 
> If schools are opened again, then it will be limited in the sense that children may only go in on say alternate days to allow "social distancing" guidelines to be followed. Education will be delivered in a limited form for some time.
> 
> Getting businesses working again will require limited trials to see how best to allow as much economic activity while keeping infections down below some arbitrary figure the government has as a target.
> 
> Yes forget about anything like normal before an effective vaccine is widely available throughout the whole world.


Bro I have a question. Do you know Urdu?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Bro I have a question. Do you know Urdu?



Nope.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Nope.


He is Dr Ata ur Rehman who is Incharge of Prime Minister of Pakistan's Task Force for Corona Virus. He said yesterday in this show from 9:55 that he talked to ppl making vaccine including those in Oxford. But he said that that atleast 8 months to 1.5 years will be taken for the vaccine to commercialize. He than said to forget vaccine. It maybe available for us in next winter


----------



## Vergennes

dBSPL said:


> Some news saying that the number of Covid cases in Charles de Gaulle has exceeded 700s.








All the 2.300 personnels of the carrier strike group were tested at their return to the Toulon naval base. 940 were tested positive and 645 negative. Other results weren't known yet. 500 personnels showed symptoms of the coronavirus,20 were hospitalized,8 are under oxygen and 1 is in ICU. All personnels tested negative are put in quarantine at military facilities.

There's quite a controversy ongoing in France about the Charles de Gaulle. It's claimed its commander wanted to interrupt its deployment and mission back in march after several cases of coronavirus were reported,but the ministry of the armies reportedly refused,although it denied the allegation. Several investigations have been launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 624424
> 
> 
> All the 2.300 personnels of the carrier strike group were tested at their return to the Toulon naval base. 940 were tested positive and 645 negative. Other results weren't known yet. 500 personnels showed symptoms of the coronavirus,20 were hospitalized,8 are under oxygen and 1 is in ICU. All personnels tested negative are put in quarantine at military facilities.
> 
> There's quite a controversy ongoing in France about the Charles de Gaulle. It's claimed its commander wanted to interrupt its deployment and mission back in march after several cases of coronavirus were reported,but the ministry of the armies reportedly refused,although it denied the allegation. Several investigations have been launched.




This is quite interesting out of this unfortunate mishap on the French CSG.

Out of at least 940 that were tested positive, 20 needed to be hospitalised so far and only 1 is in a very serious condition in ICU - hope for the best for this patient.

Will be very interesting to see exactly how this plays out as it will give valuable data on how Covid-19 affects a large sample of relatively young and fit people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> This is quite interesting out of this unfortunate mishap on the French CSG.
> 
> Out of 940 that were tested positive, 20 needed to be hospitalised so far and only 1 is in a very serious condition in ICU - hope for the best for this patient.
> 
> Will be very interesting to see exactly how this plays out as it will give valuable data on how Covid-19 affects a large sample of relatively young and fit people.



The first investigations will have to reveal how the crew was actually infected. Not too hard for a virus to spread out especially in such a small and densely populated place that an aircraft carrier is,where social distancing measures can't be applied. Same applies for other naval vessels. This fiasco will make lot of noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> The first investigations will have to reveal how the crew was actually infected. Not too hard for a virus to spread out especially in such a small and densely populated place that an aircraft carrier is,where social distancing measures can't be applied. Same applies for other naval vessels. This fiasco will make lot of noise.



Yes France will first definitely need to find out how the infection got onto the CSG in the first place.

The silver lining is that this is the the first real life mass experiment that will give accurate data on how Covid-19 affects this particular demographic - relatively young and fit people.

Many governments will be paying attention as this data will help in tackling this virus in their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
*Coronavirus pandemic: UK hospital death toll rises by 847*







LONDON: The hospital death toll across the United Kingdom due to the coronavirus pandemic rose 847 to 14,576, as of 1600 GMT on April 16, the health ministry said.

In all, 341,551 people have been tested of whom 108,692 tested positive, it added.

“Today’s number of announced deaths indicates three things. Firstly, the UK is one of the hardest hit countries in the world from this first wave,” said James Naismith, director of the Rosalind Franklin Institute.

“Secondly, the UK seems to have passed the peak for the first wave,” Naismith said. “Finally, we will likely see only a gradual decrease from the peak and this means we will see several hundreds of announced deaths every day for some time ahead.”

The highest daily death toll reported in the United Kingdom was on April 9, when the government said 980 people had died. Since then the daily toll has declined slightly and was under 800 for much of this week, until it rose by 861 as of April 15.

The death toll in English hospitals rose 738 to 13,134, the health service said.

“30 of the 738 patients (aged between 34 and 92 years old) had no known underlying health condition,” it added.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 109.252 (+405)
Deaths : 11.478 (+418)
Hospitalized : 31.190 (-115)
Persons in ICU : 6.027 (-221)
Recovered in hospitals : 34.420 (+1.608)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 18.861 lives in France.


----------



## Amazon

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 109.252 (+405)
> Deaths : 11.478 (+418)
> Hospitalized : 31.190 (-115)
> Persons in ICU : 6.027 (-221)
> Recovered in hospitals : 34.420 (+1.608)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 18.861 lives in France. Including nursing homes the number of coronavirus cases is 168241.




Stay safe mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: Spain’s deaths surpass 20,000 as it mulls extending confinement*
By Reuters News ServiceApril 18, 20200 Comments77
SHARE0





A woman wearing a protective face mask keeps social distancing while waiting to enter a supermarket in Madrid


Spain’s death toll from coronavirus rose at a slower pace on Saturday but surpassed 20,000 fatalities as the government mulled whether to ask parliament for a third extension of the confinement imposed in one of the world’s hardest hit countries.

The number of deaths increased by 565 on Saturday, down from a rise of 585 on Friday, the Health Ministry said. The number of coronavirus cases rose to 191,726 from 188,068.

“The data of hospitalised, deceased and ICU admissions have maintained a downward trend the past few days,” said health emergency chief Fernando Simon at a press briefing, adding that he hoped to see a steeper decrease soon.

Simon said he expected a significant rise in registered coronavirus cases as the number of quick tests conducted has doubled in the past three weeks, but stressed that the tests have shown a lower infection rate among citizens.

Spain has begun to ease a strict lockdown imposed on March 14 and this week opened up some sectors of the economy, including manufacturing. But most people are still confined to their houses except for essential outings like shopping for food and not even children are allowed out for exercise.

Parliament approved on April 9 a 15-day extension of a state of emergency that brought in the lockdown measures. Socialist Prime Minister Pedro Sanchez said then he was certain he would have to ask again for another extension, which would go into May.

That request appears likely, Spanish public TVE channel reported on Saturday, saying that lawmakers could vote on it next Wednesday.

The technical panel that advises Sanchez is in favour of extending the confinement measures, Simon said. But he added they could be progressively eased if it was assessed that the health system could handle a potential second wave of infection.

“We are very close to the de-escalation,” he said, without elaborating.

Madrid’s mayor Jose Luis Martinez-Almeida told radio station Onda Cero that it was possible that large events and gatherings would be banned in Spain until the autumn.

Spain’s labour minister Yolanda Diaz said on Friday her department was planning a two-phased economic resumption, the first for productive sectors up to the summer and a second for tourism and leisure which would last until the end of the year.

But any final decision would depend on health authorities, her office said in a statement.

@UKBengali 

*33 more coronavirus deaths in North East hospitals as UK toll rises to 15,464*
We have a full breakdown of the deaths recorded in North East hospitals and released by NHS England



SHARE
COMMENTS






CLICK TO PLAY
ROBERT JENRICK: 15,464 PEOPLE HAVE NOW DIED IN THE UK AFTER TESTING POSITIVE FOR CORONAVIRUS


Sign up to FREE email alerts from ChronicleLive - Daily
We will use your email address to send you newsletters. Please see ourPrivacy Noticefor more information on how we use your data and your data protection rights.
Another 33 people have succumbed to coronavirus in our region as the latest death figures were released.

Around the UK, a total of *888 people* were included in the latest daily death toll, bringing the total known amount to 15,464.

p:nth-of-type(2)","sizes":[[8,8]],"hideOnSensitiveArticle":true,"relativePos":"after","additionalClass":"in-article","name":"div-gpt-ad-vip-slot","type":"VIP"}" data-gpt-placeholder="" data-response-start="4251.574999999775" data-type="gpt" data-requested="6543.519999999717" data-google-query-id="CLaOgOmu8ugCFUwy0wodwvwCiA" data-timer-slot-rendered="15237.145000000055" data-rendered-width="8" data-rendered-height="8" data-response-end="26155.129999999644" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; overflow: hidden; z-index: 1; clear: both; height: 8px; max-height: 8px;">

Of these, 33 died in hospitals around the North East.

The following figures were released by NHS England and include deaths in hospitals where the individual has tested positive for coronavirus.

All of the deaths were recorded between 5pm on Thursday and 5pm on Friday, but the death may have taken place before this.

The breakdown of deaths by NHS Trusts are:

p:nth-of-type(6)","type":"performPlaceholder","relativePos":"after"}" data-placeholder-placeholder="" data-response-start="4253.98499999983" data-type="placeholder" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline;">
*County Durham and Darlington - 3*

*Cumbria, Northumberland, Tyne and Wear - 1*

*Gateshead - 4*

*Northumbria - 6*


*South Tyneside and Sunderland - 5*

*Newcastle - 2*

ol>li:nth-of-type(2)","relativePos":"after"},{"referenceNode":".article-body > p:nth-last-of-type(4)","relativePos":"after","conditionNode":".article-body > p:nth-of-type(8)"}],"type":"inArticleMPU6"}" data-gpt-placeholder="" data-response-start="4252.034999999978" data-type="gpt" data-requested="6543.599999999969" data-timer-slot-rendered="69337.55999999994" data-rendered-width="300" data-rendered-height="250" data-response-end="71105.48500000004" data-google-query-id="CMXZr4Ov8ugCFVY8Gwod318Muw" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; margin-top: 24px; margin-bottom: 30px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; overflow: hidden; z-index: 1; clear: both; height: 260px; max-height: 260px; min-height: 260px; min-width: 800px; box-sizing: border-box;">
*North Tees and Hartlepool - 2*

*South Tees - 8*

*Tees, Esk and Wear Valleys - 2*


----------



## UKBengali

@Syed Hammad Ahmed 

UK seems to be definitely now riding the peak of the epidemic.

Both number of new cases and deaths have been constant for the last 2 weeks approximately.

There have been steady falls in the number of hospitalised patients over the last 4-5 days as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> @Syed Hammad Ahmed
> 
> UK seems to be definitely now riding the peak of the epidemic.
> 
> Both number of new cases and deaths have been constant for the last 2 weeks approximately.
> 
> There have been steady falls in the number of hospitalised patients over the last 4-5 days as well.


Are there numbers of deaths in community centers reported?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Are there numbers of deaths in community centers reported?





Yes but not up to date. Most estimates suggest that you need to add around 5000 people extra to get the true number of deaths in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 111.821 (+2.569)
Deaths : 11.842 (+364)
Hospitalized : 30.639 (-551)
Persons in ICU : 5.833 (-194)
Recovered in hospitals : 35.983 (+1.563)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 19.323 lives in France.
-
-
@UKBengali It seems the situation is improving,especially in eastern France,once the most affected region. The makeshift military hospital installed in Mulhouse is currently being dismantled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 111.821 (+2.569)
> Deaths : 11.842 (+364)
> Hospitalized : 30.639 (-551)
> Persons in ICU : 5.833 (-194)
> Recovered in hospitals : 35.983 (+1.563)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 19.323 lives in France.
> -
> -
> @UKBengali It seems the situation is improving,especially in eastern France,once the most affected region. The makeshift military hospital installed in Mulhouse is currently being dismantled.




I think France should be very careful before dismantling any additional capacity, unless it can be brought back online very quickly.

Like the Spanish Flu from 100 years ago there is a chance that once lockdown eases then there may be a 2nd wave coming later on in the year which could be even more deadlier.

Sadly 596 hospitalised people died in the UK yesterday and although lesser numbers are counted on Sundays, this is the lowest daily total since April 6 - 13 days ago.
UK hospital admissions for Covid-19 patients have been steadily declining through the last 3-4 days as well.

However, although the above is "good" news, the construction of all the new "Nightingale" hospitals is showing no signs of any letup. The slightly modified Penlon invasive ventilator received regulatory approval 2 days ago and hundreds will be sent to the NHS this week with 1000 a week to follow a week or two after that. This is in addition to 500 a week of the ambulance type ventilators from Smith's a week, that are also being manufactured by the same UK consortium that is helping these two small ventilator manufacturers to massively increase production.

Yes Europe has pretty much hit it's peak and some are already on the downward trajectory of infections and deaths, but it must not let it's guard down and stop building up capacity for a worst-case scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Like the Spanish Flu from 100 years ago there is a chance that once lockdown eases then there may be a 2nd wave coming later on in the year which could be even more deadlier


Did we found out the vaccine of it?

@UKBengali deaths have decreased

*Coronavirus update: UK reports 5,850 fresh Covid-19 cases and 596 deaths*
1 min read . Updated: 19 Apr 2020, 07:47 PM ISTBloomberg

With a total of 16,060, the UK is one of five countries with more than 10,000 coronavirus deaths
More than 4,000 elderly and disabled people may have died from coronavirus in residential and nursing homes
CoronavirusUK


A further 596 deaths linked to the coronavirus were recorded in U.K. hospitals, the fewest since April 6, though Cabinet Minister Michael Gove said on Sunday morning that it is still too early to consider lifting lockdown restrictions.

With a total of 16,060, the U.K. is one of five countries with more than 10,000 coronavirus deaths. It reported 5,850 additional infections in figures released by the Department of Health and Social Care on Sunday.

Gove denied newspapers reports that the government was considering easing the restrictions within three weeks with schools opening as soon as May 11, saying any decision on lifting the lockdown would be based on advice from health experts.

Prime Minister Boris Johnson is recovering well, Gove said, a week after he was released from the hospital after being treated for Covid-19.

An additional 21,626 tests were carried out, up from 21,389 reported yesterday. The U.K. aims to carry out 100,000 tests on a daily basis by the end of April.

Daily numbers reported by the U.K. health department only include deaths in hospitals, and don’t include fatalities in nursing homes. More than 4,000 elderly and disabled people may have died from coronavirus in residential and nursing homes, according to a study by the National Care Forum.


_This story has been published from a wire agency feed without modifications to the text. Only the headline has been changed._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Did we found out the vaccine of it?
> 
> @UKBengali deaths have decreased
> 
> *Coronavirus update: UK reports 5,850 fresh Covid-19 cases and 596 deaths*
> 1 min read . Updated: 19 Apr 2020, 07:47 PM ISTBloomberg
> 
> With a total of 16,060, the UK is one of five countries with more than 10,000 coronavirus deaths
> More than 4,000 elderly and disabled people may have died from coronavirus in residential and nursing homes
> CoronavirusUK
> 
> 
> A further 596 deaths linked to the coronavirus were recorded in U.K. hospitals, the fewest since April 6, though Cabinet Minister Michael Gove said on Sunday morning that it is still too early to consider lifting lockdown restrictions.
> 
> With a total of 16,060, the U.K. is one of five countries with more than 10,000 coronavirus deaths. It reported 5,850 additional infections in figures released by the Department of Health and Social Care on Sunday.
> 
> Gove denied newspapers reports that the government was considering easing the restrictions within three weeks with schools opening as soon as May 11, saying any decision on lifting the lockdown would be based on advice from health experts.
> 
> Prime Minister Boris Johnson is recovering well, Gove said, a week after he was released from the hospital after being treated for Covid-19.
> 
> An additional 21,626 tests were carried out, up from 21,389 reported yesterday. The U.K. aims to carry out 100,000 tests on a daily basis by the end of April.
> 
> Daily numbers reported by the U.K. health department only include deaths in hospitals, and don’t include fatalities in nursing homes. More than 4,000 elderly and disabled people may have died from coronavirus in residential and nursing homes, according to a study by the National Care Forum.
> 
> 
> _This story has been published from a wire agency feed without modifications to the text. Only the headline has been changed._




Yes "good" news about the death toll yesterday.

Although it is always lesser on a Sunday and Monday, this is still the lowest today for 13 days.

Just Googled and it seems no vaccine was found for Spanish Flu.

I am guessing that as it pretty much ripped through 1/3rd of the world's population some level of "herd immunity" was reached to eventually make it disappear.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> I am guessing that as it pretty much ripped through 1/3rd of the world's population some level of "herd immunity" was reached to eventually make it disappear.


What would happen for Corona Virus? Atleast 1 year will be taken for vaccine of Coronavirus


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What would happen for Corona Virus? Atleast 1 year will be taken for vaccine of Coronavirus



Well scientists in UK are trialling a vaccine that they say has a 80% chance of being successful and ready for mass production by September this year. Let us stay hopeful.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> Well scientists in UK are trialling a vaccine that they say has a 80% chance of being successful and ready for mass production by September this year. Let us stay hopeful.


Hmm. Dr Ata ur Rehman was saying after contacting to that team that vaccine won't be available till next winter


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hmm. Dr Ata ur Rehman was saying after contacting to that team that vaccine won't be available till next winter




No offence to Dr Ata but let us go with what those scientists say publicly.

They say that hundreds of millions vaccinations will be available by end of this year with a certainty of 80%.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 112.606 (+785)
Deaths : 12.069 (+227)
Hospitalized : 30.610 (-29)
Persons in ICU : 5.744 (-89)
Recovered in hospitals : 36.578 (+595)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 19.718 lives in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 

*London coronavirus: Live updates as 81 more London patients die of coronavirus*
London's death toll is now at 3,906



SHARE



Furlough scheme begins today - here's everything you need to know



London coronavirus map: Exact number of confirmed cases in each borough as 21,357 confirmed in London
A spokesperson for NHS England said: "A further *429 people*, who tested positive for the Coronavirus (Covid-19) have died, bringing the total number of confirmed reported deaths in hospitals in England to 14,829.

"Patients were aged between 40 and 101 years old. 15 of the 429 patients (aged between 49 and 92 years old) had no known underlying health condition.

"Their families have been informed."

*We'll be bringing you the latest London coronavirus updates throughout today, Monday April 20.*


15:18APRIL CURTIN
*Watch the incredible moment the first NHS Nightingale patients are discharged after beating Covid-19*
Through the dark, there can also be light. While so many are fighting the disease, there are also others beating it.

On Sunday (April 19), the first patients who have successfully fought off the virus at London's NHS Nightingale Hospital were discharged.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 114.657 (+2.051)
Deaths : 12.513 (+444)
Hospitalized : 30.584 (-26)
Persons in ICU : 5.683 (-61)
Recovered in hospitals : 37.409 (+831)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 20.265 lives in France.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali deaths increased
*UK coronavirus deaths in hospitals rise by 828 to 17,337*




Reuters


April 21, 2020
11:25 AM EDT

Filed under

PMN Environment
Comment


Facebook


Twitter


Reddit

Email


More
RECOMMENDED FOR YOU

COVID-19 Ontario: Provincial payments not enough to keep clinics open during pandemic, doctors say

COVID-19 Ontario: Ford extends state of emergency by another month, despite 'glimmer of light' in numbers

Citing COVID-19 as a reason, Donald Trump says he will suspend all immigration into U.S.

Nova Scotia mass killing: Gabriel Wortman killed at least 18 across 16 crime scenes, police say

Nova Scotia victims include newlyweds, nurses and a retired firefighter who died trying to help his neighbours
LONDON — A total of 17,337 people who tested positive for coronavirus have died in hospitals in Britain, an increase of 828 on the figure published 24 hours earlier, health ministry data showed on Tuesday.

The number of confirmed cases of the new coronavirus has risen to 129,044.

The figure for deaths is as of 5 p.m. (1600 GMT) on April 20, while the figure for confirmed cases is as of 9 a.m. (0800 GMT) on April 21. (Reporting by Paul Sandle, editing by Estelle Shirbon)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 117.324 (+2.667)
Deaths : 12.900 (+387)
Hospitalized : 30.106 (-478)
Persons in ICU : 5.433 (-250)
Recovered in hospitals : 39.181 (+1.772)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 20.796 lives in France.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 117.324 (+2.667)
> Deaths : 12.900 (+387)
> Hospitalized : 30.106 (-478)
> Persons in ICU : 5.433 (-250)
> Recovered in hospitals : 39.181 (+1.772)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 20.796 lives in France.


It means people in UK at hospitals have died in more numbers than France?


----------



## Baby Leone

why UK, Ireland and Netherlands govt is not updating how many have recovered in these countries?


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 119.151 (+1.827)
Deaths : 13.236 (+336)
Hospitalized : 29.741 (-365)
Persons in ICU : 5.218 (-215)
Recovered in hospitals : 40.657 (+1.476)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 21.340 lives in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali deaths increased
> *UK coronavirus deaths in hospitals rise by 828 to 17,337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters
> 
> 
> April 21, 2020
> 11:25 AM EDT
> 
> Filed under
> 
> PMN Environment
> Comment
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email
> 
> 
> More
> RECOMMENDED FOR YOU
> 
> COVID-19 Ontario: Provincial payments not enough to keep clinics open during pandemic, doctors say
> 
> COVID-19 Ontario: Ford extends state of emergency by another month, despite 'glimmer of light' in numbers
> 
> Citing COVID-19 as a reason, Donald Trump says he will suspend all immigration into U.S.
> 
> Nova Scotia mass killing: Gabriel Wortman killed at least 18 across 16 crime scenes, police say
> 
> Nova Scotia victims include newlyweds, nurses and a retired firefighter who died trying to help his neighbours
> LONDON — A total of 17,337 people who tested positive for coronavirus have died in hospitals in Britain, an increase of 828 on the figure published 24 hours earlier, health ministry data showed on Tuesday.
> 
> The number of confirmed cases of the new coronavirus has risen to 129,044.
> 
> The figure for deaths is as of 5 p.m. (1600 GMT) on April 20, while the figure for confirmed cases is as of 9 a.m. (0800 GMT) on April 21. (Reporting by Paul Sandle, editing by Estelle Shirbon)



Look like Covid 19 case in UK is increasing in magnitude by seeing the death number increase on Tuesday.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Look like Covid 19 case in UK is increasing in magnitude by seeing the death number increase on Tuesday.


They did decreased before


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 119.151 (+1.827)
> Deaths : 13.236 (+336)
> Hospitalized : 29.741 (-365)
> Persons in ICU : 5.218 (-215)
> Recovered in hospitals : 40.657 (+1.476)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 21.340 lives in France.




Hopeful to see that hospital deaths in France seem to be in the decline phase now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 120.804 (+1.653)
Deaths : 13.574 (+311)
Hospitalized : 29.219 (-522)
Persons in ICU : 5.053 (-165)
Recovered in hospitals : 42.088 (+1.431)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 21.856 lives in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
*Number of coronavirus cases in the UK rises to 143,464- as 684 more deaths are recorded*
*By Claire Schofield*
*Friday, 24th April 2020, 2:15 pm*
*Updated1 hour ago*
*



*
*The number of deaths in the UK linked to coronavirus currently stands at 19,506, according to Public Health.*

*The Department of Health and Social Care also revealed that there are 143,464 confirmed cases of the virus.*

*A statement from the government department read: "As of 9am 24 April, 612,031 tests have concluded, with 28,532 tests on 23 April. 444,222 people have been tested of which 143,464 tested positive. As of 5pm on 23 April, of those hospitalised in the UK who tested positive for coronavirus, 19,506 have sadly died.*

*



*



*Sign up to our daily newsletter


Latest figures explained
The number of patients in the UK who have died in hospital after testing positive for coronavirus is 768 higher than the equivalent total announced yesterday, although the Government is reporting the day-on-day change as 684.

The reason for the difference in these two figures is to do with how deaths are being incorporated into historic data retrospectively.

Yesterday's cumulative total announced by the Department of Health was 18,738, which is 768 below today's cumulative total of 19,506.



But since yesterday, 84 deaths have been added to the historic data by a health board in Wales.

Rather than include these 84 deaths in today's increase, the Department of Health has added them to yesterday's cumulative total, to create a notional total for yesterday of 18,822 (18,738 + 84).

The difference between this notional total of 18,822 and today's total of 19,506 is 684, and this is the one being reported by the Government.

These are the symptoms of coronavirus (Photo WHO)
*

*The UK saw the second highest rise in COVID-19 deaths in the world this week*

2
Will Taylor
·News Reporter
April 24, 2020, 8:52 PM GMT+5






The UK suffered the second worst death toll from coronavirus this week, after the US. (AP Photo/Alberto Pezzali)




The UK saw the second highest increase in coronavirus deaths in the world this week, behind only the US.

As of 4.45pm on 24 April, the UK had recorded a rise of 2,997 deaths from Monday, taking its total to 18,738 while the US had reported 9,678 in the same period for a total of 50,243.

In France, 1,591 more deaths were recorded this week, while Spain recorded an increase of 1,672 and Italy confirmed 1,435 deaths.

Italy had recorded a total of 25,549 yesterday, while Spain’s total stands at 22,524 with France having suffered 21,856 deaths.

When comparing between countries, differences in recording can have an impact – the UK is one of the countries that has not been adding care home figures to its daily death toll, while France has.

Health secretary Matt Hancock said this week that the UK had reached the peak of the outbreak, meaning that numbers of deaths are stabilising and may soon begin to reduce.

“We are at a peak and we have high confidence that we are at a peak in this disease, but obviously we need to see that come down,” he told MPs.

*Latest coronavirus news, updates and advice*
Live: Follow all the latest updates from the UK and around the world

Fact-checker: The number of COVID-19 cases in your local area

6 charts and maps that explain how COVID-19 is spreading

Ministers have said the lockdown will not be lifted until they are sure the death rates are consistently falling. They are hoping to be able to test people for coronavirus and track their contacts to try and keep infections down when lockdown is eased.

Hancock said: “The fewer new cases, the more effective test, track and trace are as a way of keeping the disease down, and therefore the more of the social distancing measures can be lifted.”


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 122.577 (+1.773)
Deaths : 13.852 (+278)
Hospitalized : 28.658 (-561)
Persons in ICU : 4.870 (-183)
Recovered in hospitals : 43.493 (+1.405)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 22.245 lives in France.


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> This is quite interesting out of this unfortunate mishap on the French CSG.
> 
> Out of at least 940 that were tested positive, 20 needed to be hospitalised so far and only 1 is in a very serious condition in ICU - hope for the best for this patient.
> 
> Will be very interesting to see exactly how this plays out as it will give valuable data on how Covid-19 affects a large sample of relatively young and fit people.



1.046 out of 1.760 sailors of the CDG were tested positive for the coronavirus. 8 sailors are still hospitalized and 2 are still under oxygen.

120 have recovered so far and by monday more than 100 sailors a day should come out of quarantine after individual medical exams by the army medical services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> 1.046 out of 1.760 sailors of the CDG were tested positive for the coronavirus. 8 sailors are still hospitalized and 2 are still under oxygen.
> 
> 120 have recovered so far and by monday more than 100 sailors a day should come out of quarantine after individual medical exams by the army medical services.



This is good news for the sailors and hope that 2 under oxygen are not that unwell that they are being ventilated.

I see more evidence that coronavirus is not really that deadly to a relatively young and healthy population.

If we look at BD and Ecuador(climates similar as well when you look at the port city that is especially hard hit in Ecuador) - I know we may be jumping a bit ahead of ourselves here but I am relatively confident in what I am saying now:

Ecuador has obesity rates of more than 60% and BD is at around 20%. BD is not yet affluent enough to have the "affluent' diseases widespread in it's population. BD also is on average 5 years younger than Ecuador ,with the median even lower for BD as it's life expectancy has been rising quicker than Ecuador over the past decades.

BD has been stable at around the 10 deaths a day mark for the last 2 weeks while thousands are believed to have died just in that one port city in Educador. BD has population of 165 million while Ecuador is at just 20 million. BD has also been detecting an average of 400 new infections over the last 2 weeks but this from around an average of only 3000 tests a day being done.

"Lockdown" in a country like BD has also been for obvious reasons nowhere near as effective as somewhere like France and so we can deduce that community transmission may be happening at a higher level than France, with BD getting some amount of help from the hot and sunny weather now prevalent across the country.

If more data comes out to suggest that relatively young and healthy people have a really low(<0.1%) chance of dying from coronavirus then some sort of "herd immunity" approach may well be possible if the vaccines being developed now do not succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: 241 new deaths, 217 hospital admissions in Belgium*
Saturday, 25 April 2020







© Belga

1,032 new people have tested positive for the new coronavirus (Covid-19) in Belgium, confirmed the Federal Public Health Service during a press conference on Saturday.

This brings the total number of cases in Belgium since the beginning of the pandemic, to 45,325. The total reflects all people in Belgium who have been infected, and includes confirmed active cases as well as patients who have since recovered, or died from the consequences of the virus.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*U.K. Becomes Fifth Country With Over 20,000 Virus Deaths*
By 
Rebecca Smith
April 25, 2020, 7:29 PM GMT+5 Updated on April 25, 2020, 7:51 PM GMT+5

 
Daily death toll rises by *813*, the most since April 21
 
Country now has almost 150,000 people infected by coronavirus





NHS workers in PPE take a patient with an unknown condition to an ambulance at Queens Hospital. Photographer: Justin Setterfield/Getty Images

Share

Tweet

Post

Email
*In this article*
TWTR
TWITTER INC
28.74
USD
+0.88+3.16%
Sign up here for our daily coronavirus newsletter on what you need to know, and subscribe to our Covid-19 podcast for the latest news and analysis.



Coronavirus deaths in hospitals across the U.K. exceeded 20,000, making it the fifth country to pass that grim milestone, while the government signaled that the outbreak may be nearing its peak.



Deaths rose by 813, from 684 yesterday, with total fatalities reaching 20,319, according to data from the Department of Health. That was the highest daily death toll since April 21. Only the U.S., Italy, Spain and France have reported more fatalities linked to Covid-19.



The mortality figures are for the day they are recorded not for the day they occurred, and only include patients who die in a hospital. Total fatalities are likely much higher as thousands more have died in nursing homes.



An additional 4,913 people tested positive for the disease, with the total number of cases reaching 148,377. Some 28,760 tests were carried out, still short of the country’s capacity of around 51,000 and its target of 100,000 tests a day by the end of April. The U.K. has been looking to ramp up the capacity and number of testing facilities available.



On Friday, the government apologized after a new booking website for coronavirus tests ran out of supply shortly after opening. It had expanded eligibility on the testing program to include 10 million key workers and their families.

The 5,000 home testing kits that were available on the first day of the program being open were gone within a couple of minutes, Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s spokesman, James Slack, told reporters.

The website then closed for applications after another 15,000 testing slots at drive-through centers had been allocated.

On Saturday, Simon Eccles, chief clinical information officer for Health and Care, NHS Digital, said on Twitter that home kits were booked up rapidly the next day too. “I know it’s frustrating but we’re developing more lab, supply and logistics capacity every day,” he wrote.

@UKBengali


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 124.114 (+1.537)
Deaths : 14.050 (+198)
Hospitalized : 28.222 (-436)
Persons in ICU : 4.725 (-145)
Recovered in hospitals : 44.594 (+1.101)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 22.614 lives in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*France, Italy and Spain prepare to ease coronavirus lockdowns*
Several other EU countries have already announced a tentative easing of restrictions


Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Oliver Holmes, Sam Jones in Madrid, and Jason Burke in Johannesburg

Sun 26 Apr 2020 14.52 BSTLast modified on Sun 26 Apr 2020 16.36 BST

Shares
42




A man jogs along the Champs Élysées in Paris during the coronavirus crisis. Photograph: Michel Euler/AP
France, Italy and Spain are preparing to loosen coronavirus restrictions, with other countries watching closely to see how some of the first and hardest-hit countries in Europe might safely emerge from their crippling lockdowns.

After the US, where the number of infections is heading towards the 1m mark, with more than 53,000 deaths, the three countries have the highest numbers of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in the world, according to Johns Hopkins University.

The global death toll from the coronavirus pandemic passed 200,000 on Saturday, with more than 2.9m confirmed cases, rising rapidly in many countries but slowing in others because of lockdowns.

Decisions on how and when to reopen will be vital to how people and businesses can cope with the pandemic, balancing the need for economies to restart with the risks of new outbreaks and further shutdowns.

Advertisement
In Italy, which was the first European country to impose a lockdown in March, and where there have so far been close to 200,000 infections and at least 26,384 deaths, Giuseppe Conte said manufacturing could restart as soon as 4 May.

The Italian prime minister said schools, however, would not reopen until September. Measures would be announced early this week, he told Italian daily La Repubblica.

Tight lockdowns have been seen as a blunt but effective tool to halt infections until a vaccine is developed.

Some countries have imposed less restrictive measures, for example Sweden, where shops, restaurants and junior schools have stayed open. Possibly as a result, Sweden’s death rate from Covid-19 is nearly 200 per million people, compared with 31 per million in neighbouring Finland and 36 per million in Norway.

The country’s chief epidemiologist, Anders Tegnell, has argued that the effectiveness of lockdowns and border closures has not yet been properly analysed and that Sweden’s high infection rate might help it in the future as more people will become immune.

However, Sweden’s deputy prime minister, Isabella Lövin, told the BBC it was not yet fully clear if people who had been infected would be immune. She also said the country had a “big problem” with its main strategy after outbreaks in elderly care homes.

There was debate at the weekend on the topic of immunity after the World Health Organization (WHO) said there was no evidence that people who had recovered were immune. After criticism from scientists, the agency rowed back, clarifying that it expected people to develop some level of protection but that it was not clear how much and how long it would last.

Advertisement
Unlike Sweden, France has imposed a mandatory tight lockdown for weeks. The country’s prime minister, Édouard Philippe, said he would present a national exit strategy to parliament on Tuesday, which would then debate and vote on the recommendations.

The pandemic has killed at least 22,614 people in France, with officials on Saturday reporting 369 new deaths in the previous 24 hours.

Seventeen priorities have been identified for bringing France out of lockdown. These include reopening schools, companies returning to work, getting public transport back to normal, the supply of masks and sanitiser, testing policy and support for elderly people.

Play Video
Coronavirus: dozens arrested in Berlin protesting against lockdown – video
In Spain, health authorities have also begun to outline plans for a move towards “a new normality” as the number of overnight coronavirus deaths in the country dropped below 300 for the first time in weeks. As of Sunday, children under 14 were allowed out to exercise for the first time since mid-March, and the prime minister, Pedro Sánchez, announced that adults could also be allowed to exercise outside from next weekend.

Speaking on Sunday, Fernando Simón, the head of Spain’s centre for health emergencies, said recent figures showed a “clear descending trend”. The government’s decision to allow some non-essential workers to return to their jobs a fortnight ago had not had any negative impact so far, he said.

Spain has confirmed a total of 207,634 cases and recorded 23,190 deaths, its health ministry reported. The growth rate of new cases stands at 0.8% – down from 3% in recent weeks and 38% when the state of emergency was declared on 14 March.

Several other European countries, including Belgium, Greece and Malta, have already announced a tentative easing of restrictions. Elsewhere, there has been pressure to lift the lockdown. In Jerusalem, Israeli police clashed with merchants at a fruit and vegetable market that was prevented from reopening on Sunday while other highstreets shops were.

Advertisement
In Berlin, dozens of protesters were arrested on Saturday for a demonstration against the lockdown.

However, Hong Kong’s top epidemiologist has warned against easing lockdowns in Europe too soon, saying “you need a sledgehammer” to bring down the rate of infections first.

Worldwide, a lack of testing and discrepancies in reporting from country to country make it impossible to fully track where and how the virus is spreading.

*Share your*
*Share your stories*
If you have been affected or have any information, we'd like to hear from you. You can get in touch by filling in the form below, anonymously if you wish or contact us via WhatsApp by clicking here or adding the contact +44(0)7867825056. Only the Guardian can see your contributions and one of our journalists may contact you to discuss further. 

Tell us
In Africa, the crisis appeared to be just beginning. A sudden rise of more than 40% in the number of confirmed Covid-19 cases during the last 10 days across the continent – to 30,300 – and a similar increase in the number of deaths – to 1,374 – has worried specialists.

The WHO has warned of 10 million cases in Africa within three to six months, though experts say that the death toll could be lower if authorities can move swiftly to contain outbreaks of the disease.

“We are at the beginning in Africa,” Mike Ryan, executive director of the WHO’s health emergencies programme, said last week.

South and Central America, by contrast, are already deep in crisis, with Brazil emerging as a significant epidemic hotspot. Cases of Covid-19 are overwhelming hospitals, morgues and cemeteries, even as President Jair Bolsonaro insists it is a relatively minor disease.

Other developments around the world include:


Russia reported 6,361 new cases of coronavirus on Sunday, pushing its national tally above 80,000.


The daily death toll in Iran, the worst-hit country in the Middle East, has fallen to its lowest level in weeks. Officials said there were 60 deaths from coronavirus in the past 24 hours, down from an average of about 90 over the past 10 days.


In the UK, the death toll at hospitals also appeared to show a slowdown, with an increase of 413 in the last 24 hours, the lowest daily rise since the end of March.


State media in Saudi Arabia are reporting that the curfew there will be partially lifted for all regions starting on Sunday, but that a 24-hour curfew will be maintained in Mecca. Certain economic and commercial activities, including retail stores, will reopen during Ramadan, from 29 April to 13 May.


India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi, urged the country’s 1.3 billion citizens to strictly comply to a nationwide lockdown as the number of confirmed cases increased steadily despite the month-long curfew.


*News is under threat …*
… just when we need it the most. Millions of readers around the world are flocking to the Guardian in search of honest, authoritative, fact-based reporting that can help them understand the biggest challenge we have faced in our lifetime. But at this crucial moment, news organisations are facing an unprecedented existential challenge. As businesses everywhere feel the pinch, the advertising revenue that has long helped sustain our journalism continues to plummet. We need your help to fill the gap.



We believe every one of us deserves equal access to vital public service journalism. So, unlike many others, we made a different choice: to keep Guardian journalism open for all, regardless of where they live or what they can afford to pay. This would not be possible without financial contributions from those who can afford to pay, who now support our work from 180 countries around the world.



We have upheld our editorial independence in the face of the disintegration of traditional media – with social platforms giving rise to misinformation, the seemingly unstoppable rise of big tech and independent voices being squashed by commercial ownership. The Guardian’s independence means we can set our own agenda and voice our own opinions. Our journalism is free from commercial and political bias – never influenced by billionaire owners or shareholders. This makes us different. It means we can challenge the powerful without fear and give a voice to those less heard.



Reader financial support has meant we can keep investigating, disentangling and interrogating. It has protected our independence, which has never been so critical. We are so grateful.



We need your support so we can keep delivering quality journalism that’s open and independent. And that is here for the long term. Every reader contribution, however big or small, is so valuable. *Support the Guardian from as little as $1 – and it only takes a minute. Thank you.*

Support The Guardian
Remind me in July






Topics

Coronavirus outbreak

France

Italy

Spain

Europe

news

Share on LinkedIn
Share on Pinterest

Reuse this content
Advertisement
*Read The
Guardian without
interruption on all
your devices*
Subscribe now




*most viewed*




*Live Coronavirus live news: Spain's daily death toll drops below 300 as children allowed out for first time in weeks*



*What if Covid-19 isn't our biggest threat?*



*Kim Jong-un's train possibly spotted at North Korean resort*



*Trump says briefings 'not worth the effort' amid fallout from disinfectant comments*



*Donald Trump set to fall back on xenophobia with re-election plan in tatters*
*more on this story*






*Live Coronavirus live news: Spain's daily death toll drops below 300 as children allowed out for first time in weeks*
9m
Coronavirus live news: Spain's daily death toll drops below 300 as children allowed out for first time in weeks





*Coronavirus latest: at a glance*
5h
Coronavirus latest: at a glance





*Greece preparing new tourism rules in wake of coronavirus*
3h
Greece preparing new tourism rules in wake of coronavirus





*Germany's Covid-19 expert: 'For many, I'm the evil guy crippling the economy'*
5h
Germany's Covid-19 expert: 'For many, I'm the evil guy crippling the economy'


*Sweden queries basis of lockdowns as Germany keeps its guard up*
2d
Sweden queries basis of lockdowns as Germany keeps its guard up
*Are female leaders more successful at managing the coronavirus crisis?*
2d
Are female leaders more successful at managing the coronavirus crisis?
*Alpine art and lockdown bingo: Sunday's best photos*
Gallery
3h
Alpine art and lockdown bingo: Sunday's best photos
*Is comparing Covid-19 death rates across Europe helpful?*
2d
Is comparing Covid-19 death rates across Europe helpful?


Most popular[/paste:font]




World 
Europe
US
Americas
Asia
Australia
Middle East
Africa
Inequality
Global development

News
Opinion
Sport
Culture
Lifestyle

Contact us
Complaints & corrections
SecureDrop
Work for us
Privacy policy
Cookie policy
Terms & conditions
Help

All topics
All writers
Digital newspaper archive
Facebook
Twitter

Advertise with us
Search UK jobs
Dating
Discount Codes
Support The Guardian
Available for everyone, funded by readers
ContributeSubscribe
Back to top
© 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved.

*Your privacy*
We and our use your information – collected through cookies and similar technologies – to improve your experience on our site, analyse how you use it and show you personalised advertising.

You can find out more in our privacy policy and cookie policy, and manage your consent at any time by going to ‘Privacy settings’ at the bottom of any page.

@UKBengali Good news?
*Coronavirus hospital deaths: England, Scotland and Wales report fewer fatalities*
*The vast majority of deaths have been in England where 336 deaths have been confirmed today, compared to 711 reported yesterday.*

Sunday 26 April 2020 16:13, UK


COVID-19
CORONAVIRUS





Image:The figures do not cover coronavirus-related deaths in the wider community

 
 
 
Why you can trust Sky News 
England, Scotland and Wales have reported fewer new hospital deaths linked to coronavirus than figures released yesterday - but there have still been 413 reported deaths across the UK.

The vast majority of deaths have been in England where 336 deaths have been confirmed today, *compared with 711 reported yesterday*. The overall figure is now 18,420.

Sponsored link





Don't Turn Off Your Computer Without Doing This FirstOnline Savers
Recommended by


Scotland has reported 18 more coronavirus deaths in hospitals, taking its total to 1,249. Scotland reported 47 on Saturday.
Wales has reported 14 more deaths in hospitals, taking its total to 788. Wales reported 23 on Saturday.
The Department of Health says the total number of deaths in hospitals across the UK is 20,732.

Some 15,953 people are in hospital having tested positive for COVID-19. This is down from 16,411 since yesterday.

Experts have cautioned against reading too much into the daily figure and advise people to look more at the weekly trend in the direction of numbers.


Also, sometimes there can be fewer reported during the weekend as some of the people who collate the numbers may not be working.


Northern Ireland officials have not announced their latest figures.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 124.114 (+461)
Deaths : 14.202 (+152)
Hospitalized : 28.217 (-5)
Persons in ICU : 4.682 (-43)
Recovered in hospitals : 44.903 (+318)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 22.856 lives in France. (+242)


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 124.114 (+461)
> Deaths : 14.202 (+152)
> Hospitalized : 28.217 (-5)
> Persons in ICU : 4.682 (-43)
> Recovered in hospitals : 44.903 (+318)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 22.856 lives in France. (+242)




Very "positive" by the marked fall in deaths in France.

UK is also on a downward trajectory but at a much slower rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 128.339 (+3.764)
Deaths : 14.497 (+295)
Hospitalized : 28.055 (-162)
Persons in ICU : 4.608 (-74)
Recovered in hospitals : 45.513 (+610)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 23.293 lives in France. (+437)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/27/uk-s...s-deaths-four-weeks-another-350-die-12616106/

"_UK suffers lowest coronavirus deaths for four weeks as another 350 die"_

@Vergennes - This is "good" news even though Sunday's figures will almost certainly rise tomorrow as weekend figures are always lesser than weekdays.

There is a clear downward trend on the daily death toll now and everyone is just waiting for the government to announce the plan on how to start opening things up again. I think the Prime Minister's near-death experience will make him hesitate more than otherwise but better to be too cautious than opening too early and causing more deaths than otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/27/uk-s...s-deaths-four-weeks-another-350-die-12616106/
> 
> "_UK suffers lowest coronavirus deaths for four weeks as another 350 die"_
> 
> @Vergennes - This is "good" news even though Sunday's figures will almost certainly rise tomorrow as weekend figures are always lesser than weekdays.
> 
> There is a clear downward trend on the daily death toll now and everyone is just waiting for the government to announce the plan on how to start opening things up again. I think the Prime Minister's near-death experience will make him hesitate more than otherwise but better to be too cautious than opening too early and causing more deaths than otherwise.


Whats the total death figure including those of community centers?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Whats the total death figure including those of community centers?




Probably over 30,000 at least - we will need to wait many weeks before we get an accurate figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

UKBengali said:


> Probably over 30,000 at least - we will need to wait many weeks before we get an accurate figure.




"Luckily" it looks not as bad as some of our worst fears of more than 40,000 having died already so far.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...3-care-home-coronavirus-deaths-in-a-fortnight

"_More than 4,300 people in care homes across England and Wales died from Covid-19 in a fortnight, according to official figures which show a sharp increase in mortality outside hospitals.

The latest figures mean that more than 25,000 people have died across the UK after contracting coronavirus.

Data gathered by the care homes regulator, , published for the first time on Tuesday by the Office for National Statistics, showed that from 10-24 April care homes reported 4,343 deaths from coronaviru_s."


You need to add around 40% to the UK hospital death toll to get the true number of deaths in the UK from Covid-19.


@Vergennes - Are you able to tell if the figures of Covid-19 deaths released by France each day are up to date - i..e all deaths as of a cut-off point the day before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> "Luckily" it looks not as bad as some of our worst fears of more than 40,000 having died already so far.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...3-care-home-coronavirus-deaths-in-a-fortnight
> 
> "_More than 4,300 people in care homes across England and Wales died from Covid-19 in a fortnight, according to official figures which show a sharp increase in mortality outside hospitals.
> 
> The latest figures mean that more than 25,000 people have died across the UK after contracting coronavirus.
> 
> Data gathered by the care homes regulator, , published for the first time on Tuesday by the Office for National Statistics, showed that from 10-24 April care homes reported 4,343 deaths from coronaviru_s."
> 
> 
> You need to add around 40% to the UK hospital death toll to get the true number of deaths in the UK from Covid-19.
> 
> 
> @Vergennes - Are you able to tell if the figures of Covid-19 deaths released by France each day are up to date - i..e all deaths as of a cut-off point the day before?


Official figures show sharp rise in mortality as operators say outbreak has* not yet peaked*


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> @Vergennes - Are you able to tell if the figures of Covid-19 deaths released by France each day are up to date - i..e all deaths as of a cut-off point the day before?



Yes all figures are up to date,however the death toll (+23K) might be even higher considering only hospital and care homes figures are given. According to an union of doctors,at least 9.000 people have died of the coronavirus at home. 

Most countries only bother to count deaths at hospitals,if you include care homes + deaths at homes especially in countries like Spain and Italy,there would be actually a carnage. Same goes for many other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Yes all figures are up to date,however the death toll (+23K) might be even higher considering only hospital and care homes figures are given. According to an union of doctors,at least 9.000 people have died of the coronavirus at home.
> 
> Most countries only bother to count deaths at hospitals,if you include care homes + deaths at homes especially in countries like Spain and Italy,there would be actually a carnage. Same goes for many other countries.




It is so wrong to inevitably be in this "comparison" between countries in Europe as to who is doing "better" as all countries, even Germany with "only" 6000 deaths so far have suffered grievously to what is a man-made pandemic.
This situation was completely avoidable.

I really hope that as a silver lining to this that humans learn to respect the natural world better if only out of self interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> It is so wrong to inevitably be in this "comparison" between countries on Europe as to who is doing "better" as all countries, even Germany with "only" 6000 deaths so far have suffered grievously to what is a man-made pandemic.
> This situation was completely avoidable.
> 
> I really hope that as a silver lining to this that humans learn to respect the natural world better if only out of self interest.



Totally agree with you.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
GRIM TALLY 
*UK coronavirus deaths hit 21,648 as 552 more die in hospital in England – but true toll is much higher*
BREAKING
Holly Christodoulou
28th April 2020, 2:10 pm

Updated: 28th April 2020, 2:31 pm






*CORONAVIRUS deaths have jumped to more than 21,600 after 552 people died in England alone – with the true death toll likely to be higher.*

NHS England confirmed the latest victims were aged between 31 and 99 – including 38 with no underlying health conditions.

*⚠️ Read our coronavirus live blog for the latest news & updates*




AFP OR LICENSORS
5
Coronavirus deaths have continued to rise




5
Today’s figure on the graph just shows deaths in England
The grim rise means 19,301 people have now died from the disease in hospital in England.

And it pushes the total UK death toll to at least 21,648 – but the official figure will be released by the Department of Health later.

NHS England said six of the latest victims had no positive Covid-19 test result but have been included in the latest figures.

This is the lowest Tuesday rise in four weeks after the usual weekend lag when 381 were reported dead on March 31.

*It comes as:*


Britain fell silent at 11am to remember hero frontline staff who have died fighting the virus
Children may have died from a new “coronavirus-related” condition
Boris Johnson may set out the next phase of lockdown this week
Care home deaths from coronavirus in England and Wales have trebled in one week
A thug knocked out female cop after being asked if his journey was essential
In Scotland today, a further 70 people have died – bringing the death toll to 1,332.

Wales has suffered another 17 deaths – with their total now at 813.

The tally for Northern Ireland has not been released yet.

New figures from the Office for National Statistics today found the true death toll could actually be 54 per cent higher once victims outside hospital are factored in.

The shocking statistics found there were 22,300 deaths involving Covid-19 in and outside of hospital up to April 17 but registered to April 25.

This is compared to 14,451 reported by the Department of Health for England and Wales at the same time.

If the 54 per cent difference is applied to the current death toll, at least 32,000 could have been killed by the disease in Britain.

The figures do not include Northern Ireland and Scotland so the true number for the UK will be higher.





The statistics released today also showed Covid-19 care home deaths had trebled in the week leading up to April 17 from 1,043 to 3,096.

But the Care Quality Commission (CQC) reported 4,343 deaths of residents in homes between April 10 and 24 – the first time such figures have been published by the body.

Among the latest deaths is a fit and healthy nurse, who worked as a research nurse in the cardiology ward at St George’s Hospital in South West London.

Ken Lambatan, 34, died after developing hypercoagulation when he contracted the virus – a condition that causes the blood to clot more easily than normal.

More than 90 NHS and social care workers have died during the pandemic.

Coronavirus deaths in the UK yesterday reached 21,092 after 360 more people lost their lives.

This is the lowest daily increase in deaths in four weeks after 180 people lost their lives on March 30.

Britain is now the fifth country to pass 20,000 deaths in hospital from Covid-19 – behind the US, Italy, Spain and France.

*UK children dying of new disease 'possibly linked to coronavirus'*
Medical experts investigate possible link between coronavirus and severe inflammatory disease among infants.

2 hours ago






Children were believed to be less susceptible than their parents or grandparents to the most grave COVID-19 complications [File: Christopher Furlong/Getty Images]
*MORE ON CORONAVIRUS PANDEMIC*

UK children dying of new disease 'possibly linked to coronavirus'today
China: US 'telling barefaced lies' on coronavirus - Live updatestoday
Pakistan registers its deadliest day of coronavirus pandemictoday
Coronavirus: All you need to know in under 500 wordstoday
Some children in the United Kingdom with no underlying health conditions have died from a rare inflammatory syndrome which researchers believe to be linked to COVID-19, Health Secretary Matt Hancock said on Tuesday.

Italian and British medical experts are investigating a possible link between the coronavirus pandemic and clusters of severe inflammatory disease among infants who are arriving in hospital with high fevers and swollen arteries.

*More:*

*Fears rise for UK's non-coronavirus patients as backlog grows*

*Coronavirus exacts heavy toll on UK's Somali community*

*UK admits PPE shortage amid coronavirus criticism*
Doctors in northern Italy, one of the world's hardest-hit areas during the pandemic, have reported extraordinarily large numbers of children under the age of nine with severe cases of what appears to be Kawasaki disease, more common in parts of Asia.

"There are some children who have died who didn't have underlying health conditions," Hancock told LBC Radio.

"It's a new disease that we think may be caused by coronavirus and the COVID-19 virus; we're not 100 percent sure because some of the people who got it hadn't tested positive, so we're doing a lot of research now, but it is something that we're worried about."

Children were until now thought to be much less susceptible than their parents or grandparents to the most deadly complications wrought by the novel coronavirus, though the mysterious inflammatory disease noticed in Britain, Spain and Italy may demand a reassessment.

"It is rare, although it is very significant for those children who do get it, the number of cases is small," Hancock, one of the ministers leading Britain's COVID-19 response, said.

He did not give an exact figure for the number of deaths.

*'Unprecedented'*
Kawasaki disease has no known cause and is associated with fever, skin rashes, swelling of glands, and in severe cases, inflammation of the arteries of the heart.

Britain's National Health Service says the syndrome only affects about eight in every 100,000 children every year, most of them under the age of five.

There is some evidence that individuals can inherit a predisposition to the disease, but the pattern is not clear.

Children either testing positive for COVID-19 or for its antibodies have presented gastrointestinal symptoms such as abdominal pain, vomiting and diarrhoea in the last two weeks, the Spanish Pediatric Association said on Monday.

UK PM warns of risking second coronavirus wave (10:29)
Although the children were otherwise in good health, their condition could deteriorate within hours into shock, featuring tachycardia and hypotension even without fever.

Most cases were detected in school-age or teenage minors, and sometimes overlapped with Kawasaki disease or toxic shock syndrome (TSS).

Parents should be vigilant, junior British interior minister Victoria Atkins said.

"It demonstrates just how fast-moving this virus is and how unprecedented it is in its effect," Atkins told Sky News.

Professor Anne Marie Rafferty, president of the Royal College of Nursing, said she had heard reports about the similarity between cases in infants and Kawasaki syndrome.

"Actually there's far too little known about it and the numbers actually at the moment are really too small," told Sky News. "But it is an alert, and it's something that's actually being explored and examined by a number of different researchers."


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 129.859 (+1.520)
Deaths : 14.810 (+313)
Hospitalized : 27.484 (-571)
Persons in ICU : 4.387 (-221)
Recovered in hospitals : 46.886 (+1.373)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 23.660 lives in France. (+367)


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
GRIM TALLY 
*UK coronavirus deaths rise to 22,123 as 445 more die in hospital including healthy 14-year-old*
LATEST

Britta Zeltmann

29 Apr 2020, 14:08
Updated: 29 Apr 2020, 14:56



*CORONAVIRUS deaths have risen to at least 22,123 in the UK after 445 more deaths were announced in England today.*

The grim tally, which includes a healthy 14-year-old, is expected to jump again this afternoon as the Government confirms the total number of covid-19 related deaths across the UK.

*⚠️ Read our coronavirus live blog for the latest news & updates*



A member of the armed forces tests a key worker for coronavirus at the Chessington World of Adventures Resort in Greater LondonCredit: AFP or licensors



It brings the total number of coronavirus deaths in England to 19,746, NHS England confirmed today.

The youngest patient was a 14-year-old with no underlying health conditions, while the oldest was 101.

It is the lowest daily rise in deaths recorded in England on a Wednesday throughout April.

Until now, the daily reported figures have only included the number of people who have died in hospitals.


But Health Secretary Matt Hancock confirmed last night that the toll will from now on include those who have died in care homes and the community to "bring as much transparency as possible".

In the week up to April 17, 3,096 people died in care homes from the virus - treble the week before when 1,043 deaths were registered.

It means a third of all coronavirus deaths in England and Wales are now happening in care homes.

The most up to date figures will be revealed in today's daily coronavirus briefing.


Speaking last night, Chief Scientific Adviser Professor Angela McLean said: "Deaths from Covid-19 are dominated by those deaths in hospital, but that is not the only location in which such deaths are seen."

The Health Secretary also confirmed last night that testing would be expanded to all care home residents and staff, regardless of whether they have Covid-19 symptoms, and all those aged 65 and over with symptoms and their households.

*It comes as:*


Kids face long delays before schools return
Cancer deaths could rocket by 18,000 with treatments delayed
Deaths in care homes soar
Nurse begs 'don't let me die' in coronavirus diary
OAP couple die from covid-19 hours apart as husband refuses treatment
Among the latest deaths is dad-of-two Mehool Patel, a 48-year-old pharmicist who owned Bliss Chemist in North London.

He was described by friends as "one in a million" who "would do anything for his patients".

Two brothers, Ghulam Abbass, 59, and Raza Ghulam, 53, also died beside each other in hospital after contracting the bug - just three weeks after their dad passed away.

In Scotland, 1,415 patients have now died in hospitals from the killer bug - up 83 since yesterday.

According to new data, the true figure is much higher, with more than half of Scotland's coronavirus deaths now happening in care homes.

Figures from National Records Scotland (NRS), showed that the actual toll is as high as 2,272 and that 338 of the 656 deaths recorded between 20 and 26 April were in care homes.

In Wales, the total death toll is now 886 after 73 more deaths were announced today.




Meanwhile, cancer deaths could rocket by 18,000 as scientists warn patients avoid medical services during the coronavirus outbreak.

NHS research shows the crisis is making half of sick Brits think twice before getting checked.

The global pandemic has also caused uncertainty about the education of millions across the UK.

It was confirmed today that some kids could face long delays before they are back in the classroom full time - as schools will return in a “phased way”.

Education Secretary Gavin Williamson said this morning that no date has been set for when schools are back up and running fully.

And he confirmed that schools, which have been shut since March 18, will not open through the summer to help kids catch up on the classes they have lost in the crisis.

*Give now to The Sun's NHS appeal*




BRITAIN’s four million NHS staff are on the frontline in the battle against coronavirus.

But while they are helping save lives, who is there to help them?

The Sun has launched an appeal to raise £1MILLION for NHS workers. The Who Cares Wins Appeal aims to get vital support to staff in their hour of need.

We have teamed up with NHS Charities Together in their urgent Covid-19 Appeal to ensure the money gets to exactly who needs it.

The Sun is donating £50,000 and we would like YOU to help us raise a million pounds, to help THEM. No matter how little you can spare, please donate today here: www.thesun.co.uk/whocareswinsappeal.

Coronavirus deaths in the UK yesterday reached 21,678 after 586 more people lost their lives.

This is the lowest Tuesday rise in four weeks after the usual weekend lag when 381 were reported dead on March 31.

Britain is now the fifth country to pass 20,000 deaths in hospital from Covid-19 - behind the US, Italy, Spain and France.


----------



## UKBengali

@Syed Hammad Ahmed

Even worse as those figures were not correct:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/live-coronavirus-pandemic-updates-latest-21931279

*Coronavirus LIVE updates: UK hospital death toll rises by 601 to 22,370*

but the "good" news is that we are seeing falls of what looks like 100 people on average less dying every week now in the UK since the peak at the start of the 2nd week of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 128.442 (-1.417)
Deaths : 15.053 (+243)
Hospitalized : 26.834 (-650)
Persons in ICU : 4.207 (-180)
Recovered in hospitals : 48.228 (+1.342)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.087 lives in France. (+427)


----------



## Vergennes

Vergennes said:


> 1.046 out of 1.760 sailors of the CDG were tested positive for the coronavirus. 8 sailors are still hospitalized and 2 are still under oxygen.
> 
> 120 have recovered so far and by monday more than 100 sailors a day should come out of quarantine after individual medical exams by the army medical services.



@UKBengali

Update : As of yesterday 5 sailors are still hospitalized while 943 out of 1.046 tested positive have recovered. The Charles de Gaulle has been entirely disinfected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> @UKBengali
> 
> Update : As of yesterday 5 sailors are still hospitalized while 943 out of 1.046 tested positive have recovered. The Charles de Gaulle has been entirely disinfected.



Hope the 5 sailors soon recover and are out of hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 
*UK coronavirus death toll hits 26,500 as hospital fatalities rise by 482*

HARRIET BREWIS 
11 minutes ago 
0 comments

Click to follow
The Evening Standard
_




The latest death toll from hospitals in England, Scotland and Wales has been released ( Getty Images )
*ES News email*
The latest headlines in your inbox twice a day Monday - Friday plus breaking news updates

Register with your social accountor click here to log in

I would like to receive lunchtime headlines Monday - Friday plus breaking news alerts, by email
The number of coronavirus deaths in UK hospitals has increased by 482 – bringing the national total past 26,500.

NHS England reported 391 deaths overnight, while Scotland confirmed 60, Wales 22 and Northern Ireland nine.


This brings the hospital death toll to 22,861.

However, this number does not include fatalities in the community – including care homes and hospices – which will be released later today.



READ MORE
Virus deaths hit 26,097, figures including care home fatalities show
The Government has now changed how it reports official deaths in the UK.

Public Health England confirmed a total of 26,097 patients had died in hospitals, care homes and the wider community after testing positive for the disease.

The total was around 17 per cent higher than previous data showed and included an additional 3,811 deaths recorded since the start of the outbreak.


Of these, around 70 per cent were outside hospital settings.

Coronavirus in numbers: UK hospital death toll rises to 26,097
The change in measurement means the UK death toll is the third highest in the world, behind the US and Italy, based on data from Johns Hopkins University.

The US has reported more than 58,350 deaths and Italy more than 27,350.

But Downing Street has stressed that other countries may report figures differently and any lag is unclear, although France and Italy also include deaths in care homes.







Coronavirus-related deaths in hospitals in England (PA)
Meanwhile, data shows that hospitals in England have seen a near-consistent drop in deaths since April 8.

More broadly across the country, Thursday's daily toll of 482 is down from 610 on Wednesday and 653 on Tuesday.

This was almost half the highest single-day rise, 953, which was reported on April 10.
_


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 129.580 (+1.408)
Deaths : 15.244 (+191)
Hospitalized : 26.283 (-551)
Persons in ICU : 4.019 (-188)
Recovered in hospitals : 50.000 (+1.772)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.376 lives in France. (+289)
-
@UKBengali Are there any datas about the number of hospitalized people,people in ICU and those who recovered in hospitals in the UK ?


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 129.580 (+1.408)
> Deaths : 15.244 (+191)
> Hospitalized : 26.283 (-551)
> Persons in ICU : 4.019 (-188)
> Recovered in hospitals : 50.000 (+1.772)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.376 lives in France. (+289)
> -
> @UKBengali Are there any datas about the number of hospitalized people,people in ICU and those who recovered in hospitals in the UK ?





I do not know how to quickly get the data that you wanted but most of what you wanted and some others will be seen on the UK government website which are the slides from the daily press conference held at the Prime Minister's residence:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...20-04-30_COVID-19_Press_Conference_Slides.pdf

As you will be able to see there is a graph with registered deaths in all settings(hospitals, care homes and private homes) that I think is the most comprehensive tally of deaths in the whole of Europe as far as I am aware.

With the new cases, we need to bear in mind that the number of tests are now at over 50,000 a day from less than 20,000 3 weeks ago and so the infection rate is actually falling now.

UK government scientific advisors estimate that the R value is between 0.6-0.9, and the Prime Minister will announce next Thursday on the plan on how to lift restrictions. The one new condition attached to easing lockdown measures is that the R value must always stay below 1 - so expect it to be cautious and long process out of lockdown.


PS - Not wanting to patronise but just in case, the UK is made up of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland in case some of the graphs confuse you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 130.185 (+604)
Deaths : 15.369 (+125)
Hospitalized : 25.887 (-396)
Persons in ICU : 3.878 (-141)
Recovered in hospitals : 50.200 (+200)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.594 lives in France. (+218)


----------



## BHarwana

*Pakistan mission’s flower delivery for Boris*.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali 

*Coronavirus LIVE updates: UK death toll jumps by 621 to 28,131*

When will lockdown end?
Meet Boris Johnson's six children
Latest news and updates from Scotland and Ireland 
LIVE BLOG

Sascha O'Sullivan
Debbie White

2 May 2020, 18:57
Updated: 2 May 2020, 19:10



*CORONAVIRUS deaths in the UK have increased by 621 to 28,131.*

The jump from 27,510 means the UK remains one of the worst hit countries in the world.

Local Government Secretary Robert Jenrick today confirmed 182,260 people had tested positive for Covid-19 across the UK - an increase of 4,806.

He said 1,129,907 coronavirus tests have now been carried out, including 105,937 on Friday.

This comes as Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds today shared the first picture of their baby boy Wilfred Lawrie Nicholas Johnson.

Boris and Carrie showed off their son after he was born on Wednesday April 29 - with his middle name Nicholas in tribute to the doctors who treated save the PM's life as he battled coronavirus.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11534118/coronavirus-uk-deaths-cases-update/


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 130.979 (+794)
Deaths : 15.487 (+118)
Hospitalized : 25.827 (-60)
Persons in ICU : 3.827 (-51)
Recovered in hospitals : 50.562 (+350)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.760 lives in France. (+166)


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Further 358 hospital deaths linked to coronavirus as UK toll continues to slow*
The latest figures released by the Government on Sunday afternoon



SHARE
COMMENTS





(Image: Andrew Teebay/Liverpool Echo)
Sign up to FREE email alerts from Liverpool Echo - Daily
When you subscribe we will use the information you provide to send you these newsletters. Sometimes they’ll include recommendations for other related newsletters or services we offer. OurPrivacy Noticeexplains more about how we use your data, and your rights. You can unsubscribe at any time.
The number of people who have died in hospitals in the England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland after contracting coronavirus has risen by 358.






Hamann 'astonished' as he hits out at Liverpool furlough decision








Next Video
Video Carousel - Liverpoolecho_RSS - 65
Cancel
Autoplay is paused
Click To Read More



NHS England announced 327 further deaths in the authority's daily update, taking the total number of hospital deaths linked to the condition to 21,180.

p:nth-of-type(2)","sizes":[[8,8]],"hideOnSensitiveArticle":true,"relativePos":"after","additionalClass":"in-article","name":"div-gpt-ad-vip-slot","type":"VIP"}" data-gpt-placeholder="" data-response-start="4249.979999998686" data-type="gpt" data-requested="5781.604999998308" data-google-query-id="CJ6t7LD3l-kCFVg8GwodHwgOsw" data-timer-slot-rendered="15523.559999999634" data-rendered-width="8" data-rendered-height="8" data-response-end="18386.62999999906" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline; overflow: hidden; z-index: 1; clear: both; height: 8px; max-height: 8px;">
A further five were confirmed in Northern Ireland, taking its total to 381.

Wales saw 14 new deaths, taking the total to 983.

A further 12 deaths were announced in Scotland, where the total is now 1,571.

This means the total UK hospital death toll is 24,115.

p:nth-of-type(6)","type":"performPlaceholder","relativePos":"after"}" data-placeholder-placeholder="" data-response-start="4251.474999999118" data-type="placeholder" style="background: transparent; border: 0px; outline: 0px; vertical-align: baseline;">
A full update, including care home and other deaths, will be announced later today and will see the total approach 30,000.






(Image: Colin Lane/Liverpool Echo)
The new figures are the latest up to 5pm on May 2 and refer to deaths that were registered within the preceding 24 hours, rather than the number of people who died over that timeframe.

They come after a senior Government minister said Britain will not return to "business as usual" this month.

Prime Minister Boris Johnson is expected to set out the "road map" for how the UK will come out of the coronavirus lockdown over the coming days.

But Transport Secretary Grant Shapps today warned that some form of social restrictions are likely to be in place throughout May.




You can get our best stories sent straight to your inbox with our newsletter



Great Big Lockdown Survey: tell us how your life is changing
He told Sky’s Sophy Ridge On Sunday: “I don’t think we should expect us to go from this situation that we have at the moment of social distancing back to where we were in February - that’s clearly not going to happen and I don’t think anyone imagines that for one moment.

“The most important thing is that the absolute focus of what the Prime Minister will be announcing later in the week is that what we do do going forward doesn’t undo the brilliant work people have been doing to get that R number below 1 - the all-critical reproduction rate doesn’t come back up because that’s when we’d see a second spike.

“So no I’m afraid it is definitely not going to be business as usual but we do want to make sure that people understand where the routemap lies.”






(Image: Colin Lane/Liverpool Echo)
It has previously been suggested that our lives could be radically different when lockdown ends according to plans said to be being considered by the Government.

People travelling to work could be asked to check their temperature before leaving the house under the proposals reportedly under consideration.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 131.287 (+308)
Deaths : 15.583 (+96)
Hospitalized : 25.815 (-12)
Persons in ICU : 3.819 (-8)
Recovered in hospitals : 50.784 (+222)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 24.895 lives in France. (+135)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 131.863 (+576)
Deaths : 15.826 (+243)
Hospitalized : 25.548 (-267)
Persons in ICU : 3.696 (-123)
Recovered in hospitals : 51.371 (+587)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 25.201 lives in France. (+306)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 132.967 (+1.104)
Deaths : 16.060 (+234)
Hospitalized : 24.775 (-773)
Persons in ICU : 3.430 (-266)
Recovered in hospitals : 52.736 (+1.365)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 25.531 lives in France. (+330)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 132.967 (+1.104)
> Deaths : 16.060 (+234)
> Hospitalized : 24.775 (-773)
> Persons in ICU : 3.430 (-266)
> Recovered in hospitals : 52.736 (+1.365)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 25.531 lives in France. (+330)




Any idea if France has a plan to include deaths from "all settings" to include homes and other places in the community?


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Any idea if France has a plan to include deaths from "all settings" to include homes and other places in the community?



Well I didn't read about plans to include other than deaths in nursing homes and hospitals for now. 
-

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 137.150 (+4.183)
Deaths : 16.237 (+177)
Hospitalized : 23.983 (-792)
Persons in ICU : 3.147 (-283)
Recovered in hospitals : 53.972 (+1.236)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 25.809 lives in France. (+278)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 137.779 (+629)
Deaths : 16.386 (+149)
Hospitalized : 23.208 (-775)
Persons in ICU : 2.961 (-186)
Recovered in hospitals : 55.027 (+1.055)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 25.987 lives in France. (+178)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 138.421 (+642)
Deaths : 16.497 (+111)
Hospitalized : 22.724 (-484)
Persons in ICU : 2.868 (-93)
Recovered in hospitals : 55.782 (+755)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.230 lives in France. (+243)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 138.854 (+433)
Deaths : 16.573 (+76)
Hospitalized : 22.614 (-110)
Persons in ICU : 2.812 (-56)
Recovered in hospitals : 56.038 (+256)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.310 lives in France. (+80)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 138.854 (+433)
> Deaths : 16.573 (+76)
> Hospitalized : 22.614 (-110)
> Persons in ICU : 2.812 (-56)
> Recovered in hospitals : 56.038 (+256)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.310 lives in France. (+80)



The consistent lowering of deaths in France is "positive" news and very "good" to hear that it has fallen below 100 now.

In the UK we are going down by an average of 100 deaths a week and now it is in the 400s a day from a peak of in the 800s a day 1 month ago. The number of deaths is still very high and the Prime Minister will probably keep things pretty much as they are for another 3 weeks with some easing like allowing selected outdoor businesses to open and maybe relaxing rules on exercise. Changes in schools will almost certainly have to wait till start of June.

I just read about the plan by your Prime Minister to ease the lockdown and think it strikes a good balance between the economy and the people's health:

https://www.france24.com/en/20200507-live-france-unveils-final-plan-on-easing-covid-19-lockdown

"_As part of the phased exit from lockdown, primary schools and most businesses — though not cafes and restaurants — will be allowed to reopen as of May 11, both in red and green zones. In the latter zones, Philippe said secondary schools, cafes and restaurants may open from early June if the infection rate remains low. 

An exception will be made for the overseas territory of Mayotte, where “infections are rising fast”, Philippe said, warning that the lockdown would be prolonged there_."

What are your thoughts on the plan that has been announced by your government?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UKBengali said:


> The consistent lowering of deaths in France is "positive" news and very "good" to hear that it has fallen below 100 now.
> 
> In the UK we are going down by an average of 100 deaths a week and now it is in the 400s a day from a peak of in the 800s a day 1 month ago. The number of deaths is still very high and the Prime Minister will probably keep things pretty much as they are for another 3 weeks with some easing like allowing selected outdoor businesses to open and maybe relaxing rules on exercise. Changes in schools will almost certainly have to wait till start of June.
> 
> I just read about the plan by your Prime Minister to ease the lockdown and think it strikes a good balance between the economy and the people's health:
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/20200507-live-france-unveils-final-plan-on-easing-covid-19-lockdown
> 
> "_As part of the phased exit from lockdown, primary schools and most businesses — though not cafes and restaurants — will be allowed to reopen as of May 11, both in red and green zones. In the latter zones, Philippe said secondary schools, cafes and restaurants may open from early June if the infection rate remains low.
> 
> An exception will be made for the overseas territory of Mayotte, where “infections are rising fast”, Philippe said, warning that the lockdown would be prolonged there_."
> 
> What are your thoughts on the plan that has been announced by your government?



The numbers are much higher in winter when immune system is weaker.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 139.063 (+209)
Deaths : 16.642 (+69)
Hospitalized : 22.569 (-45)
Persons in ICU : 2.776 (-36)
Recovered in hospitals : 56.217 (+179)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.380 lives in France. (+70)





UKBengali said:


> The consistent lowering of deaths in France is "positive" news and very "good" to hear that it has fallen below 100 now.
> 
> In the UK we are going down by an average of 100 deaths a week and now it is in the 400s a day from a peak of in the 800s a day 1 month ago. The number of deaths is still very high and the Prime Minister will probably keep things pretty much as they are for another 3 weeks with some easing like allowing selected outdoor businesses to open and maybe relaxing rules on exercise. Changes in schools will almost certainly have to wait till start of June.
> 
> I just read about the plan by your Prime Minister to ease the lockdown and think it strikes a good balance between the economy and the people's health:
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/20200507-live-france-unveils-final-plan-on-easing-covid-19-lockdown
> 
> "_As part of the phased exit from lockdown, primary schools and most businesses — though not cafes and restaurants — will be allowed to reopen as of May 11, both in red and green zones. In the latter zones, Philippe said secondary schools, cafes and restaurants may open from early June if the infection rate remains low.
> 
> An exception will be made for the overseas territory of Mayotte, where “infections are rising fast”, Philippe said, warning that the lockdown would be prolonged there_."
> 
> What are your thoughts on the plan that has been announced by your government?



Well I pretty much agree with the lockdown exit plan,however I don't believe the re-opening of schools was necessary especially that the academic year is ending soon. Quite hard to teach children about social distancing measures and the wear of masks all the day at school etc. As for myself,I won't send my kids back to school. 

I believe we are putting them at risks but also there's a risk of them spreading the virus. The government has warned that it will re-impose lockdown measures if infection rates are bad or skyrocket.


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Well I pretty much agree with the lockdown exit plan,however I don't believe the re-opening of schools was necessary especially that the academic year is ending soon. Quite hard to teach children about social distancing measures and the wear of masks all the day at school etc. As for myself,I won't send my kids back to school.
> 
> I believe we are putting them at risks but also there's a risk of them spreading the virus. The government has warned that it will re-impose lockdown measures if infection rates are bad or skyrocket.




It will be pretty much impossible to keep social distancing with children that young.

I think that the French government is taking a calculated risk in reopening of primary schools.

We known from empirical evidence that children that young without any pre-existing health conditions have a very low risk of death from the novel coronavirus. Since their parents are also likely to be younger than 50 and so even if they were to pass on the infection to their healthy parents, provided the parents are healthy, then no-one in the household would be at severe risk of death.
As long as the children and their parents stay away from the grandparents and practice social distancing from people outside their household, then the risk of many people dying will be low from any outbreak due to opening up primary schools again.

I completely understand why you will not be sending your children back to school after what has happened in France and been seen in other European countries like UK, Spain and Italy. Did the French government give parents the option on whether they send their children back or is this not clear yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Did the French government give parents the option on whether they send their children back or is this not clear yet?



It's on voluntary basis for now. According to recent polls 60% of parents will not send their kids back to school. Let's see how things go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 139.519 (+456)
Deaths : 16.820 (+178)
Hospitalized : 22.284 (-285)
Persons in ICU : 2.712 (-64)
Recovered in hospitals : 56.724 (+507)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.643 lives in France. (+263)


----------



## jamal18




----------



## Vergennes

@UKBengali 

It's been confirmed all sailors of the Charles de Gaulle that were tested positive for the coronavirus have recovered. One is still in hospital for observation and should come out very soon. Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> @UKBengali
> 
> It's been confirmed all sailors of the Charles de Gaulle that were tested positive for the coronavirus have recovered. One is still in hospital for observation and should come out very soon. Good news.



Great news for the sailors, great for France and this unfortunate episode will help policy makers make better choices on how to slowly get away from the "lockdowns" in as safe a manner as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 140.227 (+708)
Deaths : 17.003 (+183)
Hospitalized : 21.595 (-689)
Persons in ICU : 2.542 (-170)
Recovered in hospitals : 57.795 (+1.071)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 26.991 lives in France. (+348)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 140.734 (+708)
Deaths : 17.101 (+83)
Hospitalized : 21.071 (-524)
Persons in ICU : 2.428 (-114)
Recovered in hospitals : 58.673 (+878)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 27.074 lives in France. (+83)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 141.356 (+622)
Deaths : 17.224 (+123)
Hospitalized : 20.463 (-608)
Persons in ICU : 2.299 (-129)
Recovered in hospitals : 59.605 (+932)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 27.425 lives in France. (+351)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 141.919 (+563)
Deaths : 17.342 (+104)
Hospitalized : 19.981 (-602)
Persons in ICU : 2.203 (-96)
Recovered in hospitals : 60.448 (+843)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 27.529 lives in France. (+104)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 142.291 (+372)
Deaths : 17.412 (+70)
Hospitalized : 19.432 (-429)
Persons in ICU : 2.132 (-71)
Recovered in hospitals : 61.066 (+618)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 27.625 lives in France. (+96)


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261772144733716481


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 143.427 (+524)
Deaths : 17.714 (+125)
Hospitalized : 18.468 (-547)
Persons in ICU : 1.894 (-104)
Recovered in hospitals : 62.563 (+835)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 28.022 lives in France. (+217)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Vergennes 

Does France produce a 7 day rolling average chart of deaths like the UK does?

The UK is currently at 400, having come down from a peak of nearly 1000 6 weeks ago and so we can see falls of 100 deaths per week since the peak. This has been a consistent and linear fall.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 143.845 (+418)
Deaths : 17.812 (+98)
Hospitalized : 17.941(-527)
Persons in ICU : 1.794 (-100)
Recovered in hospitals : 63.354 (+791)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 28.132 lives in France. (+110)



UKBengali said:


> @Vergennes
> 
> Does France produce a 7 day rolling average chart of deaths like the UK does?
> 
> The UK is currently at 400, having come down from a peak of nearly 1000 6 weeks ago and so we can see falls of 100 deaths per week since the peak. This has been a consistent and linear fall.



No it doesn't. Indeed I've seen them and that's "good news." Hopefully however there won't be any second wave due to lockdown measures being lifted all over Europe,although it would take weeks to feel any impact.


----------



## Indos

*Sweden records deadliest month in almost 30 years*

News Desk
Agence France-Presse
Stockholm, Sweden / Tue, May 19, 2020 / 09:15 am






People practice social distancing outside the entrance to the city park Tradgardsforeningen as the spread of the COVID-19 continues, in central Gothenburg, Sweden April 24, 2020. Sweden, whose softer approach to the new coronavirus pandemic has garnered worldwide attention, recorded its deadliest month in almost three decades in April, according to statistics released on Monday. (REUTERS/TT News Agency/Adam Ihse)

Sweden, whose softer approach to the new coronavirus pandemic has garnered worldwide attention, recorded its deadliest month in almost three decades in April, according to statistics released on Monday.

Sweden has stopped short of introducing the restrictive lockdowns seen elsewhere in Europe, instead opting for an approach based on the "principle of responsibility".

The Scandinavian country has kept schools open for children under the age of 16, along with cafes, bars, restaurants and businesses, and urged people to respect social distancing guidelines.


A total of 10,458 deaths were recorded in the country of 10.3 million inhabitants in April, Statistics Sweden said.

"We have to go back to December 1993 to find more dead during a single month," Tomas Johansson, population statistician at Statistics Sweden, said in a statement.

In total, 97,008 deaths were recorded in Sweden during the whole of 1993, which in turn was the deadliest year since 1918, when the Spanish flu pandemic ravaged the country.

Johansson told AFP there was no official breakdown explaining the high death toll in December 1993 but said there was a flu epidemic at the time.

According to preliminary data, the number of deaths has been on the decline since the end of April, including in Stockholm -- the epicenter of the Swedish epidemic -- where the highest number of deaths were recorded in early April.

The Swedish approach to the novel coronavirus has come under criticism both at home and abroad, particularly as the number of deaths has far exceeded those in neighboring Nordic countries, which have all imposed more restrictive containment measures.

On Monday, Sweden reported a total of 30,377 confirmed cased of the new coronavirus and 3,698 deaths.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...cords-deadliest-month-in-almost-30-years.html


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> No it doesn't. Indeed I've seen them and that's "good news." Hopefully however there won't be any second wave due to lockdown measures being lifted all over Europe,although it would take weeks to feel any impact.




France is also doing "good" with average daily deaths now seeming like in the 100-200 range.

UK is in a bit of a shambles with government trying to get people back into work and schools to reopen in a phased manner from June 1 but failing miserably.

A lot of people are not going back to work as their employers do not deem it safe and there is barely any demand due to slump in consumer spending.

It looks like a major proportion of schools scheduled to open will not open on June 1 as they have little confidence they can provide the necessary safe environment for staff and children.

I think with the warm weather over the summer, a resurgence of the virus is unlikely but am a little worried about later in the year if no effective vaccine is found.

The economic and social cost of living with Covid-19 will be great in Europe and a vaccine really needs to be developed this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UKBengali said:


> The economic and social cost of living with Covid-19 will be great in Europe and a vaccine really needs to be developed this year.



There is no vaccine for coronavirus.


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 144.163 (+318)
Deaths : 17.870 (+58)
Hospitalized : 17.583 (-358)
Persons in ICU : 1.745 (-49)
Recovered in hospitals : 63.858 (+504)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 28.215 lives in France. (+83)


----------



## Vergennes

France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 145.746 (+191)
Deaths : 18.260 (+65)
Hospitalized : 15.680 (-584)
Persons in ICU : 1.501 (-54)
Recovered in hospitals : 66.584 (+705)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 28.595 lives in France. (+66)


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/

UK over the last 24 hours:

1,003 new cases and 245 new deaths.


Government scientific experts say that currently 1 in 1000 people have the virus.

Nothing to "celebrate" but the number of new cases is heading below 1000 and into the hundreds. This will make it manageable and gives hope that large sectors of the economy can be opened up over the summer.
Number of new cases and daily deaths are now lower than before the lockdown back on March 23rd.


@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/
> 
> UK over the last 24 hours:
> 
> 1,003 new cases and 245 new deaths.
> 
> 
> Government scientific experts say that currently 1 in 1000 people have the virus.
> 
> Nothing to "celebrate" but the number of new cases is heading below 1000 and into the hundreds. This will make it manageable and gives hope that large sectors of the economy can be opened up over the summer.
> Number of new cases and daily deaths are now lower than before the lockdown back on March 23rd.
> 
> 
> @Vergennes



Indeed there's "positive" developments all over Europe. Let's hope there won't be any second wave as lockdown rules are being eased.

-
France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)

Cases : 160.093 (+641)
Deaths : 19.176 (+16)
Hospitalized : 9.837 (-133)
Persons in ICU : 715 (-12)
Recovered in hospitals : 74.302 (+705)

If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 29.633 lives in France. (+16)


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Indeed there's "positive" developments all over Europe. Let's hope there won't be any second wave as lockdown rules are being eased.
> 
> -
> France over the last 24 hours (hospitals statistics only)
> 
> Cases : 160.093 (+641)
> Deaths : 19.176 (+16)
> Hospitalized : 9.837 (-133)
> Persons in ICU : 715 (-12)
> Recovered in hospitals : 74.302 (+705)
> 
> If we count deaths at nursing homes the virus has claimed 29.633 lives in France. (+16)




France seems to have pretty much flattened the virus by a very severe lockdown, more so than the UK.

UK detected infections is coming down than slower than France, Italy and Spain but the important thing is that it is coming down.
New infections are falling by 3% a day and we can have good confidence in this figure as the UK now tests more people per capita than any other country in Europe.

One really bit of good news was the revelation this week by the UK of a drug that cuts death of those on ventilators by 35%. This drug is widely produced and available all over the world and so should save thousands of lives over the coming months.

One bit of bad news is that UK’s contact tracing app has failed and so they have had to revert to the Google/Apple solution. It would have provided that extra assistance to the human contact tracing system that is currently in place.
Does France have an app in use currently?


PS - Does anyone have any figures for Sweden as I cannot get any for yesterday or today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Does France have an app in use currently?



Yes we do have one called "StopCovid",but not much of a success either. The app has been downloaded only ~2 million times.

To be honest,I myself didn't download it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> Yes we do have one called "StopCovid",but not much of a success either. The app has been downloaded only ~2 million times.
> 
> To be honest,I myself didn't download it.




I heard in France that Macron has ordered all schools to be open from tomorrow.

UK is only intending to fully open schools in the new academic year that starts in September.

Do you think many parents going to decide to go against the President and not send their children to school tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> I heard in France that Macron has ordered all schools to be open from tomorrow.
> 
> UK is only intending to fully open schools in the new academic year that starts in September.
> 
> Do you think many parents going to decide to go against the President and not send their children to school tomorrow?



Indeed from tomorrow pre-schools,primary and middle schools will re-open. Majority of parents will send their children back to school,however ~25% said they won't although it's mandatory and ~30 aren't sure they will. 

I myself don't know if I'll send them back to school,but I fail to see the point of re-opening schools when there's only few days left before the academic year ends. (early july)


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.itv.com/news/2020-06-27/uk-coronavirus-death-toll-saturday-27-june/

"Scotland has reported no new deaths linked to coronavirus for the second day in a row, as the overall UK death toll increases by 100."

"The DHSC also said in the 24-hour period up to 9am on Saturday, 155,359 tests were carried out or dispatched, with 890 positive results".

@Vergennes 

UK is about to hit a milestone where average daily deaths fall below 100 into double digits and cases are firmly in the hundreds and not thousands a day.

The city of Leicester with a population of 350,000 may be placed under lockdown since it has had far above the number of cases compared to what you would expect from a city this size. Hopefully this is not necessary and if it happens then it provides an incentive for people to better follow the guidelines that are there for all our social, health and economic wellbeing.

Can I ask if France has considered anything similar as you are around 3-4 weeks ahead of the UK in terms of the pandemic?


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> Can I ask if France has considered anything similar as you are around 3-4 weeks ahead of the UK in terms of the pandemic?



"Only" 35 people have died of the coronavirus over the last three days in France. Situation is improving in hospitals too as number of people hospitalized and in ICU are decreasing as well as the number of people being admitted to those services.

As for your question,while the situation is improving all over France,the situation is quite worrying in French Guyana,this French overseas territory located in south America. Authorities are re-considering lockdown in case situation doesn't improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> "Only" 35 people have died of the coronavirus over the last three days in France. Situation is improving in hospitals too as number of people hospitalized and in ICU are decreasing as well as the number of people being admitted to those services.
> 
> As for your question,while the situation is improving all over France,the situation is quite worrying in French Guyana,this French overseas territory located in south America. Authorities are re-considering lockdown in case situation doesn't improve.
> 
> View attachment 646179



Government has said that in Leicester it will not allow pubs and restaurants to open on July the 4th like the rest of England(Scotland, Wakes and Northern Ireland are doing things differently).

Schools and "non-essential" shops are also being closed.

The measures will last at least 2 weeks.
If needs be other more stricter measures may be imposed.

It will be interesting to see how this works in practice as people from Leicester will in theory be able to drive outside the city to pubs and restaurants.

Imposing restrictions in French Guiyana I presume should be a lot easier than in a single city in France.


----------

